# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Partite Dhe Sektet

## abdurrahman_tir

Kadijanitë





Emri i sektit  Kadijanije, po ashtu të njohur si Ahmedije
Ithtari i sektit  Kadijani. Po ashtu të njohur si Ahmedi apo Mirzai



Sipas koncenzusit të dijetarëve, Kadijanitë janë sekt pabesimtarësh i cili pretendon emrin e Islamit për të mbuluar qëllimet dhe objektivat e veta djallëzore, dhe akidenë e tyre të çoroditur prej së cilës aspekti më i rrezikshëm është të thirrurit dhe besimi në pejgamberllëkun e themeluesit të tyre, ndryshimin e tekstit të Kuranit Fisnik, mohimin e xhihadit dhe të bërit tekfir (të bërit pabesimtarë) të Muslimanëve dhe shfaqja e lojalitetit ndaj armiqve të Islamit.



Themelues i saj ishte njeriu me emrin Mirza Ghulam Ahmed el-Kadijani, i cili qe lindur në shekullin e 19 në qytetin e Kadijanit në provincën e Penxhabit në Indi më 1839, në kohën e sundimit Britanez. Prej këtu ky sekt e merr emrin e vet sipas vendlindjes së themeluesit të saj. Ai erdhi nga një familje e cila ishte mirë e njohur për devijimet e tyre në çështjet fetare, dhe si i tillë Mirza Gulam Ahmed u rrit në një mjedis të tillë.



Derisa India ende ishte nën sundimin Britanez, lëvizja Kadijane qe themeluar më 1900 me qëllim që ti largojë Muslimanët nga feja e vërtetë e tyre dhe prej obligimeve si xhihadi, siç qe propaguar në revistën në gjuhën Angleze të asaj kohe të quajtur Religions (Religjionet).



Mirza Gulam Ahmed pohonte se shpallja i vinte atij përmes ëndërrave, dhe ai po ashtu pohonte se ishte rigjallëruesi i Islamit në atë kohë, dhe se ai i gjasonte pejgamberit Isa (alejhi selam). Më vonë, më 1901, ai pohoi se në të vërtetë ishte vetë pejgamberi Isa (alejhi selam), dhe më 1904 ai pohoi pejgamberllëk për vete duke thënë se ai ishte Krishna, idhulli i cili që adhurohej nga Hindusët. Pushteti Britanez bëri çdo gjë që ta promovojë këtë lëvizje dhe kështu konfirmuan përkrahjen e tyre për ta, dhe për këtë ata (kadijanitë) konfirmuan besnikëri ndaj tyre.



Mirza Gulam Ahmed ishte i njohur nga ithtarët e tij si një narkomaniak (i varur nga droga), i vrazhdë dhe i cili lëngonte nga shumë sëmundje.



Prej atyre që e përgënjeshtruan atë ishte Shejh Ebul-Vafa Thena-ullah el-Amr Tisri, i cili ishte udhëheqës i lëvizjes Ehlul-Hadith në Indi. Ai shpalosi natyrën e vërtetë djallëzore të Mirza Gulam Ahmedit dhe vendosi dëshmi kundër tij dhe rrugës së tij të rrejshme. Pas kësaj, kur Mirza Gulam Ahmed refuzoi të përmirësohet dhe të pranojë të vërtetën. Shejh Abdul-Vafa luti Allahun që ti shkaktojë vdekjen cilitdo prej të dyve i cili gënjente. Dhe nuk kaluan shumë ditë derisa Mirza Gulam Ahmed vdiq më 1908.



Pra, dëshmia e fundit për mashtrimin e tij ishte ajo se, sikur ai vërtet të ishte pejgamber siç pohonin ai dhe ithtarët e tij (madje edhe sot), ai do të duhej të varrosej në nevojtoren e tij, ku edhe vdiq. Por në vend të kësaj, ai qe kthyer mbrapa në Kadijan që të varroset atje.



Ai la pas veti mbi 50 libra dhe publikime tjera, në mesin e të cilave më kryesoret janë:



1. Izaletul-Ahmed
2. Ixhaz Ahmedi
3. Berahin Ahmedije
4. Anuar el-Islam
5. Ixhaz el-Mesi
6. et-Teblig
7. Texhellijat Ilahije.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

PYETJE: Kërkojmë sqarimin tuaj për vendimin Islamik në lidhje me sektin Kadijani, dhe pejgamberin e vetëshpallur të tyre Gula Ahmed el-Kadijani.




PËRGJIGJE: Pejgamberllëku qe plotësuar nga Pejgamberi jonë Muhamed (salallahu alejhi ue selam) kështu që ska pejgamber pas tij, dhe kjo është e konfirmuar në Libër dhe Sunet. Pra, kushdo që pohon pejgambërllëk pas kësaj, ai është gënjeshtar. Dhe prej këtyre (pohuesve) është Gulam Ahmed el-Kadijani. Pra, thirrja e tij e pëjgamberllëkut për vetveten është rrenë, dhe ajo çka Kadijanitë (pasuesit e tij) pohojnë për pejgamberllëkun e tij, janë thënie të pavërteta.



Gjykimi i Këshillit të Dijetarëve të Arabisë Saudite që qe dhënë në lidhje me Kadijanitë është ai se ata janë sekt pabesimtarësh për shkak të besimeve të tyre.



Me Allahun qëndron i tërë suksesi dhe Allahu dërgoftë lutje dhe përshëndetje mbi Pejgamberin tonë (salallahu alejhi ue selam) dhe familjen dhe shoqëruesit e tij.



Komiteti i Përhershëm për Hulumtime Islamike dhe Fetva, i përbërë nga 
Kryetar: Shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Abdullah Ibn Baz (Allahu e mëshiroftë)
Zavendës Kryetar: Shejh Abdur-Rezak Afifi
Anëtar:Shejh Abdullah ibn Gudejen
Anëtar: Shejh Abdullah ibn Kuud



Fetaua el-Lexhne ed-Daime lil-Buhuth el-Ilmije uel-Ifta, - Vëllimi 2, Faqe 313, Fetvaja Nr. 4317

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Vërtet, Shiizmi dhe Islami janë fe të ndryshme. Ky sekt është zhvilluar në atë që ne e njohim si Shia, besimet dhe mendimet e të cilëve janë të neveritshme përtej imagjinatës. Divergjenca e Shiizmit prej Islamit mund të përmbledhet prej librave të cilat ata i konsiderojnë si më autentiket, si dhe thëniet e dijetarëve më të respektuar të tyre. Por, besimet e shumicës së Shiajve të deklaruar haptazi sillen rreth konceptit të Imamatit, superioritetit të Aliut (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të), dhe e ashtuquajtura dashuri ndaj anëtarëve të familjes së pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam). Si pasojë, dashuria e madhe që Muslimanët Sunij bartin për familjen e pejgamberit, kombinuar me personalitetin shpirtmadh të Aliut, i ka udhëhequr disa Sunij që ti pranojnë Shiajt si pjesë të Umetit Musliman.



Mirëpo, mbetet fakti brutal se nën pretendimin e superioritetit të Aliut dhe të ashtuquajturës dashuri ndaj familjes së pejgamberit, Shiajt në realitet kanë evuluar në një fe krejtësisht të re, duke bërë një shtrembërim vulgar të mësimeve të Kuranit, dhe duke e refuzuar plotësisht shenjtërinë dhe autenticitetin e Hadithit. Ata i kanë ngritur thëniet e imamëve të tyre deri në nivelin e thënieve të pejgamberit dhe i kanë kategorizuar ato si hadithe. Për qëllime praktike, ata i refuzojnë thëniet më autentike të pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam) dhe e bazojnë fenë e tyre në të ashtuquajturat hadithe që i atribuohen imamëve të tyre. Duke bërë kështu, ata e kanë refuzuar njëren prej parimeve më fundamentale të Islamit  atë se ligji mund të nxirret vetëm nga thëniet dhe veprat e pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), jo nga ndonjë tjetër qenie njerëzore.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Feja e Shiajve qe themeluar nga një Çifut prej Jemenit i quajtur Abdullah ibn Sebe. Kjo fe ka filluar me vrasjen e Halifes së drejtë Uthman (radiallahu anhu) dhe u degëzua në shumë pjesë.



Halifja Uthman (radiallahu anhu) sundoi dymbëdhjetë vite. Gjashtë vitet e para kaluan në shenjë të paqes dhe rehatisë së mbrendshme, por, gjatë gjysmës së dytë të Hilafetit ndodhi kryengritja. Çifutët dhe Mexhusët (Persianët), duke shfrytëzuar pakënaqësinë e njerëzve, filluan të komplotojnë kundër Halifes Uthman (radiallahu anhu), dhe duke i publikuar ankesat dhe ofendimet e tyre fituan aq shumë simpati sa që ishte shumë vështirë që të dallohej miku prej armikut.



Mund të duket befasi ajo se një sundues i territoreve aq të mëdha, ushtritë e të cilit ishin të pakrahasueshme, qe i paaftë që të përballet me këta kryengritës. Sikur të dëshironte Halifja Uthman, kryengritja do të mund të shuhej mu në çastin kur ajo filloi. Por, ai ngurronte që të jetë i pari i cili do të derdhte gjakun e Muslimanëve (posaçërisht sahabëve), sado që ata të jenë të pabindur. Askush sdo të priste atë që ndodhi më vonë. Ai preferonte që të sillet arsyeshëm me ta, ti bindë ata me butësi dhe bujari. Atij shumë mirë i kujtohej thënia e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) , Njëherë kur shpata të heqet nga këllëfi në mesin e pasuesve të mi, ajo sdo kthehet në këllëf deri në Ditën e Fundit.



Kryengritësit kërkonin që ai të abdikojë (të heq dorë nga pushteti), dhe po ashtu disa nga Sahabët e këshilluan atë që të veprojë kësisoji. Ai me qejf do ta pranonte këtë veprim, por prapë ai ishte i lidhur ndaj zotimit solemn që i kishte pas dhënë Pejgamberit. Ndoshta Zoti do të vesh ty me një këmishë, Uthman i kishte pas thënë njëherë Pejgamberi atij, dhe nëse njerëzit dojnë që ti ta heqësh atë, ti mos e heq atë për ta. Halifja Uthman i kishte thënë një dashamiri një ditë kur shtëpia e tij qe rrethuar nga kryengritësit, I Dërguari i Zotit bëri një marrëveshje me mua dhe unë do të jem këmbëngulës në zbatimin e saj.



Pas një rrethimi të gjatë, kryengritësit hynë në shtëpinë e Halifes Uthman dhe e mbytën atë. Kur shpata e vrasësit të parë e goditi Halifen Uthman (radiallahu anhu), ai ishte duke lexuar vargun: Vërtet, Zoti të mjafton ty; Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Gjithëdijshmi (2:137)



Aliu e pranoi Kalifatin me shumë ngurrim. Vrasja e Uthmanit dhe ngjarjet të cilat e rrethonin këtë qenë një simptom, dhe po ashtu një shkak i një konflikti civil në një shkallë të madhe. Të gjithë udhëheqësit i bënë zotimin Aliut përveç Muauijes (radiallahu anhu), udhëheqësit të Shamit (Siria e madhe). Muauije refuzoi që të bindet derisa të bëhej hakmarrja për gjakun e Uthmanit. Vendimi i tij qe bazuar në faktin se ai nuk ka nevojë që ti bindet Halifes derisa Aliu (radiallahu anhu) të jetë në gjendje që ta zbatojë rregulloren e Allahut. Muauije ishte kusheriri i Uthmanit (radiallahu anhu), ashtu që ai ishte përgjegjës që të kërkojë prej Aliut që ti nxjerrë vrasësit në gjyq. E veja e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) Aisha (radiallahu anha) po ashtu mori qëndrimin se Aliu së pari duhet ti gjykojë vrasësit. Për shkak të këtyre kushteve kaotike gjatë ditëve të fundit të Uthmanit (radiallahu anhu) ishte shumë vështirë që të vendosej identiteti i vrasësve, ndërsa Aliu (radiallahu anhu) refuzonte që ta dënojë ndonjë, fajësia e të cilit sishte dëshmuar legalisht. Preteksti për takimin e ushtrive në ditën e Deves dhe ditën e Sifinit ishte kërkesa për vrasësit e Uthmanit nga ana e Aishes (radiallahu anha) dhe Muauijes (radiallahu anhu), por erërat e luftës qenë nxitur nga ithtarët e Abdullah ibn Sebes Çifutit, përbrenda tri kampeve derisa ngjarjet dolën nga kontrolli i Sahabëve. Është transmetuar se Aliu, Aisha, dhe Muauije shpesh shprehnin habinë në përçarjen dhe kundërshtimin që i rethonte ata.



Pas kësaj disa Shia e shpallën Aliun Zot. Ai pastaj i dogji ata të gjallë me zjarr. Pas vrasjes së Abdullah ibn Sebes, Shiajt qenë ndarë në shumë sekte të reja ku secila prej tyre e kishte imamin e vet.



Shtatëshat apo Ismailitët, sikurse Shiajt, besojnë se pasardhësit e Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), përmes të bijës së tij Fatima (radiallahu anha) dhe bashkëshortit të saj Ali (radiallahu anhu) Halifes së katërt, janë sunduesit e drejtë të botës Muslimane. Kështu, pasardhësit e Aliut konsiderohen të pagabueshëm, dhe me po aq udhëzim të natyrës hyjnore sa edhe vetë Muhamedi (salallahu alejhi ue selam). Ky sekt e derivon emrin e vet nga Ismaili, biri më i vjetër i Imamit të gjashtë, Xhafer es-Sedik. Më 762 p.e.s. Ismaili vdes para babait të tij, gjë që rezultoi në një kontest të hidhur të trashëgimisë. Pakica e Shiajve konsideronin se vija e vjetër e Imamëve është e shfarosur dhe zgjodhën të birin më të vjetër të Ismailit për imam të ri. Kështu ata shpallën ciklin prej shtatë Imamëve, duke qenë Aliu i pari ndërsa Ismaili i shtati, dhe kështu Imami i shtatë pas vijës së tij të imamëve do të jetë Mehdiu, apo Mesihu, apo i shtati pas tij, etj



Ismailitët zakonisht kanë qenë të paktë në numër, por të organizuar mirë dhe të disiplinuar. Së shpejti ata u zhvilluan në kult, duke huazuar ide të ndryshme nga misticizmi Çifut, filozofia Greke, astrologjia Babilonase, gnosticizmi Krishter, etj.Kur shkencat sekulariste qenë zbatuar në Perandorinë Abaside, Ismailitët lulëzuan dhe arritën të rekrutojne një numër të madh ithtarësh të cilët formuan një ushtri guerile të organizuar mirë. Duke i kombinuar shkathtësitë e tyre prej dijetarëve dhe rrjetën nëntokësore të jashtëzakonshme të spiunëve, Ismailitët gjatë shekullit të 10-të e vendosën antiHalifen e tyre në Egjipt. Ata e emëruan dinastinë e tyre sipas bijës së Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), dhe kështu u paraqit emri Fatimidët. Në realitet, ata janë dinastia e një Çifuti të quajtur Abdullah bin Kade, dhe kjo ishte ajo që ata po ashtu qenë quajtur Abidij. Shteti Abidij në Egjipt u zgjërua shpejt dhe pas pak Ismailitët kontrollonin Sirinë perëndimore dhe një pjesë të madhe të Afrikës Veriore, duke mbytur me mijëra Muslimanë. Ata po ashtu ndërtuan një kryeqytet të ri, Fustatin, afër Piramidave të lashta, i cili për disa vite u rrit të jetë qyteti më i madh në botën Muslimane, me emrin Kairo.



Kur dinastia Abidij qe shkatërruar nga Abasidët, Ismailitët u ndanë në dy nën-sekte: Tejbije dhe Nezirije, të emëruara sipas dy princave Abidij. Sekti i parë së shpejti u transformuar në kult ezoterik, i cili i lëvizte aktivitetet e veta në nëntokë dhe u bë i padukshëm. Sekti Nezirije e transformoi veten në Ismailizmin para-Abidin, duke zhvilluar një rrjetë të agjentëve dhe spiunëve në tërë botën Islame. Organizata më e njohur brenda Nezirive me gjasë ishte sekta e Vrasësve që keqpërdornin drogën (Asasinët), të njohur për vrasjet në tërë botën Islame. Sot, sekti Nezirije janë kthyer në pacifista dhe gjithnjë e më shumë duke u bërë Perëndimorë.



Prej bastionit Asasin në Siri, kanë mbijetuar dy nën-sekte heterodokse, Alevitë dhe Druzët. Sekti Alevit janë militantë dhe kombinojnë teoritë radikale nga Shiajt Ismailitë dhe Ithna. Druzët, në anën tjetër, kanë qenë deri vonë pacifista, duke pritur kthimin e Mehdiut, Halifes psikotik Abidij, el-Hakim, i cili u zhduk kur ai dogji kryeqytetin e tij diku rreth vitit 1000 p.e.s. Në shekullin e 13-të Druzët e mbyllën sektin e tyre, dhe u bënë një fis apo popull i dalluar. Ata sot shërbejnë në ushtrinë Israilite kundër Muslimanëve Palestinezë.



Sekti më i madh brenda Shiajve janë Ithnat apo Dymbëdhjetëshat, të cilët pasojnë vijën autentike të Imamëve. Kur Shtatëshat zgjodhën të birin e Ismailit për Imam, shumica e Shiajve zgjodhën vëllanë më të ri të Ismailit, Muza el-Kazim, si Imamin e shtatë. Ithnat e përvetësuan emrin e tyre Dymbëdhjetëshat prej besimit të tyre në Imamin e dymbëdhjetë, Muhamed el-Eskerin, i cili u zhduk një ditë dhe kështu u bë Mehdiu i fshehur, i cili do të kthehet në tokë kah fundi i ditëve. Dymbëdhjetëshat i adhurojnë Imamët e tyre, nganjëherë si inkarnim i Aliut apo Husejnit. Ata e përbëjnë pjesën dërmuese të Shiajve, duke përfshirë këtu edhe shumicën e Iranianëve dhe gati 50% të popullit Irakian.



Trupi i tretë më i madh në Shia janë sekti Zejdij apo Pesëshat, të cilët mbizotërojnë në Jemen dhe në mesin e disa fiseve në Arabinë Saudite. Sekti Zejdij pak a shumë janë hyjnizim i kulturës Arabe të shekullit të 7-të, dhe ky sekt ashpër dënon gjysëm-hyjësinë e Imamëve, në kundërshtim me Dymbëdhjetëshat. Themelues i tyre ishte Imami i pestë, Zejd ibn Abidin, i cili qe racionalist dhe kështu e shpalli si të pavlefshëm hyjësinë e supozuar të tij. Imamët Zejdij më shumë janë sikurse Beduinë sesa autoritete hyjnore, dhe kështu ata refuzuan udhëheqësinë e trashëguar dhe janë të dukshëm vetëm gjatë luftës.



Thuhet se janë më shumë se 70 sekte të vogla Shiite në të gjithë botën. Me gjasë, shembulli më i mirë i këtyre është sekti Bahai, i cili është persekutuar dhe përgenjështruar si anti-Islamik, por i cili është duke u rritur shumë shpejt si një fe e ndarë, duke e bazuar doktrinën e vet në paqe dhe harmoni botërore dhe bashkimin e të gjitha feve. Qendra e sektit Bahai është në Israel!!!

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Shiizmi dhe Islami janë fe të ndryshme. Divergjenca e Shiizmit nga Islami mund të përmblidhet nga librat të cilat të cilat ata i konsiderojnë si më autentiket, si dhe thëniet e dijetarëve më të respektuar të tyre. Disa prej dëshmive që e përkrahin këtë pozicion janë siç vijonë:



- Shiajt Imamitë nuk besojnë apo pranojnë tekstin autentik siç është Sahih el-Buhari, Sahih Muslim, Sunen Ebu Daud apo të tjerët. Vërtet, në lidhje me Imam el-Buharin, një dijetar Shiit, Abdullah es-Subejti thotë: Ai ka transmetuar rrëfime të çuditshme, madje edhe të urryera edhe për mendjet e Berberëve bestytë dhe gruan e vjetër Sudaneze. (Taht Reja)



- Sipas doktrinës së Shiajve Imamitë, pjesa dërmuese e sahabëve kanë qenë gënjeshtarë dhe renegadë (femohues).



Një prej dijetarëve më eminent të Shiajve, el-Kashi, transmetoi se Ebu Xhafer ka thënë: Njerëzit (përfshirë edhe sahabët) të gjithë e lëshuan fenë pas vdekjes së pejgamberit, përveç treve. Kur u pyet se kush janë ata, ai u përgjigj, El-Mikdad ibn Esued, Ebu Dherr, dhe Selman, siç përmendet në ajetin, Nëse ai (Muhamedi) vdes ose vritet, a do të ikni pra atëherë. (Rijal el-Kenshi f.12-13).



Në librin El-Kafi fil-Usul, një koleksion i haditheve të cilat i atribuohen pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam) dhe disa Imamëve Shiitë, dhe që çmohet në mesin e Shiajve ashtu siç çmohet Sahih Buhari në mesin e Ehl us-Sunetit, ne e gjejmë këtë që vijon:



Bindja ndaj Aliut është nënshtrim i vërtetë dhe mosbindja ndaj tij është mohim i Allahut. (vëll. 10 f.54)



Kushdo që vendos tjetër Imam krahas Aliut dhe e vonon Hilafetin e Aliut, ai është idhujtar. (vëll. 10 f.55) (Ky hadith i referohet secilit që pranon vlefshmërinë e Hilafeteve të Ebu Bekrit, Umerit dhe Uthmanit. Shiajt pohojnë se Hilafeti ka qenë vjedhur nga Aliu, dhe vetëm ai dhe pasardhësit e tij kanë të drejtë ti sundojnë Muslimanët)



Sirianët janë më të këqinj se Romakët, Medinasit më të këqinj se Mekasit, dhe Mekasit haptazi e mohojnë Allahun. (vëll. 10 f.107)



Në komentin e këtij ajeti: Në ditën kur keqbërësi kafshon duart e tija duke thënë, Ah, sikur te kisha marrë rrugën e pejgamberit! Mjer unë, sikur të mos e kisha bërë filanin shok! (25:27-28), njëri prej dijetarëve më të respektuar të Tefsirit në mesin e Shiajve, El-Kumi, thotë se filani është Umer ibn el-Hatab (radiallahu anhu).



Në referencë ndaj Talhas (ra) dhe ez-Zubejrit (ra), el-Kumi pohon se Abu Xhafer ka thënë se ajeti vijues qe shpallur në lidhje me ta: Vërtet, dyert e Qiellit sdo të hapen për ata të cilët i mohojnë shenjat Tona dhe janë arrogantë ndaj tyre, as që ata do të hyjnë në Parajsë derisa deveja të përbirojë nëpër vrimën e gjilpërës. (7:40) Ai po ashtu shton se deveja në ajet i referohet deves së tyre. Kështu, sipas el-Kumit, Talha (ra) dhe ez-Zubejr (ra), të cilët të dytë ishin në mesin e atyre të cilët u përgëzuan me Parajsë nga vetë pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam), kurrrë sdo të hyjnë në Parajsë!



Doktrina e Shiajve Imamitë konsideron se shumica e sahabëve ishin lloji më i keq i gënjeshtarëve dhe renegadëve. Madje ekziston edhe një lutje e veçantë e quajtur Dua Sanamej Kurejsh (Dy idhujt e Kurejshitëve). Në këtë lutje (të atribuar rrejshëm Abdullah ibn Abasit) mallkohen Ebu Bekr (ra) dhe Umer (ra), dhe ata thirren dy idhujt e Kurejshitëve. Shirku (mosbesimi) i atribuohet të dy Halifeve, dhe bijat e tyre, Aisha dhe Hafsa, të dyjat gra të pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), ofendohen. Lutja është botuar me përkrahjen e dijetarëve Shiitë, siç janë:



1. Ajetollah el-Udhme Muhsin el-Hakim.
2. Ajetollah el-Udhme Ebul-Kasim el-Khoi.
3. Ajetollah el-Udhme Ruhullah el-Homeini.
4. Ajetollah el-Udhme Mahmud el-Huseini.
5. Ajetollah el-Udhme Muhamed Kadhim Shrietmederi.
6. Dijetari kryesor Ali Teki et-Takua.



Doktrina e Shiajve Imamitë në të vërtetë konsideron se të gjithë ata që nuk e pasojnë doktrinën e tyre janë pabesimtarë dhe renegadë nga Islami, me hadithin që vijon nga el-Kafi të cituar si përkrahje:



Dyshimi në Imamatin e Aliut është sikurse dyshimi në misionin e Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), dhe ai që dyshon në të dyjat këto duhet të vritet nëse ka mundësi, nëse pohon të jetë Musliman. Në anën tjetër, pabesimtarët siç janë Çifutët dhe të Krishterët, sduhet të vriten për këto arsye. (el-Kafi vëll. 6 f.393)




- Shiajt Imamitë jo vetëm që e kanë keqinterpretuar Kuranin, por ata kanë bërë ndërrime të vërteta në vetë tekstin:



Ajeti i rrejshëm, Dhe Ne bëmë Aliun dhëndërrin tuaj i është shtuar Sures el-Inshirah (el-Kafi f.289)



Në 25:74, ajeti Dhe na bëj neve udhëheqës (imam) për ata që i frikësohen Zotit është zëvendësuar me Dhe bëj për neve një Udhëheqës (Imam) prej atyre që i frikësohen Zotit.



Apo, kokëkrisje edhe më e madhe është shtesa e Sures tërësisht të fabrikuar në Kuran, të quajtur Sureja el-Ueleje. Përkthimi i kësaj sureje të rrejshme është siç vijon:



1. O besimtarë, besoni në pejgamberin dhe mbrojtësin (ueli), të cilin Ne e kemi dërguar për tju mbrojtur juve në rrugën e drejtë.



2. Një pejgamber dhe një Mbrojtës, njëri prej tjetrit, dhe Unë jam i Dituri, i Urti.



3. Vërtet, ata të cilët e përmbushin marrëveshjen e tyre me Allahun, do të kenë kopshtet e kënaqësisë.



4. Dhe për ata të cilët i mohojnë shenjat tona kur ato u lexohen atyre,5 vërtet, ata do të kenë vend të tmerrshëm në Ferr, për ku do të thirren në Ditën e Gjykimit, Ku janë keqbërësit të cilët i mohonin të Dërguarit?



6. Ai vetëm i krijoi ata në të vërtetën dhe Allahu sigurisht do ti bëjë ata fitimtarë deri në një kohë në të ardhmen e afërt.



7. Madhëroni me lavdërime Zotin e juaj dhe Aliu është në mesin e dëshmitarëve.



Por, ndoshta niveli më i madh i guximit është në theksimin se Kurani, të cilin ne sot e posedojmë, sështë fare Kurani i vërtetë, por një fabrikim:



Ebu Basir transmetoi se ai i tha Imam Xhaferit, O Ebu Abdullah (Imam Xhafer es-Sidik), çka është Mus-haf Fatime? Ai u përgjigj: Është Kurani që përmban tri herë atë çka gjindet në kopjen tuaj të Kuranit, madje, pasha Allahun, ky nuk përmban madje as një shkronjë të vetme nga Kurani juaj. (El-Kafi f. 385)




- Shiajt Imamitë konsiderojnë se Imamët janë plotësisht të pagabueshëm, të pastër madje edhe nga gabimi më i vogël. Prej këtu, të pasuarit e tyre, sipas doktrinës Shiite, është obligim për të gjithë Muslimanët e vërtetë deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Në të vërtetë, nderimi ndaj këtyre Imamëve është aq i madh në mesin e Shiajve, saqë Imamët besohet të jenë në një nivel më të lartë madje edhe se pejgamberët apo engjëjt me gradat më të larta, në një nivel ku edhe grimcat e gjithësisë u janë të nënshtruara ndaj tyre. Ajetollah Homeini thekson në librin e tij, El-Hukume El-Islamije, Vërtet, Imami ka një pozitë dinjitoze, një gradë fisnike, një hilafet krijues, dhe sundim e zotërim mbi të gjitha atomet e krijimit. Është definitivisht një besim themelor në shkollën tonë të mendimit, se Imamët tonë zënë një pozitë e cila është e paarritshme prej një engjëlli ose një pejgamberi kryesor. Dhe sipas transmetimit tonë të hadithit, para krijimit të gjithësisë, pejgamberët më të mëdhenj dhe imamët  paqja qoftë mbi ta  kanë ekzistuar në formë të dritës, të cilën Allahu e ka bërë të qarkojë rreth Fronit të Tij dhe u ka dhënë atyre gradë dhe afërsi të njohur vetëm për Të. Siç është rrëfyer në hadithin mbi Miraxhin, engjëlli Xhibril ka thënë, Sikur të isha afruar vetëm pak më afër, unë do të digjesha  kjo është, nga intensiteti i dritës së Imamit. Po ashtu është transmetuar prej tyre, - paqja qoftë mbi ta  se Ne kemi gjendje të caktuara në raport me Allahun çfarë nuk i lejohet një engjëlli apo ndonjë pejgamberi të madh. Një pozitë e ngjashme është edhe sipas Fatima ez-Zehre  paqja qoftë mbi të...dhe në librin e njëjtë, Ajetollah Homeini po ashtu thotë në lidhje me Imamët: . . . sepse ne smund ti imagjinojmë Imamët si të qenë harrestarë apo neglizhentë, dhe ne besojmë se ata i perceptojnë të gjitha gjërat të cilat do të mund tu bënin dobi Muslimanëve... dhe Mësimet e Imamit janë sikurse ato të Kuranit...ato duhet të zbatohen dhe të pasohen. Kjo thënie e tij e fundit gjen përkrahjen e vet në kapitullin e El-Kafit të titulluar: Vërtet, njerëzit nuk e kanë të Vërtetën përveç asaj çka erdhi nga Imamët, dhe çdo gjë që ska ardhur prej tyre është pavërtetësi.



Imamët mendohet të kenë dituri absolute dhe të pafund, përkundër asaj çka Allahu thotë në Kuran: Vërtet, dituria e Çastit është vetëm për Allahun. Është Ai i Cili e zbret shiun, dhe është Ai që e di se çfarë gjindet në mitrat. Dhe, as që e di ndokush se çka do të përfitojë nesër, dhe as që di ndokush se në çfarë vendi do të vdes ai. Vërtet, Allahut i përket tërë dituria dhe Ai është i mirëimformuar (për të gjitha gjërat) (31:34)



Ky besim i habitshëm se Imamët e dinë të padukshmen, mund të dëshmohet me bollëk nga titujt e kapitullit vijues në El-Kafi fil-Usul.



1. Kapitulli: Imamët kanë dituri për tërë atë që u është dhënë engjëjve dhe pejgamberëve. (El-Kafi f.255)



2. Kapitulli: Imamët e dinë se kur do të vdesin, dhe ata vdesin vetëm me zgjedhjen e tyre. (El-Kafi f.260)



3. Kapitulli: Imamët kanë dituri për të kaluarën dhe për të ardhmen, dhe asgjë sështë e fshehur prej tyre. (El-Kafi f. 260)



Qartazi, libri El-Kafi fil Usul përmban thënie aq ekstreme të kufrit (mosbesimit) dhe shirkut (idhujtarisë), saqë vetëm kjo mjafton që të përfundojë në Zjarr për gjithmonë ndonjë që beson në këtë. Sidoqoftë, Ajetollah Homeini deklaron se e tërë përmbledhja e fesë së tij gjindet në të, duke thënë: A mendoni se është e mjaftueshme për jetën tuaj fetare, që ligjet e saja të jenë të përmbledhura në El-Kafi dhe pastaj të vendosen në raft? (El-Hukume El-Islamije f.72)



Çfarë kanë thënë Dijetarët e EhluSunetit në të kaluarën dhe të tashmën për Shiajt (Rafidhat)?:



1. Imam esh-Shafii: Në një rast Imam Shafiu tha në lidhje me Shiajt, Nuk kam parë në mesin e heretikëve njerëz më të famshëm për gënjeshtra se Shiajt Rafidhi. Dhe në një tjetër rast ai tha: Transmetoni dituri prej çdonjërit që e takoni, përveç prej Shiajve rafidhi, sepse ata shpikun hadithe dhe i adoptojnë ato si pjesë të fesë së tyre. (Minhexh es-Sune en-Nebeuije) (Disa Shia në kohën e Alid Imam Zejd ibn Ali, kërkuan që ai të bëjë një deklaratë të pafajësisë (teberre) prej çdonjërit që spajtohet me të drejtën e Aliut që të jetë Imam. Kur Zejdi refuzoi, ata e refuzuan atë dhe u bënë të njohur si rafidha apo refuzuesit. Ata që pasuan Imam Zejdin u bënë të njohur si Zejditë, dhe kanë shumë pak dallim nga rryma e përgjithshme Islame. Rafidhat evuluan në sekte të ndryshme Shiite Imamite, më e madhja e së cilave është Ithna Esheri.)




2. Imam Ebu Hanife: Është transmetuar se Imam Ebu Hanife shpesh përsëritte thënien vijuese në lidhje me Shiajt rafidhi: Kushdo që dyshon se a janë ata pabesimtarë, ai vetë ka bërë kufër.



3. Imam Malik: Kur në një rast Imam Maliku u pyet për Shiajt rafidhi, ai tha: Mos u folni atyre as mos transmetoni prej tyre, se vërtet ata janë gënjeshtarë. Gjatë njëres prej orëve të mësimit të Imam Malikut, qe përmendur se Shiajt rafidhi i mallkojnë Sahabët. Imam Maliku lexoi ajetin, Muhamedi është i dërguar i Allahut dhe ata që janë me të janë të ashpër ndaj pabesimtarëve dhe të butë ndërmjet veti, që pabesimtarët të zemërohen në ta. (48:29) Ai pastaj tha, Kushdo që zemërohet kur të përmenden Sahabët, është njëri prej atyre për të cilët flet ky ajet. (Tefsir el-Kurtubi)



4. Ibn el-Mubarek: është transmetuar të ketë thënë: Feja përfitohet nga Ehl el-Hadithi, teologjia skolastike dhe shkarkimet tinëzare nga urdhëresat fetare nga Ehl er-rai (racionalistat), ndërsa rrenat nga Shiajt rafidha.



5. Ebu Zure er-Razi: Ai tha për doktrinën e Shiajve rafidhi e të mallkuarit të sahabëve, Nëse e sheh dikë duke e degraduar ndonjërin nga Shoqëruesit e pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), dije se ai është pabesimtar. Sepse pejgamberi (salallahu alejhi ue selam) ishte i vërtetë, ajo çka solli ishte e vërtetë dhe e gjithë ajo qe bartur tek ne përmes Sahabëve. Ajo çka këta pabesimtarë dëshirojnnë ta bëjnë është të hedhin dyshim në besueshmërinë e transmetuesve tonë me qëllim që të zhvlerësojnë Kuranin dhe Sunetin. Kështu, pabesimtarët janë ata që më së shumti e meritojnë diskreditimin.



6. Ibn Hazm el-Andalusi: Gjatë periudhës së sundimit Musliman në Spanjë, Imam Ebu Muhamed ibn Hazm shpesh debatonte me priftërinjtë Katolikë në lidhje me tekstin e tyre fetar. Ai solli para tyre dëshmi për shtrembërime tekstuale në Bibël dhe humbjen e dorëshkrimit origjinal. Kur ata u përgjigjen duke përmendur pohimet e Shiajve se Kurani ka qenë shtrembëruar dhe ndryshuar, Ibn Hazm i informoi ata se pohimet e Shiajve nuk janë dëshmi vlefshme, sepse vetë Shiajt sjanë Muslimanë.



7. Imam El-Alusi: Ai i shpalli Shiajt rafidhi pabesimtarë për shkak të diskreditimit që ata u bënin Sahabëve. Pozita e tij qe bazuar në vendimin e Imam Malikut dhe dijetarëve të tjerë. Si përgjigje në thëniet e tyre se janë pasues të Ehl el-Bejt (Familjes së pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam) El-Alusi tha, Jo, ata në të vërtetë janë pasuesit e djajve dhe Ehl el-Bejt janë të pafajshëm prej tyre.



8. Muhamed Rashid Rida: Ky dijetar ishte në mesin e atyre që punuan sinqerisht për afrimin në mes shiajve dhe sunive, dhe ata për këtë pretenduan moderim për dobinë e tij. Sidoqoftë, në vlugun më të madh të përpjekjeve të tija, ata e befasuan atë duke i prezentuar atij një numër të librave të tyre të cilat ofendonin Islamin. Ai pastaj u përgjigj në një letër të quajtur Es-Sune ue Esh-Shia, në të cilën ai vëri në dukje doktrinat e tyre të rrejshme dhe praktikat idhujtare.



9. Dr. Hilali: Meqë jetoi pranë shiajve për disa vite, dijetari i famshëm Maroken, Dr. Hilali, shkroi një letër për ta në të cilën ai i shpalli ata pabesimtarë.



10. Në mesin e dijetarëve bashkëkohorë, të cilët kanë shfaqur pikëpamje të ngjashme, janë: Shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Baz, Shejh Nasirudin el-Albani, Allame esh-Shankiti, Shejh en-Nesheshibi, Imam Ahmed Emin, dhe Dr. Reshad Selim.



Një tjetër doktrinë Shiite, e cila duhet të tregohet, është doktrina e Tekijes apo shtirja (do të thotë mashtrimi i kalkuluar). Në përkrahje të kësaj doktrine të mashtrimit, shiajt i atribuojnë Ebu Abdullahut (Xhafer es-Sidikut) këtë që vijon:



Nëntë të dhjetat e fesë janë tekije (shtirje). Pra ai i cili nuk shtiret, nuk ka fe. (El-Kafi vëll. 9 f.110)



Ai që e fsheh fenë e tij e ka shpëtuar atë, ndërsa ai që e bën publike e ka shkatërruar atë.



Besimtari i cili nuk shtiret është sikur trupi pa kokë. (Tefsir el-Eskeri)



Përzijuni me ta (jo-shiajt) sipërfaqësisht por kundërshtoni ata së brendshmi. (El-Kafi vëll.9 f.116)



Në lidhje me ajetin, Vërtet, më bujari prej jush në shikimin e Alllahut është ai që më së shumti i frikësohet (etkakum) Atij, shiat ia atribuojnë interpretimin vijues të etkakum: Kjo është, veprat tuaja të bëra me tekije (shtirje) (El-Itikad)



Është ineresant që të krahasojmë këtë doktrinë të mashtrimit me thënien e Allahut në Kuranin e shenjtë: Vërtet, ata të cilët i fshehin nga njerëzit dëshmitë e qarta dhe udhëzimin, të cilat Ne i kemi sqaruar në Libër (Kuran), do të mallkohen nga Allahu dhe të gjithë ata që mallkojnë. (2:159)



Dhe thënien e pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), i cili tha: Kushdo që pyetet për dituri dhe e fsheh atë, ai në Ditën e Gjykimit do të ketë të lidhur rreth qafës së tij litar të zjarrit. (Ebu Daud, Tirmidhi)



Duhet që të theksohet se nuk i kanë këto besime idhujtare dhe devijante të gjithë ata të cilët quhen Shia. Siç u përmend më parë, Shiajt Zejdij nuk kanë ndonjë dallim të vërtetë në Akide, përpos në pozitën politike se Halifja duhet të jetë nga pasardhësit e Aliut.



Kjo që është shkruar këtu sështë për tu ofenduar dikush e për tu shkaktuar fitne (çrregullim). Sidoqoftë, kur çështja të potencohet, duhet detyrimisht që të thuhet ajo çka dihet. Ajo çka disa thonë se të folurit kundër grupeve devijante pseudo Islamike është humbje kohe dhe energjie, në të vërtetë është në kundërshtim të plotë me Kuranin dhe Sunetin. Në suren Al Imran 3:110, Allahu thotë Ju jeni populli më i mirë i ngritur nga mesi i njerëzimit, (sepse) ju urdhëroni për të mirën dhe ndaloni nga e keqja. Urdhërimi për të mirë në veten e vet sështë i mjaftueshëm që të fitojmë titullin POPULLI MË I MIRË, por kjo duhet të plotësohet me ndalimin prej të keqes (en nehi en el-munker); të mos e përmendim hadithin klasik, në të cilin pejgamberi ka thënë: Kushdo që e sheh një të keqe duhet ta ndalë atë me dorën e vet, por nëse ska mundësi, ai duhet të flasë kundër saj...  (Transmetuar nga Ebu Seid el-Hudri. Dhe nëse i rishqyrtojmë jetët e Sahabëve dhe dijetarëve të hershëm, ne jo vetëm që i gjejmë ata duke e mësuar Islamin, por po ashtu duke dënuar çfarëdo risie (bidat) apo devijimi që ka ndodhur rreth tyre. Në çdo epokë janë paraqitur ide të cilat kanë sfiduar konceptin e pastër të Islamit, dhe sikur të mos ishin dijetarët të cilët u ngritën që ti kundërshtojnë ato, idetë devijante do të kishin kapluar masat. Kur disa njerëz i përmenden Ahmed Ibn Hanbelit (rahimahullah) se ata ndiheshin të parehatshëm kur kritikonin njerëzit, ai u përgjigj, Sikur unë të mbetesha i heshtur, si do ta dallonin masat injorante të vërtetën nga e pavërteta? Ata të cilët prezantojnë shkrime heretike dhe rite devijante fetare në kundërshtim me Kuran dhe Sunet, duhet të vihen në dukje dhe populli Musliman të paralajmërohet kundër tyre, sipas pajtimit unanim të dijetarëve Islam. Në të vërtetë, Imam Ahmed ibn Hanbel qe pyetur nëse ai i cili agjëron, falet dhe vetmohet në xhami është më i dashur për të sesa ai që flet kundër njerëzve të përfshirë në devijim, ai u përgjigj, Kur ai agjëron, falet dhe vetmohet, ai e bën këtë vetëm për vete, por nëse ai flet kundër devijimeve, ai e bën këtë për Muslimanët në përgjithësi, gjë që është më bujare". Prej këtu, është e qartë se kundërshtimi i hapët i risisë (bidatit) dhe devijimeve, është për dobinë e përgjithshme të Muslimanëve në praktikimin e tyre të fesë dhe vjen nën titullin e Xhihad fi sebilil-lah (përpjekja në rrugë të Allahut). Pastrimi i fesë së Allahut dhe zmbrapsja e sulmeve kundër saj, është një obligim i përgjithshëm (farz kifaje) për Muslimanët me pajtimin unanim. Sepse, sikur Allahu të mos i ngriste disa njerëz që ta kundërshtojnë çoroditjen e cila predikohet nga heretikët, me siguri feja do të bëhej devijante dhe e shtrembëruar. Çoroditja e fesë së shpallur hyjnore, është shumë më e tmerrshme se çoroditja që rezulton nga pushtimi ushtarak i jo-Muslimanëve, sepse kur jo-Muslimanët i mbizotrojnë Muslimanët, ata sjanë në gjendje që ti deformojnë zemrat e Muslimanëve, apo fenë e tyre përpos për një kohë, kurse heretikët i çorodisin zemrat që nga nisja. Ibn Tahir el-Makdisi el-Hafidh (rahimahullah) ka thënë, E kam dëgjuar Imamin, Ebu Ismail Abdullah bin Muhamed el-Ensari (rahimahullah) të thotë derisa ishte në Harra: Më është vendosur shpata në qafën time pesë herë (dhe secilën herë) nuk më është thënë, Lere medhhebin tënd por më është thënë, Rri i heshtur në lidhje me ata të cilët janë në kundërshtim me ty. Kështu që unë thoja, Unë sdo të mbetem i heshtur. (Adab us-Sheria 1/207 të Ibn Muflih el-Makdisi el-Hanbelit).


El-Humeidi, mësuesi i el-Buharit (rahimehullah), ka thënë, Pasha Allahun, që unë të luftoj kundër atyre që refuzojnë hadithin e të Dërguarit (salallahu alejhi ue selam) është më e dashur për mua sesa të luftoj kundër një numri të njëjtë pabesimtarësh. (El-Hareui në Dhem ul-kelam).


Ibn el-Kajjim (rahimahullah) ka thënë, Xhihadi me dëshmi bindëse (nga Libri dhe Suneti) dhe me gjuhë ka përparësi mbi Xhihadin me shpatë dhe dhëmbë. (El-Xheuab us-Sahih të Ibn Tejmijes 1/237).


Nesr bin Zekerija (rahimahullah) ka thënë: Kam dëgjuar Muhamed ibn Jahja edh-Dhuhlin të thotë, kam dëgjuar Jahja ibn Jahja të thotë, Mbrojtja e Sunetit është më superiore se Xhihadi në rrugën e Allahut. Kështu që unë thashë, Njeriu shpenzon pasurinë e tij, e lodh trupin e tij dhe përpiqet (në Xhihad), pra, a është ai (ende) më i mirë se ky? Ai tha, Po, për shumë herë! (Dhamu ul-Kelam të El-Hareuit).



Kërkojmë ndihmën e Allahut që të na pajis me dituri të mirë dhe të na udhëzojë, dhe ti japë Umetit dashurinë ndaj të vërtetës dhe njerëzve të saj.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

{Pyetje dhe përgjigje nga shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmijeh, Allahu e mëshiroftë}





Falënderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit të botërave. Paqja, shpëtimi dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi më të zgjedhurin e profetëve, Muhamedin, sallahu alejhi ue selem, mbi familjen dhe shokët e tij, e mbi çdokënd që ndjek rrugën e tij deri në ditën e Gjykimit.



E më pas:



Prej mirësive të Allahut të Lartësuar ndaj këtij umeti është ekzistenca e dijetarëve të cilët ngrihen dhe mbrojnë Islamin, përballen me armiqtë e Islamit dhe tërheqin vërejtjen kundër tyre, thërrasin në kapjen fort pas Librit të Allahut dhe pasimit të Sunetit të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem.


Prej këtyre dijetarëve të mëdhenj dhe kolosëve të dijes ishte shejhul Islam Ebul Abas Ahmed Ibn Tejmijeh {Allahu e mëshiroftë} i cili luftoi në rrugë të Allahut me argument dhe me shpatë. Librat dhe shkrimet madhështore të këtij dijetari patën një ndikim të madh dhe dobi të shumta, dhe me të vërtetë ishin udhëzim për atë që ishte në dyshime, shpëtim për të mbyturin, ndriçim i rrugës së vërtetë, pikë kthimi {orientimi} për çdo musliman të kapur pas Kuranit dhe Sunetit.



Prandaj, i kushtuan vëmendje dhe i dhanë rëndësi këtyre librave dijetarët e mëdhenj dhe nxënësit e dijes, ashtu siç janë kujdesur për to sundimtarët {udhëheqësit} e këtij vendi {fjala këtu është për Saudinë, Allahu e ruajtë nga çdo e keqe dhe intrigë e armiqve} sepse vetëm pas themelimit të shtetit saudian e njohën dritën e diellit, u botuan dhe u shpërndanë librat e shejhul Islam. Ashtu siç vlen të përmendet kujdesi i veçantë që i kushtuan këtyre librave dijetari dhe muftiu i asaj kohe në Saudi, Muhamed bin Ibrahim Ali Shejh, si dhe pas tij dijetari dhe muftiu i kohës së tij AbdulAziz bin Abdullah bin Baz {Allahu i mëshiroftë}.



Duke dëshiruar që të jem pjesëmarrës në shpërblim, në përhapjen e dobisë dhe hajrit mes muslimanëve u mundova të mbledh disa përgjigje dhe fetva të këtij dijetari te madh {shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmijeh} rreth disa çështjeve të besimit. Kam sjellur tekstin e pyetjes dhe përgjigjes pa bërë asnjë shtesë apo pakësim.



Allahu e mëshiroftë dhe e faltë shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmijeh, dhe e shpërbleft me shpërblimin më të mirë, si dhe Allahu e shpërbleft atë i cili merr përsipër botimin dhe shpërndarjen e librave të tij për hir të Allahut.




Pyetja 1: Cili është qëndrimi i Ehlu Sunetit në lidhje me sahabet?



Përgjigje: Prej bazave të besimit të Ehlu Sunetit uel xhemeah është pastërtia dhe çiltërsia e zemrave ndaj shokëve të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe ruajtja e gjuhës në lidhje me ta, ashtu siç e përmend Allahu i Lartësuar në suren Hashr, ajeti 10: "Edhe ata që erdhën pas tyre thonë: Zoti ynë, na fal neve dhe vëllezërit tanë të cilët u pajisën para nesh me besim dhe mos lejo në zemrat tona asnjë grimcë urrejtje ndaj atyre që besuan. Zoti ynë, me të vërtetë Ti je Dashamirës, Mëshirues." {Shpjegimi i Akides Uasitije, shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmije, fq 184}




Pyetja 2: Cili është qëndrimi i Ehlu Sunetit në lidhje me Ehli Bejtin {familjen dhe pasardhësit e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem}?



Përgjigje: Ehlu Suneh i duan familjen dhe pasardhësit e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kanë dashuri për ta, dhe kanë parasysh në lidhje me ta porosinë e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ku thotë: "Ju përkujtoj me Allahun {u tërheq vëmendjen që të keni kujdes} në lidhje me Ehli Bejtin {familjen dhe pasardhësit e mi}". Gjithashtu kur erdhi Abasi, xhaxhai Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe u ankua tek ai se disa kurejshitë nuk i respektonin fisin Beni Hashim, Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tha: "Pasha Atë, në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti im, nuk besojnë {nuk ju plotësohet besimi i tyre} derisa t'ju duan ju {Ehli Bejtin} për hir të Allahut dhe për shkak të afërsisë tuaj me mua." {Shpjegimi i Akides Uasitije, fq 195}




Pyetja 3: Cili është qëndrimi i Ehlu Sunetit në lidhje me gratë e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem?



Përgjigje: Ehlu Suneh i duan dhe i respektojnë gratë e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, të cilat janë njëkohësisht nënat e besimtarëve. Ata besojnë se gratë e tij në dunja do jenë dhë gratë e tij në Ahiret, në veçanti Hadixheja e cila ishte e para që i besoi Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, e ndihmoi dhe përkrahu me gjithë çfarë zotëronte, ishte nëna e shumicës së fëmijëve të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe gëzonte një pozitë të lartë tek ai. Si dhe Aishja, e sinqerta bija e të Sinqertit, për të cilën tha Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem: "Mirësia e Aishes ndaj grave të tjera është si mirësia e theridit ndaj ushqimeve të tjera." {Shpjegimi i Akides Uasitije, fq. 198}




Pyetja 4: Cili është qëndrimi i Ehlu Sunetit në lidhje me Rafidat {shiat} dhe Neuasibet?



Përgjigje: Ehlu Suneh janë larg prej rrugës së shiave {rafidijve} të cilët i urrejnë dhe i shajnë sahabet, si dhe janë larg prej rrugës së grupit Neuasib, të cilët i ofendojnë Ehli Bejtin dhe i lëndojnë ata, qoftë me fjalë apo me vepra. {Shpjegimi i Akides Uasitije, fq 201}




Pyetja 5: Cili është qëndrimi i Ehlu Sunetit në lidhje me çfarë ka ndodhur mes sahabëve?





Përgjigje: Ehlu Suneh nuk flasin rreth asaj që ka ndodhur mes sahabeve dhe thonë: Transmetimet dhe lajmet që transmetohen në të cilat përmenden gabimet e sahabëve, një pjesë prej tyre janë gënjeshtra, në një pjesë tjetër ka shtesa ose mangësira, një pjese tjetër i është ndryshuar kuptimi i vërtetë. E vërteta në këtë mes është se të gjithë sahabët janë të justifikuar {nuk ka qortim për ta}, ata ose u përpoqën dhe ia qëlluan të vërtetës, ose u përpoqën por nuk ia arritën t'ia qëllonin të vërtetës.



Ehlu Suneh nuk besojnë se çdo person prej sahabëve është i ruajtur prej gabimeve qofshin të mëdha apo të vogla, pra në përgjithësi themi se sahabët mund të bien në gabime por ata kanë mirësi që ishin muslimanët e parë dhe kanë vepra të mira të shumta të cilat i fshijnë gabimet në të cilat ata mund të bien, biles atyre ju falet ndonjë gabim që nuk ju falet të tjerëve pas tyre, pasi sahabët kanë vepra të mira të cilat nuk i kanë ata që vijnë pas tyre .



Është saktësuar nga Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, që ka thënë për sahabët se ata janë brezi më i mirë, dhe se një masë grushti sadaka e dhënë prej tyre është më e vlefshme sesa mali i Uhudit me flori, po të jepej sadaka nga dikush tjetër që vjen pas tyre. Pastaj edhe sikur ndonjëri prej tyre të bënte ndonjë mëkat, pendohej menjëherë ose bënte vepra të mira që ia shlyenin atë mëkat ose i falej për shkak të Islamit të tij të hershëm, ose nëpërmjet ndërmjetësimit të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, sepse sahabët janë të parët që e meritojnë ndërmjetësimin e tij, ose sprovohej me ndonjë sprovë në dunja dhe i shlyhej gabimi.



Pra, duke qenë se kjo është gjëndja e tyre kur me të vërtetë bëjnë mëkat, çfarë mund të themi në ato raste në të cilat ishin muxhtehida , që nëqoftëse ia qëllonin të vërtetës kishin dy shpërblime, ndërsa kur nuk ia qëllonin kishin vetëm një shpërblim dhe gabimi i tyre ishte i falur.


Pastaj duhet të kemi parasysh se gabimet në të cilat kanë rënë disa prej sahabëve janë të pakta dhe të papërfillshme në krahasim me mirësitë dhe veprat e tyre të mira, duke filluar që nga besimi në Allahun, në Profetin e Tij, hixhreti i tyre, lufta në rrugë të Allahut, ndihmesa që i dhanë Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dija e dobishme që morën, puna e tyre e mirë, etj.



Kush shikon në histori me mendje të kthjellët dhe dije, si dhe duke pasur parasysh mirësitë që ua dhuroi atyre Allahu i Lartësuar, e kupton dhe bindet plotësisht se sahabët janë njerëzit më të mirë që kanë ekzistuar pas profetëve, as nuk ka pasur si ata e as nuk do të ketë. Ata janë ajka e zgjedhur nga brezat e këtij umeti, umet i zgjedhur mes popujve të tjerë dhe njëkohësisht umeti më i nderuar tek Allahu i Lartësuar.{Shpjegimi i Akides Uasitije, fq. 201-202}




Pyetja 6: Cila është origjina e fjalës së shiave {rafidijve}?



Përgjigje: Origjina e fjalës së rafidijve {shiave} është se gjoja Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka cituar {përmendur} një tekst, i cili i jep Aliut {radijallahu anhu} të drejtë në mënyrë të prerë dhe të padiskutueshme, se ai është prijës i cili nuk gabon , se kush e kundërshton atë bën kufr, se muhaxhirët dhe ensarët kanë rënë dakord për fshehjen e këtij teksti, kanë mohuar prijësin e "pagabueshëm", kanë ndjekur epshet e tyre, kanë transformuar fenë, kanë ndryshuar sheriatin, kanë bërë padrejtësi dhe i kanë kaluar kufijtë, biles shumica e tyre kanë bërë kufr përveç se rreth dhjetë prej tyre apo pak më shumë. Gjithashtu thonë: Ebu Bekri dhe Umeri kanë qenë munafika, biles thonë: Kanë besuar pastaj kanë mohuar. Shumica e rafidijve e bëjnë kafir atë që bie ndesh me fjalën e tyre, e quajnë veten besimtarë dhe kushdo që i kundërshton ata e quajnë kafir.


{Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 3, fq 356}




Pyetja 7: Çfarë bëjnë Rafidat nëqoftëse u paraqiten atyre dy fjalë të kundërta me njëra-tjetrën?



Përgjigje: {Thotë shejhul Islam}: Kam parë një grup dijetarësh të shiave, si për shembull Ibn Aud el Halij, që thonë: Nëse Imamijet {shiat} bien në kundërshtim dhe ndahen në dy fjalë të kundërta, ku njëra nga këto fjalë dihet se kush e ka thënë, ndërsa fjala tjetër nuk dihet se kush e ka thënë, atëherë është detyrë të ndiqet ajo fjalë e cila nuk dihet se kush e ka thënë, sepse imami i"pagabueshëm" i shumëpritur do jetë prej këtij lloj grupi.



Siç shihet qartë, ky është kulmi i injorancës dhe i humbjes, pasi ata pretendojnë se ekziston imami i "pagabueshëm" i shumëpritur, pastaj nuk dihet a e ka thënë apo jo atë fjalë sepse askush nuk e ka transmetuar nga ai, pra si mund të pretendohet se kjo është fjala e tij?!! E pse të mos jetë fjala tjetër ajo e imamit të shumëpritur, në një kohë që ky imam qëndroka i fshehur dhe i frikësuar nga zullumqarët, prandaj nuk paska mundësi ta shfaqë fjalën e tij, kjo siç ata pretendojnë?!!



Pra, origjina e fesë së rafidijve {shiave} është e ndërtuar mbi diçka që nuk ekziston dhe që është e panjohur për ta, por edhe sikur të ekzistonte imami i tyre i "pagabueshëm", ata nuk e dinë se ku është, e si rrjedhojë nuk mund t'i dinë urdhëresat dhe ndalesat e tij ashtu siç i njohin urdhërat dhe ndalesat e prindërve të tyre. {Minhaxhu Suneh, vëllimi 1, fq. 89-90}




Pyetja 9: Cili është kuptimi dhe domethënia e teuhidit?



Përgjigje: Kuptimi i vërtetë dhe domethënia e saktë e teuhidit është: Ta adhurosh Allahun, Një të Vetëm, t'i drejtohesh vetëm Atij me lutje, t'ia kesh frikën vetëm Atij, t'i mbështetesh vetëm Atij, t'ia kushtosh fenë Atij plotësisht dhe askujt tjetër përveç Tij, të mos merren engjëjt dhe profetët për zota, kur këto krijesa të nderuara nuk lejohet të merren për zota, atëherë çfarë mund të themi për imamët, mbretërit, dijetarët, etj?!


{Minhaxhu Suneh, vëllimi 3, fq. 490}




Pyetja 9: Çfarë kanë shpikur bidatçinjtë në ditën e Ashurasë?



Përgjigje: Disa bidatçinj kanë shpikur në ditën e Ashurasë grumbullime, mërzi, pikëllim, e gjëra të tjera të papara të cilat nuk i ka ligjëruar Allahu i Lartësuar, as Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, as ndonjëri prej selefëve e as ndonjë prej Ehli Bejtit. Mirëpo kur Allahu i Lartësuar e nderoi nipin e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, njërin prej zotërinjve të djelmoshave në xhenet së bashku me një pjesë të Ehli Bejtit, të cilët u vranë nga duart e zullumqarëve gjynahqarë {Allahu i poshtëroftë}, kjo ishte vrasje fatkeqësi për muslimanët. Mirëpo kjo fatkeqësi duhet të pritet ashtu siç priten fatkeqësitë dhe me thënien e përshtatshme në këto raste {Ina lilahi ue ina ilejhi raxhiun}. Këtu morën shkak disa bidatçinj dhe shpikën në këtë ditë të kundërtën e asaj që ka urdhëruar Allahu i Lartësuar duke shtuar shpifje, gënjeshtra, ofendime të sahabëve , e gjëra të tjera të cilat i urren Allahu i Lartësuar dhe Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem.



Pra, shëndërrimi i ditëve në të cilat kanë ndodhur fatkeqësi në ceremoni përkujtimore, kjo nuk është prej fesë Islame, biles është më afër injorancës, plus që ata e kanë humbur mirësinë e agjërimit të kësaj dite. Gjithashtu kanë shpikur gjëra të mbështetura në hadithe të shpifura që nuk kanë bazë në fe, si psh: mirësia e larjes në këtë ditë, lyerja e syve, dhënia e dorës, etj si këto të cilat janë bidate dhe të urryera. Pra e ligjëruar dhe e pëlqyeshme është vetëm agjërimi i kësaj dite. {Iktidau siratal mustekim, vëllimi 2, fq. 624-627}




Pyetja 10: Mbi çfarë baze ngrihet shirku dhe bidati?



Përgjigje: Shirku dhe bidatet ngrihen në bazë të shpifjes dhe gënjeshtrës, prandaj sa më larg të jetë personi nga teuhidi dhe suneti aq më shumë i afrohet shirkut, bidatit dhe shpifjes. Për shembull, rafidat {shiat} janë gënjeshtarët më të mëdhenj nga të gjithë bidatçinjtë që ekzistojnë, ata janë shirkaxhinjtë më të mëdhenj, shpifësit më të mëdhenj, dhe nuk gjen ndokënd më larg teuhidit se ata. Rafidat nuk falen në xhamia {i lënë bosh} në të cilat përmendet emri i Allahut, i boshatisin ato nga mbajtja e hutbeve dhe faljet me xhemat, në anën tjetër përkujdesen për tyrbet dhe teqet që janë të ngritura mbi varre, të cilat i ka ndaluar rreptësisht Allahu i Lartësuar dhe Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Allahu i Lartësuar në Kuran urdhëron që të kujdesemi për xhamiat dhe jo për tyrbet e teqet. {Iktidau Siratil Mustekim, Vëllimi 2, fq. 759-760 }




Pyetja 11: Cila është fjala juaj në lidhje me dashurinë që pretendojnë rafidat për Aliun radijallahu anhu? 



Përgjigje: Ata duan diçka që nuk ekziston, duan imamin e "pagabueshëm" i cili është i vetmi imam {prijës} pas Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe nuk ka tjetër përveç tij {sipas tyre}. Ky imam beson se Ebu Bekri dhe Umeri janë zullumqarë që i kanë kaluar kufijtë ose janë kafira. Do ju bëhet e qartë {shiave} ditën e Gjykimit se Aliu radijallahu anhu nuk ka qenë më i mirë se ata {Ebu Bekri dhe Umeri}, biles gjëja që dëshiron më së shumti Aliu radijallahu anhu është të jetë afër tyre. Aliu radijallahu anhu e pranonte dhe ishte i bindur për mirësinë dhe udhëheqjen e tyre {Ebu Bekrit, Umerit, Uthmanit} dhe as ai e as ata nuk kanë qenë të pagabueshëm; udhëheqja e tij {Aliut} nuk është caktuar me tekst {nga Kurani dhe Suneti}.


Pra, me këto gjëra do ju bëhet e qartë shiave ditën e Gjykimit se ata nuk e kanë dashur Aliun radijallahu anhu, biles përkundrazi ata janë njerëzit që e kanë urrejtur atë, sepse ata urrejnë çdo person i cili pajiset me këtë cilësi - pranimi i mirësisë dhe halifatit të tre sahabëve {Ebu Bekrit, Umerit, Uthmanit} dhe dihet se Aliu radijallahu anhu e pranonte dhe ishte i bindur për mirësinë dhe udhëheqjen e tyre. Pra me këtë bëhet e qartë në mënyrë të prerë se rafidat {shiat} janë urryes të Aliut radijallahu anhu. {Minhaxhu Suneh, vëllimi 4, fq. 295-296}




Pyetja 12: Kush është i pari i cili formoi dhe shpiku rrugën e shiave, dhe pse?



Përgjigje: Kanë përmendur dijetarët se rafidat e kanë origjinën tek zendekaja {kufri dhe nifaku}. I pari i cili e shpiku këtë rrugë ishte munafiku, zindiku Abdullah bin Sebe. Ky person ofendon besimtarët e parë dhe përpiqet të ul vlerën e tyre duke zhvlerësuar transmetimin e shpalljes nga ana e tyre, si dhe duke zhvlerësuar kuptimin dhe pasimin e tyre të kësaj shpallje. Pra, rafidat herë flasin për dijen e sahabëve, herë flasin për pasimin që ata i bënë shpalljes, dhe të gjitha këto ia ngjeshin Ehli Bejtit dhe imamit të tyre të "pagabueshëm" i cili në të vërtetë nuk ekziston fare. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 4, fq. 102}




Pyetja 13: Cilës fe i përkiste Ibn Sebe?



Përgjigje: Ibn Sebe i përkiste fesë jehude {çifute} {Muhtesar Fetaua Ibn Tejmijeh, fq. 156}




Pyetja 14: A konsiderohet sharja dhe ofendimi i sahabëve?



Përgjigje: Sharja dhe ofendimi i brezit më të mirë të cilët e shoqëruan Profetin, salallahu alejhi ue selem, është sharje dhe ofendim i Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, siç e thotë këtë imam Malik dhe të tjerë prej dijetarëve: 'Ata që shajnë dhe ofendojnë shokët e profetit, salallahu alejhiu ue selem, e bëjnë këtë që të thotë dikush: Një person i keq që kishte shokë të këqinj, sepse po të ishte vetë i mirë do i kishte dhe shokët të mirë.' Gjithashtu ata {sahabët} janë të cilët e transmetuan Kuranin, Islamin, sheriatin e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ata janë të cilët transmetuan mirësitë që kishte Aliu radijallahu anhu dhe të tjerët përveç tij, prandaj ofendimi dhe zhvlerësimi i tyre do të thotë të mos i besohet asgjëje që ata kanë transmetuar nga kjo fe, duke zhvlerësuar kështu edhe mirësitë që janë transmetuar në lidhje me Aliun apo dikë tjetër veç tij. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 4, fq. 429}




Pyetja 15: A konsiderohet ofendimi dhe zhvlerësimi i sahabëve zhvlerësim i Kuranit dhe Sunetit? 



Përgjigje: Kurani i Madhërueshëm i ka lavdëruar sahabët në shumë ajete, si psh fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: "Allahu është i kënaqur ndaj atyre të cilët të parët e përqafuan Islamin prej muhaxhirëve dhe ensarëve dhe prej atyre që i pasuan me të mirë, edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij..." {Teube 100} ose fjala e Tij: "E ç'keni që nuk jepni për në rrugë të Allahut, kur dihet se Allahut i mbesin trashëgim qiejt dhe toka. Nuk janë të barabartë prej jush ata ata që dhanë nga pasuria e tyre dhe luftuan para çlirimit, sepse të tillët kanë vlerë më të madhe nga ata që dhanë dhe luftuan më pas. Por të gjithëve Allahu u premtoi të mirën " {Hadid 10}, ose fjala e Tij: "Vërtet Allahu qe i kënaqur me besimtarët kur ata nën hijen e pemës të zotoheshin ty dhe Ai e dinte se ç'kishin zemrat e tyre, andaj u dhuroi atyre qetësi dhe shumë shpejt i shpërbleu me fitore." {Fet'h 18}, ose fjala e Tij: "Muhamedi është i dërguar i Allahut, e ata që janë me të {sahabët} janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve dhe të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, i sheh ata duke u përkulur në ruku e duke rënë në sexhde, kërkojnë me këtë prej Allahut mëshirën dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes. Ky është përshkrimi i tyre në Teurat, ndërsa shembulli i tyre në Inxhil përshkruhet si një farë {e mbjellë} e cila e lëshon filizin, pastaj e forcon atë dhe ai pastaj qëndron vetë në trungun e vet duke i mahnitur mbjellësit, që Ai t'i tërbojë mosbesimtarët me anë të tyre" {Fet'h 29 }.





Ka ardhur në Sahihu Muslim nga Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, i cili ka thënë: "Nuk hyn në zjarr askush i cili ka dhënë besën poshtë pemës ". Po ashtu në dy Sahihet { Buhari dhe Muslim} nga Ebu Seidi radijallahu anhu se Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Mos i shani shokët e mi, sepse pasha Atë, në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti im, sikur ndonjëri prej jush të shpenzojë {të japë sadaka} sa mali i Uhudit me flori nuk e arrin vlerën e një grushti sadaka të dhënë prej tyre, biles as gjysmën e tij {grushtit}." Gjithashtu ka ardhur në Sahih në më shumë se një transmetim se Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Brezi më i mirë {nga të gjithë brezat} është ai në të cilin unë u dërgova, pastaj ata që vijnë pas tyre." Këto hadithe janë të njohura dhe të përhapura, biles janë muteuatira , të cilat tregojnë për mirësinë e sahabëve, lavdërimin e tyre dhe përparësinë e brezit të tyre ndaj gjithë brezave të tjerë që vijnë pas tyre, prandaj ofendimi dhe zhvlerësimi i tyre është zhvlerësim i Kuranit dhe Sunetit. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 4, fq. 430}




Pyetja 16: Çfarë këshille mund t'i drejtoni çdo njeriu të mençur?





Përgjigje: Lërini ato që thuhen dhe transmetohen në lidhje me çfarë ka kaluar. Le të shikojë çdo i mençur në atë çfarë ndodh në kohën e tij prej fitneve, të këqijave dhe prishjes në Islam, dhe do të gjejë se shumica e këtyre gjërave vijnë nëpërmjet rafidijve {shiave} dhe do t'i gjesh ata {rafidijtë} njerëzit që më së shumti bëjnë fitne dhe sherr, ata kurrë nuk pushojnë në këtë drejtim dhe nuk lënë gjë pa bërë në përhapjen e fitneve, sherrit dhe prishjes mes umetit. {Minhaxhu Suneh, vëllimi 6, fq. 372}




Pyetja 17: Nga e kanë origjinën rafidat {shiat}?



Përgjigje: Origjina e rafidijve janë munafikët dhe zindikat. I pari i cili e shpiku këtë grup ishte zindiku Ibn Sebe, duke bërë teprim dhe tejkalim në lidhje me Aliun radijallahu anhu, duke pretenduar se Aliut i takonte udhëheqja dhe se ekziston një tekst për këtë, si dhe duke pretenduar se Aliu radijallahu anhu është i pagabueshëm. Pra, duke qenë se origjina dhe baza e rafidijve është nifaku, disa selefë kanë thënë: 'Dashuria për Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin është besim {iman} ndërsa urrejtja e tyre është nifak, dashuria për fisin Beni Hashim është besim ndërsa urrejtja e tyre është nifak.'


{Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 4, fq. 435}




Pyetja 18: A mund të na i përshkruani rafidat {shiat}? 



Përgjigje: Ata janë prej grupeve më gënjeshtare dhe më injorante, nëpërmjet tyre futen tek muslimanët çdo zindik dhe murted {dezertor prej fesë së tij}, ashtu siç gjen në mesin e tyre Nusejrije, Ismailije,etj. Rafidat {shiat} i armiqësojnë dhe urrejnë njerëzit më të zgjedhur të këtij umeti {sahabët}, ndërsa armiqtë e Allahut prej çifutëve, të krishterëve, mushrikëve i duan. Ata refuzojnë lajmet e sakta, të qarta, muteuatira {të padiskutueshme në saktësinë e tyre} dhe pranojnë gënjeshtrat e trilluara që dihet kotësia e tyre. Ata janë ashtu siç ka thënë Shabij {Allahu e mëshiroftë}: 'Sikur të ishin prej kafshëve që ecin në tokë do ishin gomerë, ndërsa sikur do ishin prej shpendëve do ishin ruham, prandaj ata janë shpifësat më të mëdhenj dhe njerëzit më gënjeshtarë.' {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 4, fq. 471-472}




Pyetja 19: Rafidat {shiat} i madhërojnë varret dhe i boshatisin xhamitë {i nxjerrin jashtë përdorimit, nuk falen në to}, a mund të na sqaroni pak rreth kësaj?



Përgjigje: Kam parë një libër të madh të shkruar nga një prej imamëve {kokave} të rafidijve  Muhamed bin Numan, i ashtuquajturi Mufijd - me titull: 'Haxhi tek vizita e tyrbeve dhe teqeve.' Ka përmendur në këtë libër transmetime nga Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe Ehli Bejti {kuptohet, çdo gjë e shpikur} në lidhje me vizitën e këtyre tyrbeve e teqeve dhe që haxhi të kryhet tek këto varre. Ka përmendur në këtë libër gjëra që nuk janë thënë as për haxhin në Shtëpinë e shenjtë. Shumica e asaj që ka përmendur janë prej shpifjeve të qarta dhe gënjeshtrave të hapta, aq shumë shpifje dhe gënjeshtra kishte sa që unë nuk kisha parë diçka të tillë as në librat e çifutëve e as të krishterëve. Kjo që në origjinë është diçka e shpikur nga munafikët dhe zindikat, që t'i largojnë njerëzit nga rruga e Allahut të Lartësuar, t'ua prishin njerëzve fenë Islame duke shpikur shirkun i cili bie ndesh me ihlasin {sinqeritetin} e fesë vetëm për Allahun. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 4, fq. 517}




Pyetja 20: Sa janë të vërteta fjalët që rafidat ia ngjeshin Xhafer bin Muhamed?



Përgjigje: Kanë gënjyer dhe shpifur për të çfarë nuk e kanë bërë me asnjë tjetër. Xhafer bin Muhamed ka qenë i dalluar me dijen e madhe që ka pasur, ai së bashku me babain dhe gjyshin e tij {i biri i Husejnit radijallahu anhu} kanë qenë prej të dalluarve në fe dhe dije. Nuk ka pasur në Ehli Bejt pas tij si ai, prandaj bidatçinjtë dhe zindikat ia ngjeshin shpifjet e tyre atij. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 11, fq. 581}




Pyetja 21: Ç'mund të thuhet për përgenjështrimin e haditheve të Ehlu Sunetit nga ana e tyre?



Përgjigje: Origjina e bidateve të tyre është e ndërtuar mbi gënjeshtrën ndaj Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe përgenjështrimin e haditheve të sakta. {Mexhmual fetaua, vëllimi 13, fq. 31}




Pyetja 22: Kur u shfaq për herë të parë emir "Rafida" {refuzues}?



Përgjigje: Ky emër për herë të parë në Islam është shfaqur kur doli Zejd ibn Ali ibn Husejn dhe u pasua nga shiat, në kohën e halifatit të Hisham bin AbdulMelik në fillim të qindëvjeçarit të dytë. U pyet Zejdi në lidhje me Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin, ai shprehu dashuri ndaj tyre dhe bëri lutje që Allahu t'i mëshirojë, mirëpo këtë gjë nuk e pëlqyen dhe e refuzuan një pjesë e atyre që ishin me të, ateherë iu tha Zejdi atyre: 'Më refuzuat, më refuzuat, e që në atë kohë u quajtën Rafida {refuzues}.' Këta që u ndanë prej tij {rafidat} filluan të donin Ebu Xhafer Muhamed bin Ali, ndërsa ata që ngelën me Zejdin {zejdijet} e donin atë dhe prandaj e quajtën grupin e tyre me emrin e tij. Që në atë kohë shiat u ndanë në: Zejdije dhe Rafida Imamije.


{Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 13, fq. 35-36}




Pyetja 23: Çfarë mund të na thoni për teprimin, tejkalimin që bëjnë rafidat në lidhje me imamët e tyre të pretenduar?



Përgjigje: Shiat e kanë tepruar dhe tejkaluar në lidhje me imamët e tyre dhe i kanë bërë të "pagabueshëm", gjoja se ata dinë çdo gjë, e kanë detyrë të kthehen tek këta imamë për çdo gjë me të cilën kanë ardhur profetët. Shiat nuk kthehen as në Kuran dhe as në Sunet, përkundrazi marrin për bazë dhe kthehen tek fjalët e atij që e pretendojnë se është imam i "pagabueshëm", si përfundim ka arritur puna që ata të marrin për imam dikë që nuk ekziston. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 12, fq. 209}




Pyetja 24: Prej bazave të fesë së shiave është nifaku që ata e quajnë "tekije"çfarë është kjo?



Përgjigje: Rafidat janë më injorantët, më gënjeshtarët dhe njerëzit më të largët në njohjen e argumenteve të transmetuara apo të logjikës së shëndoshë. Ata kanë bazë të fesë së tyre "tekijen" dhe gënjejnë për Ehli Bejtin aq sa vetëm Allahu i numëron gënjeshtrat e tyre. Prej këtyre gënjeshtrave është thënia e tyre që e transmetojnë gjoja nga Xhafer Sadik: 'Tekija" është feja ime dhe e baballarëve të mi.' "Tekija" është nifaku; shiat me "tekije" nënkuptojnë: Të thonë me gjuhët e tyre atë që nuk e ndjejnë në zemrat e tyre, e ky është realiteti i nifakut. Duke qenë se kjo është prej bazave të fesë së tyre, atëherë ata çdo gjë që e transmetojnë nga Aliu radijallahu anhu apo Ehli Bejti dhe është në përputhje me fjalën e Ehlu Sunetit thonë: E kemi thënë këtë "tekijen" {me nifak}. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 13, fq. 263}




Pyetja 25: Pretendojnë shiat se kanë imam të "pagabueshëm"?



Përgjigje: Kush merr një imam dhe e bën detyrë bindjen ndaj tij në mënyrë absolute, qoftë kjo me besim apo me vepra, ka humbur prej rrugës së drejtë siç humbën prijësat e devijimit dhe humbjes Rafidat Imamije, të cilët në çdo kohë e kanë nga një imam të "pagabueshëm" dhe e kanë detyrë bindjen ndaj tij. Duhet të dihet njëherë e mirë se nuk ka njeri të pagabueshëm pas Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe nuk është detyrë bindja ndaj dikujt në çdo gjë pas Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 19, fq. 69}




Pyetja 26: Kush është i pari i cili ka shpikur hadithe të cilat nxisin për adhurimin e varreve?



Përgjigje: Të parët që kanë shpikur hadithe për vlerën e udhëtimit që të vizitohen tyrbet dhe teqet që janë të ndërtuara mbi varre, janë bidatçinjtë e rafidijve e të tjerë, si puna e tyre të cilët i boshatisin xhamitë {i nxjerrin ato jashtë funksionit} dhe i madhërojnë tyrbet e teqet, në të cilat bëhet shirk, shpifje, bidate; dhe shpikën kështu një fe të cilën nuk e ka ligjëruar Allahu i Lartësuar. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 27, fq. 191}




Pyetja 27: Nga kush i transmetojnë rafidat hadithet e tyre?



Përgjigje: Rafidat transmetojnë hadithe , tregime, mendime dhe fjalë, që nëse u kërkon atyre se kush i ka thënë, do i gjesh se nuk kanë ku të kthehen dhe nuk përmendin asnjë transmetues të besueshëm, asnjë të dijshëm, biles gjëja kryesore në të cilën ata mbështeten është thënia e tyre: Kanë rënë dakord për këtë "grupi i vërtetë"!! Kanë për qëllim me këtë fjalë veten e tyre duke pretenduar se vetëm ata janë besimtarë ndërsa të tjerët përveç tyre janë kafira dhe pretendojnë se janë në të vërtetën, sepse në mesin e tyre kanë imamin e "pagabueshëm"!!! {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 27, fq. 451}




Pyetja 28: Kush është ky i "pagabueshmi" të cilin e presin rafidat dhe e kanë detyrë bindjen ndaj tij?



Përgjigje: I "pagabueshmi" tek rafidat imamije ithne asherije është një person që siç pretendojnë ata ka hyrë...pas vdekjes së babait të tij Hasen bin Ali el Askerij në vitin 260 hixhri. Sipas tyre ky imam i "pagabueshëm" qëndron i fshehur dhe askush nuk e di se ku është, nuk dihet prej tij asnjë gjurmë. Dijetarët që merren me zinxhirin e pasardhësve të Ehli Bejtit thonë: Hasen bin Ali el Askerij nuk ka lënë pas vete as fëmijë e as pasardhës.


Pra, nuk ka dyshim tek të mençurit se ky besim i rafidijve i bazuar në fjalë të tilla është prej mendjelehtësisë, mungesës së logjikës, prej gjërave të cilat nuk i pranon mendja e shëndoshë dhe kush beson diçka të tillë është prej mendjelehtëve, injorantëve dhe të humburve. Ata injorantë dhe të humbur pretendojnë se imami i tyre ka qenë në moshën dy vjeçare ose tre vjeçare ose pesë vjeçare kur i ka vdekur babai. Dihet me ajet Kuranor të qartë, me hadith të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe me ixhmain e umetit se kush është në gjendje të tillë {pra fëmijë i vogël} duhet të jetë patjetër nën kujdesin e dikujt tjetër që ta ruajë atë {fëmijën} dhe pasurinë e tij. Pra ka nevojë të ushqehet me qumësht, të merret nën kujdestari, t'ia ruajë dikush pasurinë. Deri para se të mbushë shtatë vjet është fëmijë dhe nuk urdhërohet që të falet, ndërsa kur t'i mbushë dhjetë vjet urdhërohet me namaz, e nëse nuk falet rrihet që të edukohet dhe të mësohet me faljen e namazit. Pra, a mund të jetë një person i tillë me këto cilësi imam i "pagabueshëm" që e di gjithë fenë dhe se nuk hyn në xhenet veçse ai që i beson këtij?!!! Pastaj, le ta zëmë për një çast se ai është imam i "pagabueshëm" dhe duhet që të gjithë njerëzit t'i binden, mirëpo që kjo të ndodhë ky person duhet të jetë i pranishëm mes njerëzve që të urdhërojë me atë çfarë ka urdhëruar Allahu i Lartësuar dhe Profeti i Tij. Mirëpo nëse njerëzit nuk e shohin këtë person dhe nuk e dëgjojnë fjalën e tij si do e marrin vesh se çfarë i ka urdhëruar apo ndaluar! Pra bindja e njerëzve ndaj diçkaje që nuk e kanë dëgjuar apo marrë vesh është diçka e pamundur.


Nëqoftëse ata thonë: ai nuk shfaqet dot sepse ka frikë nga armiqtë e tij, atëherë çfarë dobie ka besimi tek ky person i cili as nuk i mëson e as nuk i urdhëron?!! Pastaj si iu lejoka këtij imami i cili e ka detyrë thirrjen, që të fshihet prej më shumë se 450 vjet ?!! Pse ai po fshihet një kohë kaq të gjatë, kur asnjëri prej baballarëve të tij nuk është fshehur asnjëherë, si psh: Aliu, Husejni, Haseni, Ali bin Husejni, Muhamed bin Ali, Xhafer bin Muhamed, Musa bin Xhafer, Ali bin Musa, Muhamed bin Ali, Ali bin Muhamed dhe më së fundi Hasen bin Ali el Askerij?!!!



Pra, të gjithë këta që përmendëm kanë qenë të pranishëm, jetonin mes njerëzve, merrnin dije prej njëri-tjetrit, dihet biografia e tyre, lajmet rreth tyre janë të njohura; e pse fshihet ky person një kohë kaq të gjatë duke qenë se është imami i umetit, udhëzuesi, thirrësi, i "pagabueshmi", të cilit duhet t'i besojnë të gjithë dhe kush nuk i beson atij është kafir, sipas tyre?!! Nëse do thonë: kishte frikë!!!!! U themi atyre se po të ishte për frikë, të parët e tij kanë pasur më shumë të drejtë për frikë sepse disa prej tyre u burgosën, disa u vranë, etj {për këtë janë dakord të gjithë dijetarët}. Pastaj frika ekziston nëse i lufton apo i kundërshton, por nëse qëndron mes muslimanëve, i mëson ata, nuk ka arsye për të pasur frikë.


{Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 27, fq. 452-454}




Pyetja 29: Nëqoftëse arrijnë të kenë pushtet dhe sundim çfarë bëjnë, si sillen?



Përgjigje: Nëse rafidat arrijnë të kenë pushtet dhe sundim nuk duan t'ia dijnë për asgjë. Për të ilustruar këtë shiko se çfarë bënë në kohën e sulltanit Hadabenda; Përhapën aq sherr të madh, saqë po të vazhdonte dhe të forcohej, do kishin shkatërruar dhe zhdukur të gjitha dispozitat e Islamit. Ata duan ta shuajnë dritën e Allahut me gojët e tyre, ndërsa Allahu nuk do tjetër veçse ta plotësojë dritën e Tij, megjithëse kafirat e urrejnë këtë gjë. {Minhaxhu Suneh, vëllimi 6, fq. 375}




Pyetja 30: Rafidat në transmetimet e tyre kanë gënjeshtra të shumta, a mund të na e sqaroni pak?



Përgjigje: Ata transmetojnë historira, tregime dhe fjalë, e nëse ua kërkon atyre zinxhirin e transmetimit nuk do gjesh asnjë të besueshëm. Ata mjaftohen ta ketë dëgjuar dikush nga kushdo qoftë ose që ka lexuar në një libër të panjohur ose më e keqja, personat që ata përmendin janë të njohur si gënjeshtarë dhe shpifësa. Ata po transmetuan diçka e cila nuk gjendet tek dijetarët e sunetit, patjetër do e transmetojnë nga një i huaj, i panjohur ose gënjeshtar. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 27, fq. 455}




Pyetja 31: Çfarë besimi kanë rafidat në lidhje me muslimanët, si i konsiderojnë ata?



Përgjigje: Besimi dhe konsiderata e tyre është se: Ebu Bekri, Umeri, Uthmani, pjesëmarrësit e Bedrit, pjesëmarrësit e besëlidhjes Riduan, shumica e muhaxhirëve, ensarëve dhe ata që i pasuan me të mirë, imamët muslimanë, dijetarët e katër medhhebeve së bashku me ulematë e tjerë, adhuruesit e devotshëm, sundimtarët e muslimanëve, ushtarët e tyre, muslimanët në përgjithësi apo në veçanti {tek e tek}, të gjithë këta që i përmendim janë kafira që kanë dezertuar {sipas rafidijve} dhe kufri i tyre është më i madh se kufri i çifutëve dhe krishterëve, sepse ata janë dezertorë {murteda} dhe dezertori është më i keq se ai i cili është kafir që në origjinë. Prandaj, duke i nisur nga kjo, rafidat i japin përparësi frankëve dhe tatarëve më shumë se besimtarëve dhe pasuesve të Kuranit. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 400}




Pyetja 32: A mund ta sqaroni pak më shumë?



Përgjigje: Rafidat i bëjnë kafira Ebu Bekrin, Umerin, Uthmanin, shumicën e muhaxhirëve, ensarëve dhe ata që i pasuan me të mirë, ndaj të cilëve Allahu i Lartësuar është i kënaqur dhe ata janë të kënaqur me Të. Rafidat i bëjnë kafira shumicën e umetit, prej të parëve qofshin apo prej të mbramëve, si dhe bëjnë kafir çdo person i cili beson se Ebu Bekri, Umeri, muhaxhirët dhe ensarët janë të drejtë dhe të ndershëm ose thotë për ta radijallahu anhum {Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta, ashtu siç është në të vërtetë} ose bën istigfar për ta {që në të vërtetë, Allahu na ka urdhëruar të lutemi për ta me istigfar}. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 477}




Pyetja 33: Çfarë mendimi kanë rafidat për gratë e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem?



Përgjigje: Shumica e dijetarëve të tyre thonë se Ebu Bekri, Umeri, shumica e muhaxhirëve dhe ensarëve, gratë e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, si psh: Aishja, Hafsa, si dhe dijetarët e muslimanëve së bashku me muslimanët në përgjithësi janë kafira që nuk i kanë besuar Allahut kurrë. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 451}




Pyetja 34: Çfarë mendimi kanë disa prej rafidijve në lidhje me Profetin, salallahu alejhi ue selem?



Përgjigje: Ka prej rafidijve që thonë se organi me të cilin Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka bërë marrëdhënie me Aishen dhe Hafsën duhet të digjet patjetër që të pastrohet, sepse ka bërë marrëdhënie me pabesimtare {sipas pretendimit të tyre} dhe është e ndaluar të bësh marrëdhënie me pabesimtaret. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 481}




Pyetja 35: Ç'mund të na thoni për gënjeshtrat e e rafidijve në lidhje brezat më të mirë?



Përgjigje: Ajo që kemi parë në librat e tyre është shpifja dhe gënjeshtra në lidhje me Profetin, salallahu alejhi ue selem, me shokët e tij, me të afërmit e tij. Gënjeshtrat e tyre janë më të shumta se gënjeshtrat që kemi parë tek librat e Ehli Kitabit. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 482}




Pyetja 36: Thotë dikush i cili ka marrë përgjigje prej jush se rafidat besojnë në çdo gjë me të cilën ka ardhur Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem,...cili është mendimi juaj?



Përgjigje: Përsa i përket asaj që ka përmendur ai person se: shiat {rafidat} besojnë në çdo gjë me të cilën është dërguar Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kjo është gënjeshtër, biles përkundrazi ata kanë mohuar aq shumë gjëra me të cilat ka ardhur Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, sa që vetëm Allahu i di dhe i ka numëruar. Nganjëherë ata përgënjeshtrojnë tekstet e sakta të transmetuara nga Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, nganjëherë përgënjeshtrojnë kuptimet e ajeteve Kuranore. Këto gjëra dhe të tjera që nuk i përmendëm janë prej turpeve dhe poshtërsirave të cilat shihen qartë nga çdokush se janë në kundërshtim me atë që erdhi Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 484}




Pyetja 37: Çfarë qëndrimi mbajnë rafidat në lidhje me udhëheqësit {prijësat} muslimanë?



Përgjigje: Rafidat e konsiderojnë se nuk duhet t'i binden asnjë lloj udhëheqësi {prijësi} musliman, përveç atij që nuk ekziston {imami i tyre i "pagabueshem"}. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 487-488}




Pyetja 38: A ka në zemrat e rafidijve dashuri për muslimanët?



Përgjigje: Rafidat kanë në zemrat e tyre inat dhe vrazhdësi për të mëdhenjtë e muslimanëve dhe për të vegjëlit e tyre, për muslimanët e mirë dhe për të këqinjtë e tyre, gjë e cila nuk gjendet në zemrën e askujt tjetër siç gjendet tek ata. {Mexhmual fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 488}




Pyetja 39: Cili është adhurimi më i madh sipas besimit të rafidijve?



Përgjigje: Adhurimi më i madh tek ta është: mallkimi i muslimanëve dhe i të dashurve të Allahut, qofshin këta prej të parëve apo prej të mbramëve.


{Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 488}




Pyetja 40: Cila është baza më e madhe dhe më kryesore mbi të cilën ata ndërtojnë fenë e tyre?



Përgjigje: Baza më e madhe tek ata është: t'i bëjnë kafira muslimanët, mallkimi dhe sharja e tyre, duke filluar që nga prijësat {udhëheqësit} më të mirë, të cilët janë halifet e drejtë, pas tyre dijetarët e muslimanëve. Rafidat e bëjnë këtë sepse, sipas tyre, kush nuk i beson imamit te tyre të "pagabueshëm" nuk i ka besuar Allahut dhe as Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Në të vërtetë, ky imam i "pagabueshëm" nuk ekziston. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 488}




Pyetja 41: Çfarë mund tu thoni muslimanëve në lidhje me rafidat?



Përgjigje: Këto grupe janë kundërshtarë dhe luftues të Islamit, si psh rafidat dhe të tjerë si puna e tyre. Rafidat janë më të këqinj se havarixhët, për të cilët ka thënë Profeti, salallahualejhi ue selem, që të vriten dhe ka nxitur për këtë. Kjo është diçka për të cilën kanë rënë dakord dijetarët e Islamit, të cilët e kanë kuptuar realitetin e kësaj çështjeje. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 494}




Pyetja 42: A konsiderohen rafidat prej havarixhëve?



Përgjigje: Është transmetuar në dy Sahihet {Buhari, Muslim} nga Ebu Seid radijallahu anhu se Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thëne: "Ata i vrasin muslimanët dhe i lënë idhujtarët, nëse i arrij ata do i luftoj {do i vras} ashtu siç u vranë populli Ad". Kjo cilësi i takon të gjithë havarixhëve si psh rafidat e të tjerë si puna e tyre. Ata e bëjnë të lejuar gjakun e muslimanëve sepse i konsiderojnë dezertorë {murteda}, e bëjnë të lejuar gjakun e tyre më shumë sesa gjakun e kafirave të cilët nuk janë dezertorë, sepse dezertori është më i keq se të tjerët. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq 497}




Pyetja 43: Cilat janë llojet e rafidijve?



Përgjigje: Tek rafidat janë futur zindikat, ateistat, ku prej tyre përmendim Nusejrijet, Ismailijet, Keramijet, e të tjerë të ngjashëm si këta. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 528}




Pyetja 44: Çfarë mund të na thoni për gënjeshtrat e rafidijve?



Përgjigje: Ata kanë gënjeshtra, bidate dhe shpifje ndaj Allahut dhe Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, më shumë sesa kanë havarixhët e dalur nga feja, të cilët i luftoi emiri i besimtarëve Aliu radijallahu anhu së bashku me sahabët duke zbatuar kështu urdhërin e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem.


{Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 28, fq. 528}




Pyetja 45: Çfarë meriton një person i cili mallkon ndonjë prej sahabëve?



Përgjigje: Kush mallkon një prej shokëve të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, si psh Muauijen, Amru bin As apo ndonjë që është më i mirë se ata si psh: Ebu Musa el Esharij, Ebu Hurejra, apo ndonjë që është më i mirë se ata si psh: Talha, Zubejri, Uthmani, Aliu, Ebu Bekri, Umeri, Aishja, e të tjerë si ata prej shokëve të Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, {pra ai që i mallkon ata} meriton dënim të madh siç kanë rënë dakord për këtë të gjithë muslimanët. Kanë rënë në ihtilaf {kundërshtim}: A duhet të dënohet me vdekje apo më pak se vdekja? {Muhtesar Fetaua Ibn Tejmijeh, fq. 478-479}




Pyetja 46: Çfarë mund të na thoni për gënjeshtrat të cilat ia ngjeshin Aliut radijallahu anhu?



Përgjigje: Kanë gënjyer për Ali ibn Ebi Talib nga të gjitha llojet e gënjeshtrave të cilat nuk lejohen t'i ngjeshen muslimanit më të dobët {e lere më emirit të besimtarëve Aliut radijallahu anhu}. Ka shkuar puna deri aty saqë ia kanë ngjeshur origjinën e disa sekteve si psh: Keramijet, Batinijet, Heramijet, Mezdekijet, Ismailijet, Nusejrijet, sektet më të prishura që ekzistojnë në botë. {Mexhmual Fetaua, vëllimi 35, fq. 186}




Si përfundim kjo ishte ajo që na e lehtësoi Allahu ta bënim. E lusim Atë që të jetë e dobishme për njohjen e të vërtetës dhe ndjekjen e saj. Allahu e shpërbleft atë i cili jep mundin e tij në përhapjen e kësaj broshure me botim, fotokopjim apo qoftë edhe duke ia dhënë dikujt që ta lexojë.



Lutja jonë e fundit është Elhamdulilahi Rabil alemin.



Pregatiti dhe mblodhi: Sherif Rraxhihi
Përktheu dhe përshtati: Ebu Duxhanah, 20 Muharrem 1424 hixhri.




Literatura e cila u përdor për këtë material:



1} IKTIDAU SIRATIL MUSTEKIM LI MUHALEFETI AS`HABIL XHEHIM
Autor: shejhul islam Ahmed ibn AbdulHalim Ibn Tejmije
Botimi i dytë, 1411 hixhri, Mektebetu Rushd.



2} EL AKIDETUL UASITIJE
Autor: shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmije, me shpjegimin e shejh Salih el Feuzan. Botimi i pestë, 1410 hixhri, Mektebetul Mearif.



3} MEXHMUAL FETAUA
Autor: shejhul islam Ibn Tejmije



4} MINHAXHU SUNEH
Autor:shejhul Islam Ibn Tejmije. Botimi i parë, 1406 hixhri.



5} MUHTESAR FETAUA IBN TEJMIJEH
Autor: Muhamed el Balij. Darul Kutub el Ilmijeh. Botimi i parë me urdhër të mbretit AbdulAziz, 1386 hixhri.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Përsëritja e tragjedisë së Kerbelasë tradicionalisht ka qenë një tipar i rëndësishëm i natyrës shpirtërore të Shiitëve. Dramat pasionante të Iranit dhe subkontinentit Indian, literatura, proza dhe poezia, e përbërë nga tema e dëshmorësisë së Huseinit, radiallahu anhu, dhe atmosfera e përgjithshme e vajtimit që mbretëron midis Shiitëve gjatë muajit Muharrem, të gjitha këto dëshmojnë për rëndësinë e asaj ngjarjeje në kalendarin Shiit. Me sa duket, Ashura për Shiitët është dita më e rëndësishme e vitit.



Sidoqoftë, është për keqardhje që pavarësisht nga vëmendja e stërmadhe që i kushtohet çështjes së Kerbelasë, kjo ngjarje vazhdimisht është përshkruar dyanshëm. Ajo gjithmonë është përshkruar si Huseini kundër Jezidit, e mira kundra së keqes, kërkimi për drejtësi kundra fuqive shkelëse. Shumë nga oportunistët kanë shkuar aq larg, saqë e kanë mbivendosur në këtë ngjarje motivin e Shiitëve kundra Ehlus-Sunetit.



Në këtë tregim të pjesshëm që përqendrohet në atë çfarë vërtet ka ndodhur në Kerbela, dhe largon vëmendjen nga grupi tjetër fajtor në tragjedinë e Ashuras, gjendet një tjetër tragjedi në vetvete. Sepse, derisa dëshmorësia e Huseinit shpesh është përkujtuar, ndërsa kundërshtarët e tij truporë dhe vrasësit janë identifikuar, mallkuar dhe menjanuar, askush nuk harxhoi bile as një çast hidhërimi kundra atyre që e braktisën atë në momentet vendimtare. Janë mu këta njerëz në hije, të cilët tamam e meritojnë të quhen batakçinjtë e vërtetë të Kerbelasë, mbi të cilët ky artikull mëton të hedhë dritë.



Ishte Ramazan 60H kur letrat nisën të vinin nga Kufeja në shtëpinë e Abas Ibn Abd el-Muttalib në Meke, ku Husein Ibn Ali po qëndronte pas arratisjes nga Medineja, letra të cilat e ftonin atë për ti udhëhequr Kufjanët në rebelim kundra Jezid Ibn Muauijes, që e garantonin atë për besnikëri dhe aleancë. Muauije vdiq dy muaj më vonë, dhe pati shumë fyerje kundra birit të tij, Jezidit, për të cilin ishte bërë betimi si trashëgues i tij. Banorët e Kufes posaçërisht e kërkonin Huseinin për udhëheqësi, dhe së shpejti nisën të vinin një mori letrash nga Kufeja. Në ditë të caktuara, ato mbërinin numrin gjashtëqind, me kumtarë që e përshkruanin me entuziazëm përkrahjen që ai do ta pranonte nga Kufjanët.



Kufeja ishte një vend unik, ndrësa Kufjanët njerëz të pazakontë. Më 37H Ali, radiallahu anhu, e ndërroi kryeqytetin nga Medineja në Kufe, dhe që atëherë ky qytet u bë strehë për ata që pohonin besnikëri partiake ndaj Ehlul-Bejt [Familjes se pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam]. Pas pajtimit mes Hasanit dhe Muauijes më 41H, shumë nga ata që kishin qenë në ushtrinë e Hasanit u vendosën në Kufe. Në kohën e vdekjes së Muauijes më 60H, ende mund të gjindej një simpati ndaj Aliut në Kufe. Kështu, kur u paraqit mundësia, Kufjanët që ende e konsideronin veten si Shiitë [përkrahës] të Ehlul-Bejtit, iu kthyen Huseinit për ti udhëhequr ata kundra Jezidit.



Huseini vendosi që të dërgojë kusheririn e tij, Muslim Ibn Akil, për të hetuar gjendjen në Kufe. Nëse do ta shihte atë si të realizueshme, ai do ta informonte Huseinin, i cili do të largohej nga familja e tij në Meke për tiu bashkangjitur atij në Kufe. Muslim mbërriti në muajin Dhul-Kadeh. Kur Kufjanët morën vesh për arritjen e tij, ata shkuan tek ai në shtëpinë e Muslim Ibn Eusexheh el-Asadit, ku ai po qëndronte. Pas pak, 12 000 Kufjanë iu zotuan se do ta përkrahin dhe mbrojnë Huseinin me jetët dhe me pasurinë e tyre. Kur ky numër u rrit në 18 000, Muslimi e ndjeu veten të sigurt për ta nisur një kumtar për tek Huseini, që do ta informonte atë për zotimin e Kufjanëve, duke e ftuar atë që të nisej nga Mekeja.



Informatat në lidhje me ngjarjet në Kufe së shpejti mbërritën te Jezidi në Damask. Ai menjëherë e zëvendësoi Numan Ibn Beshirin, guvernatorin e Kufes, me Ubejdullah Ibn Zijadin e pamëshirshëm me urdhëra për tu gjetur dhe vrarë Muslim Ibn Akili. Ibn Zijad hyri në Kufe në fillim të muajit Dhul-Hixheh, i shoqëruar me shtatëmbëdhjetë kalorës. Me fundin e turbanit të tij të vendosur mbi fytyrë, ai ishte i panjohshëm. Ndërsa banorët e Kufes, të cilët e pritnin Huseinin, menduan se ai ishte Huseini. Paqja qoftë me ty, o biri i pejgamberit,  e përshëndetnin ata. Kështu Ibn Zijad mori vesh për të vërtetën e thashethemeve. Ishte vetëm atëherë kur një nga kalorësit e tij u bërtiti atyre, Largohuni! Ky është guvernatori, Ubejdullah Ibn Zijad! që ata kuptuan seriozitetin e gabimit trashanik të tyre.



Së shpejti pasi mbërriti tek banimi i guvernatorit, Ubejdullah dërgoi një shërbëtor të tijin me një çantë që kishte 3000 dirhem, që të shtirej si një i porsaardhur nga qyteti Sirian Hims, i etur për tiu bashkangjitur revolucionit, dhe në këtë mënyrë të zbulojë vendndodhjen e Muslimi Ibn Akilit. Ai e gjeti vendndodhjen e Muslimit në shtëpinë e Hani Ibn Urweh dhe iu zotua për besnikëri. Paratë ia dorëzoi Ebu Thumame el-Amirit, i cili ishte arkëtar i Muslimit. Pasi qëndroi me ta për disa ditë, gjatë të cilave ai mësoi shumicën e asaj që duhej ditur lidhur me komplotin e tyre, ai u kthye te Ibn Zijadi dhe e informoi atë. Hani Ibn Urweh u arrestua. Në fillim, ai mohoi të kishte njohuri për vendndodhjen e Muslimit, por kur i porsaardhuri nga Himsi i qe prurë përpara tij, ai pranoi. Mirëpo, ai ende refuzonte të zbulonte vendin ku gjindej Muslim Ibn Akil.



Në ndërkohë Muslimi dëgjoi për arrestimin e Hani Ibn Urwes. Pasi kuptoi se çasti për ndeshje kishte ardhur, ai hodhi kushtrimin për betejë, Ja Mensur, në të cilin 4000 burra që ishin zotuar për besnikëri ndaj Huseinit u mblodhën rreth tij dhe vazhduan drejt fortesës së guvernatorit. Kur pa Muslim Ibn Akilin me Kufjanët tek porta e tij, Ubejdullah dërgoi udhëheqës fisnorë dhe i paralajmëroi ata për tërbimin që do tu lëshohej atyre kur do të vinte ushtria nga Damasku. Së shpejti ushtrisë së Muslimit iu qasën nënat që u thonin bijve të vet, Eja në shtëpi, këtu ka mjaft njerëz. Dhe baballarët që u kërcënoheshin bijve të vet, Eja në shtëpi, se ka mjaft njerëz. Çfarë do të ndodhë nesër kur të mbërrijnë ushtritë e Sirisë nga Damasku? Çfarë do të bëni ju?



Vendosmëria e njerëzve që kishin pasë bërë betimin e shenjtë për të përkrahur dhe mbrojtur kauzën e Huseinit dhe të Ehlul-Bejtit kundra Jezidit dhe ushtrisë së tij Siriane, njerëzit mbi fuqinë e të cilëve ishin zotimet e besnikërisë ndaj Huseinit që në atë moment po udhëtonte për në Kufe me të afërmit dhe të dashurit e tij, vendosmëria e këtyre Kufjanëve nuk mundi tu bënte ballë kërcënimeve dhe shkurajimeve të tilla. Një nga një e braktisën Muslim Ibn Akilin tek porta e fortesës së guvernatorit. Afër perëndimit të diellit, ai mbeti me vetëm 30 njerëz. Ai i udhëhoqi ata për në perëndim, e më pas u larguan te hapësira e derës së Kindes, lagje e Kufes. Ai kaloi nëpër atë derë me jo më shumë se 10 njerëz, dhe para se ta dinte këtë, ai mbeti i vetëm në rrugët e Kufes. Të gjithë ata që i patën shkruar Huseinit me nje entuziazëm dhe merak që tju vijë dhe ti udhëheqë ata në rebelim kundra Jezidit, dhe nga 18 000 njerëz të cilët veçse i patën vendosur duart e tyre mbi të tijën vetëm pak ditë më parë, duke u zotuar solemnisht për besnikëri ndaj kauzës për të cilën e kishin pasë thirrë nipin e pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam, asnjeri nga ata nuk qe aty për tia lehtësuar Muslim Ibn Akilit apo për ta strehuar atë natën.



Përfundimisht, i tharë nga etja, ai trokitit në një derë. Banuesja, një grua e moshuar, e futi brenda kur mori vesh se ai ishte Muslim Ibn Akil. Ajo e fshehu atë në shtëpinë e saj, por i biri i saj, nga i cili mori premtimin se sdo ti tregonte ndokujt për praninë e tij, priti vetëm deri në mëngjes për ta njoftuar selinë e guvernatorit. Gjëja tjetër që Muslimi kuptoi ishte se shtëpia ishte rrethuar. Tre here ai arriti që ti dëbonte me shpatë sulmuesit jashtë shtëpisë, por kur ata nisën ti vëjnë zjarrin shtëpisë, ai qe detyruar që të ballafaqohet me ta jashtë. Ishte vetëm atëherë kur Abd er-Rahman Ibn Muhamed Ibn el-Esheth, një nga ata që u dërguan për ta arrestuar atë, i premtoi atij se do të jetë i sigurt, kur ai e uli shpatën e tij. Kjo ishte gabim, ngase ata ia morën shpatën dhe e hipën në gomar për ta çuar tek Ibn Zijad. Muslim e dinte se e kishte afër vdejken. Ai e luti Ibn el-Eshethin për ta dërguar dikë te Huseini me porosinë vijuese: Te ti më ka dërguar Ibn Akil. Ai të porositë: Kthehu me familjen tënde. Mos u mashtro nga Kufjanët. Ata janë përkrahësit e njëjtë të babait tënd prej të cilëve ai mezi priste të ndahej, me vdekje apo duke u vrarë. Kufjanët me kanë gënjyer mua dhe ty, dhe gënjeshtari ska kurrfarë ndjesie.



Më vonë, po atë ditë, ditën e Arafatit, më 9 Dhul-Hixheh, Muslim Ibn Akil u ngrit në stomin më të lartë të fortesës. Ndërsa po udhëhiqej për në këtë vend, ai shprehte tehlil, tesbih, tekbir dhe istigfar. Fjalët e tij pasqyrojnë zhgënjimin e thellë me njerëzit e Kufes: O Allah, ji Gjykatës mes nesh dhe njerëzve tanë. Ata na mashtruan dhe na braktisën. Nga lartësia e stomit koka e tij ra për tokë, duke u shikuar nga ata, ftesa dhe zotimet e të cilëve i patën dhënë aq shumë shpresë, por burracakëria dhe tradhtia e të cilëve e lanë atë të dëshpëruar. Dhe, Huseini ishte duke ardhur.



Ubejdullah Ibn Zijad kishte pasë hyrë në Meke me vetëm shtatëmbëdhjetë veta. Për secilin njeri që kishte ardhur me të kishte mbi një mijë veta që i patën bërë zotimin e besnikërisë Muslim Ibn Akilit. Megjithkëtë, asnjë fjalë e vetme nuk u tha në mbrotje të tij. Asnjë zë i vetëm nuk pati guxim të kundërshtonte ekzekutimin e tij. Dhe këta ishin të njëjtit njerëz që i thonin Huseinit, Eja, ne jemi me ty.



Me pranimin e letrës së Muslimit, Huseini nisi të përgatitet që të udhëtojë për në Kufe. Ai menjëherë nisi një kumtar, Kajs Ibn Mushir, që ti informojë Kufjanët për arritjen e shpejtë të tij. Ky kumtar u zu rob nga Ubejdullah Ibn Zijad, i cili e urdhëroi atë që të hipë mbi muret e fortesës dhe haptas të mallkojë Huseinin dhe babanë e tij. Në vend të kësaj, ai e lavdëroi Aliun dhe Huseinin, duke u thënë atyre se Huseini ishte duke ardhur dhe duke i nxitur ata për ta ndihmuar atë, siç kishin pasë premtuar. Ai i dha fund fjalimit të tij të shkurtër duke mallkuar Ibn Zijadin. Me urdhërin e Ibn Zijadit, ai u kap e u largua nga ledhet e dheut dhe u vra. Përkundër kësaj lutjeje të flaktë, banorët e Kufes nuk lëvizën.



Në Meke, një numër sahabësh të shquar dhe bij të sahabëve u përpoqën ta zhbindnin Huseinin nga shkuarja në Meke, dhe e përkujtuan atë për paqëndrueshmërinë e Kufjanëve me babanë dhe vëllanë e tij. Abdullah Ibn Abas, Abdullah Ibn Umer, Xhabir Ibn Abdullah, Ebu Seid el-Hudri, vëllai i tij, Muhamedi, dhe dhëndërri e kushëriri i tij, Abdullah Ibn Xhafer, të gjithë këta u munduan ta bindnin që mos të shkonte në Irak. Mirëpo, ai kishte vendosur. Ai u nis nga Mekeja më 8 Dhul-Hixheh, duke mos e ditur përfundimin e tmerrshëm të Muslim Ibn Akilit.



Pas një udhëtimi të rëndë pothujase një mujor, grupi i tij mbërriti në Irak. Ishte aty që ai për herë të parë dëgjoi për tradhtinë e Kufjanëve dhe vdekjen e Muslim Ibn Akilit. Më vonë ai po ashtu mori vesh për vdekjen e Kajs Ibn Mushir. Në ndërkohë, një numër i madh beduinësh iu kishin bashkangjitur grupit të tij, duke menduar se Kufeja tashmë ishte e tij. Huseini iu drejtua atyre duke thënë, Shiitët [përkrahësit] tanë na kanë braktisur. Andaj, kush të dojë le të shkojë. Pas pak, ai mbeti vetëm me ata që u nisën bashkë me të nga Mekeja. Me ta, ai vazhdoi drejt Kufes.



Kufeja, ndërkaq, ishte nën një mbikëqyrje të fortë nga Ibn Zijad. Kur lajmi për afrimin e Huseinit i mbërriti atij, ai nisi një kontigjent prej 4000 vetash, i cili po udhëtonte për ti luftuar Dajlamitët, për ta ndalur Huseinin. Ky kontigjent ishte nën komandën e Umer Ibn Sad. Ska dyshim që Kufjanët e panë këtë nisje të kësaj force nga Kufeja. Kjo do të ishte shansi i fundit për ta që ta zbatojnë zotimin e besnikërisë ndaj Huseinit, të cilin ata e patën bërë pranë Muslim Ibn Akilit. Ky ishte rasti i fundit për të nxituar në anën e nipit të pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam. Kjo ishte pas të gjitha ftesave dhe garancive për përkrahje që e inkujaruan atë ta lë sigurinë e Mekes për fushëbetejat e rrezikshme të Irakut. Por prapë, besnikëria, guximi dhe angazhimi su gjinden në banorët e Kufes. Vetëm një grusht njerëzish iu bashkangjitën Huseinit në Kerbela.



Kur dielli perëndoi më 10 Muharrem, atëherë ishte tepër vonë për Shiitët e pa besë të Kufes që të përmirësoheshin, ngase rëra e Kerbelasë u njollos me të kuq me gjakun e Huseinit dhe shtatëdhjetë pasuesve të tij.



Katër vite më vonë, Shiitët e Kufes u orvatën të përmirësoheshin nga braktisja që i bënë familjes së pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam. U shfaq një grup Kufjanësh që e quanin veten Teuabun [Pendestarët] të cilët ia bënë vetes detyrë hakmarrjen për vrasjen e Huseinit. Gjatë udhëtimit të tyre për në Siri në kërkim të Ibn Zijadit, ata kaluan nëpër Kerbela, vendin e varrit të Huseinit, ku ata bënë potere të madhe dhe e kaluan natën duke vajtuar tragjedinë që ata e lejuan të ndodhë katër vite më parë.



Disa shkrimtarë jane orvatur që ti shfajësojnë Shiitët nga krimi i braktisjes së Husenit. Disa i arsyetojnë ata me bllokadën që Ibn Zijad i bëri Kufes. S.H.M. Xhafri shkruan në librin tij, Zanafilla dhe Zhvillimet e Hershme të Islamit Shiit:



Duhet që prapë të theksohet se bllokada e rrugëve hyrëse të Kufes dhe rrethinës së saj, i bëri të paaftë shumicën e Shiitëve të Kufes të cilët fshiheshin, dhe po ashtu ata që banonin në qytetet tjera si Basra.2



Ky shpjegim i dezertimit të tyre nuk duket të jetë bindës kur njeriu të ketë parasysh numrin e madh të atyre [18 000] që kishin pasë bërë zotimin pranë Muslim Ibn Akilit. Ibn Zijad, siç pamë, hyri në Kufe me vetëm 17 njerëz. Madje edhe forca që ai e nisi për të ndalë grupin e Huseinit në Kerbela përbëhej nga vetëm 4000 njerëz.3 Për më shumë, ajo forcë sishte rekrutuar posaçërisht për Kerbelanë; ajo vetëm kalonte nëpër Kufe dhe udhëtonte për ti luftuar Dajlamitët. Sështë aspak e besueshme që të supozohet se Ibn Zijad ka qenë në gjendje ti frikësojë Kufjanët deri në nënshtrim me të tilla forca, të cilave ata ua kalonin në numër. Më saktë, ishte tradhtia dhe paqëndrueshmëria e tyre që çoi në braktisjen e Huseinit. Kjo mund të shihet qartë në mënyrën se si e braktisën Muslim Ibn Akilin.



Po ashtu ka një tendencë për të pohuar se ata që e braktisën Huseinin nuk kanë qenë Shiitë. Xhafri Shkruan:



Ata që e thirrën Huseinin në Kufe dhe ata 18 000 që i bënë homazh lajmëtarit të tij, Muslim Ibn Akilit, nuk ishin të gjithë Shiitë në kuptimin fetar të fjalës, por ishin përkrahës të shtëpisë së Aliut për motive politike  dallim i cili duhet të kihet parasysh me qëllim që të kuptohet historia e hershme e Shiitëve në Islam.4



Motivi i Xhafrit në lënien jashtë të dezertorëve të Huseinit nga radhët e përkrahësve fetarë [në kontrast me ata politikë] nga shtëpia e Aliut, është qartë i dukshëm. Ai është zënë ngusht nga fakti që ishin vetë Shiitët të cilët e braktisën Imamin e tyre dhe familjen e tij pasi e ftuan për ti udhëhequr ata në rebelim. Ajo që na bën të mos e pranojmë këtë dallim mes përkrahësve fetarë dhe politikë, është fakti që vetë Huseini, në më shumë se një rast, u është referuar Kufjanëve si Shiitët [përkrahësit] e tij. Po ashtu ka edhe referenca të shumta ndaj banorëve të Kufes si ndjekës [megjithëse ndjekës tekanjozë] të babait dhe vëllait të tij. Dhe, po të supozonim që shumë, apo shumica e tyre nuk ishin Shiitë në kuptimin fetar të fjalës, pyetja tjetër që na imponohet është: Ku ishin Shiitët e vërtetë kur Imami i tyre u kërkoi ndihmë atyre? A ishin ata vetëm një grusht njerëzish, të cilët u shfaqën nga Kufeja? Është e çuditshme që, ndërsa ka një ngurrim të madh nga ana e Shiitëve për të pranuar dezertimn e Kufes si të tyrin, ata janë fare krenarë dhe të etshëm që të identifikohen me lëvizjen e Teuebun [Pendestarëve]. Fjalimet e mbajtura në zanafillën e lëvizjes së Teuebun, dëshmojnë qartë se ata ishin njerëzit e njëjtë që ftuan Huseinin dhe e braktisën atë.5 Vetë emri i tyre është tregues i fajit të tyre në lidhje me këtë. Orvatja e Shiitëve për të shfajësuar vetveten nga krimi i braktisjes së Huseinit, në rastin më të mirë sështë veçse një gjë e përçmuar.



Kerbela sdo të ishte akti i fundit tradhtar nga Shiitët kundër familjes së pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam. Gjashtëdhjetë vite më vonë, nipi i Huseinit, domethënë Zejd Ibn Ali Ibn Husein, udhëhoqi një kryengritje kundër sunduesit Umejjed, Hisham Ibn Abd el-Malik. Ai mori zotimin e bësnikërisë nga mbi 40 000 burra, 15 000 nga të cilët ishin pikërisht nga Kufeja e njëjtë që e patën braktisur gjyshin e tij. Pak para se të niste beteja, ata vendosën nga teka e tyre që të pyesin për opinionin e tij lidhur me Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin, radiallahu anhum. Zejdi u përgjigj: Asnjëherë skam dëgjuar ndonjë nga familja ime që distancohej nga ata, dhe unë skam çtë them tjetër pos të mirës për ta. Të mërzitur nga përgjigja e tij, ata e braktisën atë masovikisht, duke konsideruar që imami i vërtetë do të mund të ishte vetëm nipi i tij, Xhafer es-Sidik. Nga 40 000 burra, Zejdi mbeti me vetëm disa qindra njerëz. Me rastin e largimit të dezertorëve, ai vërejti: Kam frikë se vepruan me mua njëjtë sikur me Huseinin. Zejdi dhe ushtria e tij e vogël luftuan trimërisht deri në vdekje. Kështu, të mërkurën me 1 Sefer, 122H, një anëtar tjetër nga Ehlul-Bejt ra viktimë e tradhtisë së Shiitëve të Kufes.6 Kësaj here smund të bëhet fjalë se a ishin Shiitë apo jo ata që e braktisën atë.



Fakti që mijëra Shiitë, të cilët e braktisën Zejd Ibn Aliun, e shihnin Xhafer es-Sidikun si Imamin e vërtetë të tyre, tregon se ata përgjithësisht ishin të njëjtë sikur Ithna Esheri, apo përndryshe Shiitët Imamij apo Xhaferij të sotshëm. Përse atëherë, nëse ka pasur aq shumë ndjekës fanatikë, Imam Xhaferi nuk u rebelua kundër Umejjidëve apo Abasidëve? Përgjigja në këtë pyetje gjendet në kallëzimin e dokumentuar nga Ebu Xhafer el-Kulejni në punimin e tij el-Kafi, i cili gëzon status të pakrahasueshëm midis koleksioneve të hadithit të Shiitëve:



Sudejr es-Sejreri thotë: Hyra tek Ebu Abdullah dhe i thashë atij: Pasha Allahun, skeni nevojë të përmbaheni nga përdorimi i armëve. Ai pyeti: Përse jo? U përgjigja: Nga që kini aq shumë partiakë, përkrahës [Shiitë] dhe ndihmës. Pasha Allahun, po të kishte Emir el-Muminin [Aliu] kaq shumë përkrahës, ndihmës, dhe partiakë sa ke ti, Tejmi [fisi i Ebu Bekrit] dhe Adij [fisi i Umerit] kurrë nuk do të kishin bërë plane kundër tij. Ai pyeti: E sa do të duhej të ishin, Sudejr? Unë thashë: Njëqind mijë. Ai pyeti: Njëqind mijë? U përgjigja: Po, edhe dyqind mijë. Ai pyeti prapë: Dyqind mijë? U përgjigja: Po, edhe gjysmën e botës. Ai heshti.



Pastaj ai tha: A do të na shoqërosh deri në Jenbu? Unë u përgjigja pozitivisht. Ai urdhëroi që të shalohen një mushkë dhe një gomar. Unë shpejt i hipa gomarit, por ai tha: Sudejr, a do të më lësh mua ta ngas gomarin? Unë thashë: Mushka është më e hijshme dhe më e shkëlqyer. Por ai tha: Gomari është më i rehatshëm për mua. Kështu që unë zbrita. Ai i hipi gomarit, ndërsa unë e mora mushkën dhe u nisëm. Kur erdhi koha për namaz, ai tha: Zbrit, Sudejr. Do të falemi. Më pas ai vërejti: Toka këtu qenka e mbuluar me myshk. Sështë e lejueshme që të falet namaz këtu. Kështu vazhduam gjersa mbërritëm te një vend ku toka ishte e kuqe. Ai shikoi në djaloshin që po kulloste delet, dhe tha: Sudejr, pasha Allahun, po të kisha aq Shiitë sa ka dele këtu, s'do të pajtohesha që të mos përdor armët. Ne pastaj zbritëm nga kafsha dhe falëm namazin. Kur e mbaruam, unë u ktheva prapa për ti njehsuar delet. Aty ishin shtatëmbëdhjetë sish.7



Nga ky kallëzim mund të shihet se tragjedia e Kerbelasë e mësoi Xhafer es-Sidikun diçka lidhur me ata që pohonin të jenë ndjekës të tij, me të cilën Shiitët e sotshëm ende nuk pranojnë të pajtohen: që në provat dhe fatkeqësitë e familjes së pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selam, roli i Shiitëve ishte po aq i madh, në mos më i madh, sesa ai i armiqëve truporë të tyre. Kerbela i pat mësuar për paqëndrueshmërinë dhe tradhtinë e atyre që pohonin të jenë Shiitët [përkrahësit] e tyre. Mu për këta është transmetuar nga imam Xhaferi të ketë thënë:



Askush nuk na urren më shumë sesa ata që pohojnë se na duan.8



Imam Xhaferi po ashtu transmetohet të ketë thënë:



Asnjë ajet nuk e ka shpallur Allahu në lidhje me hipokritët, veçse mund të gjinden në ata që pohojnë Shiizëm.9



Para Huseinit, vëllai i tij, Hasani, pat rënë viktimë e tradhtisë së Kufjanëve. Në Librin e tij el-Ihtixhexh, autori i shquar Shiit, Ebu Mensur et-Tebersi ka ruajtur thënien vijuese të Hasanit:



Pasha Allahun, mendoj që Muauije do të ishte më i mirë për mua sesa këta njerëz që pohojnë se janë Shiitët [përkrahësit] e mi.10



Kur Hasani përfundimisht u pezmatua me paqëndrueshmërinë e të ashtuquajturve Shiitë [përkrahës] të tij, ai vendosi të bëjë paqe me Muauijen. Kur dikush e kundërshtoi atë se po poshtëronte Shiitët me anë të kësaj marrëveshjeje me Muauijen, ai u përgjigj duke thënë:



Pasha Allahun, unë nuk ia dorëzova pushtetin atij për arsye tjetër veçse për faktin se smunda të gjej përkrahës. Po të gjeja përkrahës, do ta luftoja atë ditë e natë gjersa të kishte vendosur Allahu mes nesh. Por i njoh banorët e Kufes. Kam përvojë me ta. Të këqinjtë nga ata smë duhen gjë. Ata skanë besnikëri e as ndershmëri në fjalë apo vepër. Ata janë të përçarë. Ata pohojnë se zemrat e tyre janë me ne, por shpatat e tyre janë drejtuar kundër nesh.10



Imam Musa el-Kazim, i biri i imam Xhaferit, dhe i shtati nga imamët e supozuar të Shiitëve, i përshkruan ata me fjalët në vijim:



Po të duhej që vërtet të veçoja Shiitët e mi, sdo ti gjeja ata veçse si pretendues. Po të duhej ti provoja ata, do ti gjeja vetëm si femohues. Po ti shqyrtoja me kujdes, do të mbetesha me vetëm një në një mijë. Po ti shoshisja tërësisht, do të mbetesha me vetëm një grusht njerëzish besnikë. Tërë kohën ata kanë qenë ulur në shilte duke thënë: Ne jemi Shiitët [përkrahësit] e Aliut.



Nëse Ashura përkujtohet këtyre ditëve si një ditë e përpjekjes dhe sakrifikimit, le të përkujtohet edhe si një ditë e tradhtisë dhe braktisjes. Kur emrat e Jezid Ibn Muauijes, Ubejdullah Zijadit, Umer Ibn Sadit dhe Shamir Ibn Dhil Jeushenit përmenden dhe mallkohen, atëherë le të mos e harrojmë edhe tradhtinë e Shiitëve të Kufes. Faqja e humbur është pranimi i fajësisë së vetë atyre, së bashku me atë të Ibn Zijadit, Jezidit dhe të tjerëve, në derdhjen e gjakut të shenjtë të Husein Ibn Ali, radiallahu anhuma.




Referenca:



Materiali historik kryesisht është marrë nga el-Bidaje uen-Nihaje të Ibn Kethir. Burimi Shiit, Mektel el-Husein nga Abd er-Rezak el-Musaui el-Mukerrem [botimi i pestë, botuar nga Mektebe Besirati, Kum, 1382] po ashtu është konsultuar.



2. Shiko S.H.M. Xhafri, Origjina e Zhvillimit të Hershëm të Islamit Shiit, f.198 [Ensaryan Publications, Kum]



3. Shifra prej 80 000 vetash, e dhënë në disa burime Shiite, qartë është imagjinare. Veças nga kundërshtimi i burimeve historike të besueshme, origjina e kësaj në ekzagjerimin emocional të Shiitëve është i vetëkuptueshëm.



4. Xhafri, f.195



5. Ibid, f.223



6. Muhamed Ebu Zehre, Tarik el-Medhahib el-Islamije, f.613 [Dar el-Fikr el-Arabi, Kairo]



7. Abdullah el-Mamekani, Mikbes el-Hidaje, vëll.2, f.414 [Mu Eseset Ehl el-Bejt li-Ihja et-Turath, Beirut 1991] duke cituar nga Rixhel el-Keshshi.



8. Ibid. vëll.2, f.407



9. Ebu Mensur et-Tebersi, el-Ihtixhexh, vëll.2, f.290-291 [Mu Esseset el-Alemi, Beirut, 1989]



10. el-Kulejni, Reudet el-Kafi, vëll.8, f.288

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

[Një vështrim mbi ngjashmëritë në akijden e Shiave Rafidij me Çifutët dhe të Krishterët]1
Nga Xhemal Ibn Furajhan el-Harithi






Falënderimi i takon vetëm Allahut dhe selami dhe salati qofshin mbi atë, pas të cilit nuk ka profet tjetër. E më pas:




Këto janë shkurtimisht disa çështje që kanë të bëjnë me akijden e Rafidave2 dhe ngjashmërisë së tyre me Çifutët dhe me të Krishterët, bashkë me thëniet e njerëzve të dijes, të cilët janë të mirinformuar rreth gjendjes së tyre.




Të gënjyerit është pjesë e fesë së Shiave Rafidij:




Tranmetohet nga Asim Ibn Bahdele, i cili ka thënë:"I thashë Hasenit, të birit të Aliut: Shiat pretendojnë se Aliu do të kthehet. Ai tha: Kanë gënjyer këta gënjeshtarë. Sikur ta kishim ditur këtë gjë, gratë e tij nuk do të ishin martuar dhe ne nuk do ta kishim ndarë trashëgiminë e tij."3




Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije (v.728H), Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë:"Vërtet, njerëzit që kanë dije rreth teksteve, transmetimeve dhe zinxhirit të transmetimit kanë rënë në një mendje se Rafidat janë gënjeshtarët më të djallëzuar nga të gjitha grupet e tjera. Gënjeshtra është një gjë e vjetër mes tyre. Për këtë arsye, Imamët e Islamit e kanë kuptuar ndryshimin e tyre, nëpërmjet të gënjyerit e vazhdueshëm."




Ebu Hatim er-Razij (v.277H) ka thënë: E dëgjova Junus Ibn Abdul-Ala duke thënë: Ashhab Ibn Abdul-Azijz ka thënë: Malik (v.179H) u pyet për Rafidat dhe ai tha: Mos u flisni dhe mos transmetoni prej tyre, sepse ata gënjejnë. Dhe Ebu Hatim tha: Hermelah na transmetoi duke thënë: E dëgjova Shafiun (v.204H) duke thënë: Nuk kam parë ndonjë duke dëshmuar që të jetë i më i keq sesa Rafidat.

Dhe Mumel Ibn Ihab ka thënë: Dëgjova Jezid Ibn Harun (v.206H) duke thënë: Transmetimet e çdo personi të bidatit mund të shkruhen, për sa kohë që ai nuk thërret për në të (për në bidat), përveç Rafidave, sepse ata janë gënjeshtarë."4





Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë gjithashtu: Kurse Rafidat, bidati i tyre doli nga devijimi dhe kufri, dhe mbështetja mbi gënjeshtrën është shumë e përhapur mes tyre. Dhe ata e pohojnë vetë këtë gjë kur thonë: Feja jonë është takije. Dhe ajo është kur njëri prej tyre thotë diçka me gjuhën e tij, e cila është në kundërshtim me atë që gjendet në zemrën e tij. Kjo është gënjeshtër dhe hipokrizi. Dhe ata pretendojnë bashkë me këtë se ata janë besimtarët, duke i përjashtuar nga Feja të tjerët që nuk janë si ata. Dhe ata i përshkruajnë Sahabët me kufr dhe me hipokrizi. Për shkak të kësaj, ata janë ashtu siç është thënë: Ajo më akuzoi me sëmundjen që e kishte vet dhe ia mbathi.


Prandaj, asgjë nuk është më afër hipokrizisë dhe kufrit nga ana e jashtme e sjelljes në Islam sesa ata. Dhe nuk ka ndonjë grup tjetër, brenda të cilit të gjenden kaq shumë qafira dhe munafikë sesa mund të gjenden midis tyre. Dhe kjo duke patur parasysh ekstremistët nga mesi i Nusejrive dhe qafirët nga Ismailitë dhe të ngjashmit si puna e tyre".5




Dhe Ibn Tejmija ka thënë gjithashtu: Nuk është parë ndonjëherë ndonjë grup nga grupet e bidatit dhe dalaletit që të jetë kaq i poshtër siç janë Rafidat, në lidhje me gënjimin ndaj të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe ngarkimit atij diçka të cilën ai nuk e ka thënë. Ata janë jashtëzakonisht të poshtër në të gënjyer. Dhe nëse ka mes tyre nga ata që nuk e dinë se ajo është gënjeshtër, atëherë ai (që nuk e di) vuan nga injoranca e tejskajshme, sikurse është thënë:




Nëse nuk e dije, atëherë është fatkeqësi,
E nëse e dije, atëherë fatkeqësia është më e madhe."6


Imam Shafiij ka thënë: Nuk kam parë mes pasuesve të epsheve njerëz më të këqij për shpifje sesa Rafidat."7




Dhe Shejkhul-Islam Ibn tejmije ka thënë: Kurse sa për pretendimet e takijes dhe detyrimit, këto janë shenjat dalluese të medhhebit sipas tyre, domethënë, sipas Rafidave."8




Përshkrimi që i ka bërë Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem) këtij grupi:




Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi, radij-Allahu anhuma, i cili ka thënë: Isha me Profetin, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe Aliu ishte me të. Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: O Ali! Do të jetë në Umetin tim një popull që do ti kalojë kufijtë në dashurinë për familjen time. Ata do të kenë një emër ofendues, ata do të quhen Rafida. Luftoji, sepse ata janë mushrikë."9





Ahmed Ibn Junus ka thënë: Vërtet, ne nuk e konsumojmë atë që është therur nga një Rafidij, sepse për mua ai është qafir."10




Përse u quajtën Rafida:




Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë: Ata u quajtën Rafida (refuzuesit) dhe u bënë Rafida (refuzues), kur dolën kundër Zejd Ibn Ali Ibn Husen në Kufa, gjatë kalifatit të Hishamit. Shiat e pyetën atë për Ebu Bekrin dhe për Umerin, kurse ai i respektoi ata, por një grup mes tyre e refuzuan këtë. Kështu që ai tha: Ju më refuzuat, ju më refuzuat! Kështu, ata u quajtën Rafida."11




Sqarim në lidhje me ligësinë e Rafidave dhe armiqësia e tyre kundër Njerëzve më të mirë të Allahut dhe mbështetja që i japin ata mosbesimtarëve nga Çifutët dhe të Krishterët:




Ka thënë Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, Allahu e mëshiroftë, në librin e tij të begatshëm Minhaxhus-Sunne fij Nakd Kelamish-Shiah uel-Kaderije: Ka ardhur në Sahihun e Muslimit nga Aisha, radij-Allahu anha, se, kur Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, çohej për tu falur natën, thoshte: O Allah! Zoti i Xhibrilit, Mikailit dhe Israfilit, Krijuesi i qiejve dhe tokës, i Gjithëdijshmi i Gajbit (të Fshehtës) dhe të dukshmes! Ti gjykon mes robërve të Tu për atë të që kanë mosmarrëveshje mes veti. Udhëzomë, me lejen Tënde, tek ajo që është e vërteta, për të cilën ata kanë mosmarrëveshje. Vërtet, Ti udhëzon atë që do në Rrugën e Drejtë."12 Kështu, pra, kushdo që devijon nga Rruga e Drejtë, do të bëhet pasues i mendimit të tij dhe asaj që ia do nefsi atij.




Ata janë të mbytur nga injoranca dhe nga gjynahet, e të mos përmendim këtu Rafidat, sepse ata janë poseduesit më të mëdhenj të epsheve, injorancës dhe gjynaheve. Ata i armiqësojnë miqtë më të mirë të Allahut të Lartësuar pas Profetëve, ata nga mesi i të parëve të hershëm, si Muhaxhirët dhe Ensarët dhe të gjithë ata që i pasuan këta në mirësi, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta dhe qofshin ata të kënaqur me Allahun. Dhe ata formojnë aleanca me kufarët dhe me munafikët nga mesi i Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve, dhe me mushrikët dhe grupet e ateistëve, si puna e Nusejrive dhe Ismailive, e me të tjerë prej grupeve të humbura.




Ke për ta kuptuar se sa herë që dy  kundërshtarë nga Besimtarët dhe mosbesimtarët kanë konflikt në lidhje me Zotin e tyre, dhe njerëzit janë në mospajtim në lidhje me atë që kanë ardhur Profetët, saqë ka mes tyre që besojnë dhe ka mes tyre që mohojnë, pavarësisht nëse mospajtimi është në lidhje me thëniet apo veprat, siç janë betejat që ndodhën mes Muslimanëve dhe Ehli-Kitabëve dhe mushrikëve, atëherë do ti gjesh ata (Rafidat) ose shumicën prej tyre duke i ndihmuar mushrikët dhe Ehli-Kitabët kundër Muslimanëve, Njerëzit e Kuranit.




Po ashtu, njerëzit e kanë përjetuar këtë gjë prej tyre në më tepër se një rast, siç ishte rasti kur ata i ndihmuan Turqit dhe njerëzit e tjerë kundër njerëzve të Islamit në Khurasan, në Irak, në gadishullin Arabik, në Sham e në vende të tjera. Dhe ata i ndihmuan të Krishterët kundër Muslimanëve në Sham, në Egjipt dhe në vend të tjera, ku mes tyre pati përleshje. Dy nga incidentet më të mëdha ishin ato që ndodhën katërqind dhe shtatëqind vjet pas ardhjes së Islamit, kur Turqit kufarë mbërritën në tokat Islame dhe vranë një numër Muslimanësh, që vetëm Zoti i njerëzimit e di se sa ishte numri i tyre. Ata (Rafidat) ishin njerëzit me armiqësinë më të madhe kundër Muslimanëve dhe në përkrahjen e kufarëve. Po ashtu, ndihma e tyre për Çifutët është një çështje e mirënjohur, aq sa njerëzit kanë filluar ti konsiderojnë ata si gomarët e Çifutëve."13




Si i ngjajnë Rafidat Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve:




Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije vazhdon më tej: Për këtë arsye, mes tyre (Rafidave) dhe Çifutëve ka ngjashmëri në ligësi, në ndjekjen e epsheve dhe në sjelljet e tjera të Çifutëve. Dhe mes tyre (Rafidave) dhe të Krishterëve ka ngjashmëri në ekstremizëm, në injorancë dhe në sjelljet e tjera e të Krishterëve. Ata u ngjajnë Çifutëve nga njëra anë dhe u ngjajnë të Krishterëve nga një anë tjetër, dhe njerëzit nuk kanë rreshtur së përshkruari ata (Rafidat) me të tilla cilësi.




Dhe më i dituri rreth tyre nga njerëzit është esh-Shabij (v.103H) dhe Dijetarët e Kufas. Vërtet, transmetohet nga esh-Shabij se ai ka thënë: Nuk kam parë njerëz më idiotë sesa Shiat. Nëse do të ishin shpezë, do të ishin huta14; nëse do të ishin bagëti, ata do ishin qenë e gomarë. Pasha Allahu, sikur tu kisha kërkuar që ta mbushnin këtë shtëpi me ar, me qëllim që të shpifja për Aliun, ata do ta kishin bërë këtë. Pasha Allahun, unë kurrë nuk do të shpif për të.




Dhe Ebu Hafs Ibn Shahin transmetoi në një libër të vyer për Sunetin nga Malik Ibn Magul, i cili tha: esh-Shabij më tha: Po ju paralajmëroj kundër të devijuarve, dhe më të këqijtë prej tyre janë Rafidat. Ata nuk hyjnë në Islam nga shpresa apo nga frika, porse ata hyjnë nga urrejtja dhe nga gjynahet kundër njerëzve të Islamit. Vërtet, Aliu, radij-Allahu anhu, i dogji ata në zjarr dhe i dëboi në toka të ndryshme. Prej tyre ishte Abdullah Ibn Seba, një Çifut prej Çifutëve, i cili u dëbua në një vendkalim me hark dhe Abdullah Ibn Jessar, që u dëbua për në Detin Kaspik.




Ajo që dëshmon për këtë është se sprova e Rafidave është njësoj si sprova e Çifutëve. Çifutët thonë se prijësi nuk mund të jetë askush, përveçse nga familja e Davudit alejhis-selam, dhe Rafidat thonë se Imamati nuk është i saktë, përveç nëse ai është nga pasardhësit e Aliut, radij-Allahu anhu. Dhe Çifutët thonë se nuk ka Xhihad në rrugë të Allahut, derisa të vijë Dexh-xhalli dhe një shpatë të zbresë nga qiejt, dhe Rafidat thonë se nuk ka Xhihad në rrugë të Allahut, derisa të vijë Mehdiu dhe një thirrës të thërrasë nga qiejt. Dhe Çifutët e vonojnë Namazin, derisa të duken yjet. Po ashtu, Rafidat e vonojnë Akshamin, derisa të duken yjet. Dhe ka ardhur në hadith nga Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, se ai ka thënë: Umeti im nuk do të pushojë së qeni në fitre (natyrshmëri), për aq kohë që ata nuk do ta vonojnë Akshamin, derisa të duken yjet."15




Çifutët largohen pak nga Kibla dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët lëvizin para-mbrapa në Namaz dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët i zgjasin rrobat e tyre në Namaz dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët thonë se gratë nuk kanë idet16 dhe po kështu thonë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët e shtrembërojnë Teuratin dhe po njësoj Rafidat e shtrembërojnë Kuranin. Çifutët thonë se Allahu na ka obliguar pesëdhjetë Namaze dhe po kështu thonë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët nuk janë të sinqertë, kur i përshëndetin Besimtarët, dhe ata thonë es-samu alejkum, dhe sam është vdekja (domethënë ata thonë vdekja qoftë mbi ty). Rafidat thonë të njëjtën gjë. Çifutët nuk e hanë peshkun mace njësoj edhe Rafidat nuk e hanë këtë peshk. Çifutët nuk e pranojnë dhënien mesh mbi khufe (çorape prej lëkure) dhe as Rafidat nuk e pranojnë këtë. Çifutët e shpallin të lejuar pasurinë e të gjithë njerëzve dhe kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Vërtet, Allahu na ka njoftuar për ta në Kur'an kur thotë:


Ata thonë: Nuk është turp e gabim për ne tu marrim pasurinë analfabetëve. Por ata flasin gënjeshtër ndaj Allahut duke qenë se e dinë. [Ali-Imran, 3:75]


Dhe Rafidat bëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Çifutët ulen në Namaz me majat e kokave të tyre dhe kështu veprojnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët nuk ulen, derisa ti lëkundin kokat e tyre para e mbrapa shumë herë, duke i ngjasuar rukusë, dhe po kështu veprojnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët e urrejnë Xhibrilin alejhis-selam dhe thonë Ai është armiku ynë mes Melaikeve. Po ashtu, Rafidat thonë se Xhibrili tradhtoi, duke ia dhënë shpalljen Muhamedit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem.




Rafidat pajtohen me të Krishterët në një karakteristikë, e cila është e veçantë tek të Krishterët: gratë e tyre nuk kanë kontratë martese, ata martohen me to përkohësisht, vetëm për kënaqësi, dhe kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat; ata martohen me mutah (martesë e përkohshme) dhe e shpallin atë të lejuar.




Çifutët dhe të Krishterët janë më të mirë se Rafidat nga njëri aspekt: Kur pyeten Çifutët: Kush janë njerëzit më të mirë në fenë tuaj? Ata përgjigjen: Shokët e Musait (alejhis-selam). Dhe kur pyeten të Krishterët: Kush janë njerëzit më të mirë në fenë tuaj? Ata thonë: Dishepujt e Isait (alejhis-selam). Dhe kur pyeten Rafidat: Kush janë njerëzit më të këqij në fenë tuaj? Ata thonë: Shokët e Muhamedit (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem).




Ata u urdhëruan që të kërkojnë falje për ta ndërsa ata i mallkuan. Kështu që shpata do të mbetet e ngritur kundër tyre, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Asnjë flamur nuk ngrihet për ta, nuk do të qëndrohet në vend për ta, nuk do të bashkohet fjala për ta dhe thirrjes së tyre nuk i duhet përgjigjur. Thirrja e tyre është e pajustifikueshme, fjala e tyre është në mospajtim të ndërsjellët dhe tubimet e tyre janë të ndara. Sa herë që ata ndezin zjarrin për luftë, ai shuhet nga Allahu.




Ebu Asim Khashish Ibn Asram transmetoi në librin e tij, dhe Ebu Amr et-Talamanki transmetoi nëpërmjet rrugës së tij në librin e tij që flet për usulet (parimet bazë) se Ebu Asim ka thënë: Ahmed Ibn Muhamed dhe Abdul-Uarithu Ibn Ibrahim na njaftoi: Sindi Ibn Sulejman el-Farisi na njoftoi: Abdullah Ibn Xhafer er-Rakij na njoftoi: nga Abdu-Rrahman Ibn Malik Ibn Magul, nga babai i tij i cili ka thënë: I thashë Amir esh-Shabij: Përse i ke refuzuar këta njerëz, pasi ti ke qenë më parë prijës mes tyre? Ai tha: Pashë se ata i ndryshojnë kushtet për të zëvendësuar një mangësi."17




Shirku sipas Rafidave i ngjan Shirkut të Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve:




Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë: Dhe Islami ngrihet mbi dy parime bazë: [1] se ne nuk adhurojmë askënd tjetër përveç Allahut; [2] dhe ne e adhurojmë Atë me çdo gjë që ka ligjëruar Ai, ne nuk e adhurojmë Atë me bidate.




Të Krishterët i braktisën këto dy parime bazë dhe kështu bënë edhe bidatçinjtë nga ky Umet, siç janë Rafidat e të tjerë përveç tyre. Gjithashtu, të Krishterët pretendojnë se dishepujt që e pasuan Mesian janë më të mirë se Ibrahimi dhe Musa (alejhimes-selam) dhe të tjerët, përveç dy prej nga Profetët dhe Pejgamberët, dhe ata pretendojnë se dishepujt janë të dërguarit, të cilët Allahu i lejoi që të flasin, sepse ata thonë se Mesia është Allahu dhe ata thonë, gjithashtu, se Mesia është biri i Allahut.


Rafidat i bëjnë dymbëdhjetë imamët më të mirë sesa selefët nga mesi i Muhaxhirëve dhe Ensarëve. Dhe shumica e Rafidave thonë se ata (dymbëdhjetë imamët) janë më të mirë sesa Profetët, sepse ata besojnë se dymbëdhjetë imamët janë të hyjnizuar (ilahijat). Po ashtu, të krishterët besojnë të njëjtën gjë për Mesian.




Të Krishterët thonë se Feja duhet të sanksionohet/ të miratohet nga priftërinjtë dhe nga murgjit. Kështu që çdo gjë që do të konsiderohet e lejuar prej tyre, është e lejuar, dhe çdo gjë që ata do ta konsiderojnë të ndaluar, është e ndaluar, dhe feja është çdo gjë që do të ligjërojnë ata. Dhe Rafidat pretendojnë se Feja duhet të sanksionohet nga imamët. Kështu që çdo gjë që ata do ta konsiderojnë të lejuar, është e lejuar, dhe Feja është çdo gjë që do të ligjërojnë ata.




Kurse sa për ata që hyjnë në mendimet më ekstreme të Shiave, siç janë Ismailitë, ata që thonë se udhëheqësi dhe imamët janë hyjnorë, dhe ata thonë se Muhamed Ibn Ismail e shfuqizoi Sheriatin e Muhamed Ibn Abdullahut (i Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem), dhe të tjera deklarata ekstreme mes Rafidave, atëherë këta janë më të këqijtë sesa shumica e kufarëve nga Çifutët, nga të Krishterët dhe nga mushrikët. Dhe ata i atribuohen Shiave dhe kapen pas medhhebit të tyre.18




Ekstremizmi i Shiave për Familjen e Profetit:




Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë: "Rafidat pretendojnë se janë dymbëdhjetë të pagabueshëm nga gjithfarë gabimi dhe gjynahu. Dhe ata e konsiderojnë këtë si pjesë themelore (usul) të Fesë. Dhe dijetarët ekstremistë mes tyre thonë se ueliu (miku i Allahut) është i ruajtur dhe Profeti është i pagabueshëm. Madje, edhe nëse shumë prej tyre nuk e thonë këtë me gjuhët e tyre, gjendja e tyre është si puna e atij që beson se dijetari dhe ueliu janë të përsosur, pa të meta. Vërtet, ata kanë kaluar në të tilla ekstreme për sa i përket dy grupeve (dijetarëve dhe eulijave  miqtë e Allahut), saqë disa prej tyre i kane dhënë statusin apo pozitën e Profetit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe madje më të mirë se ai. Dhe sikur të ishte çështja që ata të shkonin më tej, ata do tu kishin dhënë njëfarë hyjnizimi (ilahijat).




Dhe e gjithë kjo është nga devijimi i xhahilijetit (kohët e injorancës para-Islamike), i cili i ngjan devijimit të të Krishterëve, sepse të Krishterët i kalojnë kufijtë sa i përket Mesias, priftërinjve dhe murgjve. Allahu i ka qortuar ashpër për këtë gjë në Kur'an dhe e bëri këtë një mësim për ne, që të mos ecim në rrugën e tyre. Për këtë arsye, prijësi i bijve të Ademit (alejhis-selam) ka thënë: Mos më lavdëroni mua ashtu sikurse të Krishterët e lavdërojnë Isain, të birin e Merjemes (alejhis-selam). Unë jam veç një rob, kështu që thoni: robi i Allahut dhe i Dërguari i Tij."19 Fundi i fjalëve të Ibn Tejmijes.20


Kjo është një përmbledhje e shkurtër nga libri i cili do të dalë së shpejti, inshaAllah, që do të arrijë përafërsisht pesëdhjetë faqe.




Dhe salati dhe selami i Allahut qoftë mbi Profetin tonë Muhamed, mbi Familjen dhe mbi Shokët e tij.





Shkroi: Xhemal Ibn Furajhan el-Harithi
21/11/1425H
Burimi: SunnahPublishing.net
Përktheu: Alban Malaj



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.Përkthyer nga broshura Akijdetur-Rafida e Xhemal Ibn Furajhan el-Harithit.

2.Rafida: Rafidat (Refuzuesit) janë një sekt ekstremistësh nga radhët e Shiave, të cilët refuzuan Zejd Ibn Ali Ibnul-Husejn, për shkak të mospranimit nga ana e tij që të poshtëronte Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin, radij-Allahu anhuma. Ata u prishën shumë shpejt në akijde, në moral dhe në Fe, deri në ditët e sotshme ku përfaqësues të besimit të tyre janë Shiat Ithna Ashrije të Iranit. Prej besimeve të kota që kanë ata janë: shpallja e të gjithë Sahabëve qafirë, përveç tre apo pesë prej tyre; besimi se imamët e tyre kanë dije mbi Gajbin (të shkuarën, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen), e konsiderojnë imamatin si një nga shtyllat themelore të imanit dhe pretendojnë, gjithashtu, se Kurani nuk është i plotë. Shiko: Mekalatul-Islamijin (1/65), el-Fark bejnel-Firak (n. 21) të Abdul-Kadir el-Bagdadit dhe Telbis-Iblis (fq. 94-100) të Ibnul-Xheuzit.

3.Xhejjid: Transmetuar nga el-Hejthemi në Mexhmeuz-Zeuaid (2/10).

4.Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/59-62) të Ibn Tejmijes.


5.Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/69) të Ibn Tejmijes.

6.Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (8/304) të Ibn Tejmijes.

7 Shiko Sherh Usulul-Itikad (8/1457) të Lalikait.


8 Shiko Darut-Tarudil-Akl uen-Nakl (7/28) të Ibn Tejmijes.

9 Hasen: transmetuar nga el-Hejthemi në Mexhmeuz-Zeuaid (10/22). Shiko Dhilalul-Xhenne fij Takhrijxhis-Sunne (2/462) të Imam Albanit.


10 Shiko Sherh Usulul-Itikad (8/1459) të Lalikait.

11 Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (2/96) dhe Dakaikut-Tefsir (2/64) të Ibn Tejmijes.

12 Transmetuar nga Muslimi (n. 1289).

13 Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/34) të Ibn Tejmijes.

14 Sh.p: huta janë disa shpendë të mëdhenj, grabitqarë, që nuk kanë pupla në qafë dhe ushqehen me kërma dhe me kufomat e kafshëve të ngordhura.

15 Sahijh: Transmetuar nga Ahmedi (n.15159) dhe Ibn Maxheh (n.681), dhe është saktësuar nga Imam Albani në Sahihul-Xhami (n.7285).

16 Sh.p (Maz Kureshi): Ideti është periudha e pritjes, gjatë së cilës gruaja nuk mund të martohet prapë, pasi i ka vdekur burri apo është divorcuar.

17 Shiko Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/15-34) të Ibn Tejmijes.

18 Shiko Dakaikut-Tefsir (2/151-152) dhe Minhaxhus-Sunne (1/481-482) të Ibn Tejmijes.

19 Transmetuar nga el-Bukhari (n.3189), Ahmedi (n.159) dhe Darimi (n.2665).

20 Shiko Dakaikut-Tefsir (2/223) dhe Mexhmuul-Fetaua (11/67) të Ibn Tejmijes.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

klikoni poshte:


http://video.google.it/videosearch?q...it&emb=0&aq=f#

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Prezantim i Përgjithshëm rreth Normave Themelore të Ideologjisë Kutbijine
Burimi: SalafiPublications.Com
Përktheu: Alban Malaj








PËRMBAJTJA:


HYRJE NË KËTË STUDIM
TERMA DHE PËRKUFIZIME
PARIME TË RËNDËSISHME
MËSIMI I PARË:  [A ËSHTË KUTUBIZMI NJË PJELLË E IMAGJINATËS]
MËSIMI I DYTË:  [TË GJITHA SHOQËRITË MUSLIMANE KANË DALË NGA ISLAMI DHE JANË RIKTHYER NË XHAHILIJET]
MËSIMI I TRETË:  [KUSHTRIMI I KUTUBIZMIT  EL-HAKIMIJE]
MËSIMI I KATËRT:  [LËSHIMI I NJË XHIHADI SHKATËRRIMTAR KUNDRA SHOQËRIVE MUSLIMANE]
SHËNIME PËRMBYLLËSE
TEST PËRFUNDIMTAR





Imam el-Lalikai (v.418 H) rahimehullah, ka thënë:


Ajo çfarë është më e obligueshme për një Musliman: Dija mbi aspektet e besimit të Fesë dhe çfarë Allahu ka bërë obligim për robërit e Tij, përfshi kuptimin e Teuhijdit të Tij dhe Cilësive të Tij, të besosh në të Dërguarin e Tij me argumente dhe bindje, të arrish tek e gjitha kjo dhe të kërkosh dëshmi për to me argumente të qarta. Dhe nga thëniet më të fuqishme dhe argumentet dhe kuptimet më të qarta është:


[1] Libri i Allahut, e Vërteta e Qartë
[2] Pastaj Thënia e të Dërguarit të Allahut (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem)
[3] Dhe e Shokëve të tij, të zgjedhurit, të devotshmit
[4] Pastaj ajo mbi të cilën u pajtuan njëzëri Selefus-Salih
[5] Pastaj kapja pas këtyre dhe të qëndrosh fort mbi to, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit
[6] Pastaj të largohesh nga bidatet dhe nga dëgjimi i tyre  nga ato gjëra që i kanë shpikur njerëzit e devijuar e të humbur


Sherh Usulul-Itikad (1/9)









Prezantimi i këtij Studimi


Të gjitha falënderimet janë për Allahun dhe salati dhe selami qofshin mbi të Dërguarin e Tij, mbi familjen e tij dhe mbi këdo që ndjek udhëzimin e tij.


E më pas:


Ky material është nga seritë e para studimore, që ndihmojnë në pasjen e një ideje të qartë për disa nga lëvizjet bashkëkohore të Bidatit. Studim i Nivelit Fillestar mbi Kutubizmin vështron mendimin dhe ideologjinë e Sejid Kutbit dhe propagandimin e tij nga disa thirrës reformistë të ditëve të sotshme. Dhe në përfundim të këtij studimi është një test i aftësive, që garanton se studentët e kanë përvetësuar plotësisht lëndën.


Përpara se të fillojmë, këshillohet që të gjithë studentët të familjarizohen me termat dhe përkufizimet që vijojnë, për tu siguruar se ata janë përgatitur plotësisht për ta përvetësuar tekstin dhe lëndën që gjendet në përmbajtjen e këtij studimi.


14 Shtator, 2000

SalafiPublications.com





Terma dhe Përkufizime





[1] Kutubizmi: Mendimi dhe ideologjia e Sejid Kutbit, që gjendet në librat e tij më popullorë, siç janë Maalim fijt-Tarijk (Shenja në Rrugë), Tefsiri i tij i Kuranit 'Fi Dhilali Kuran (Nën Hijen e Kuranit), el-Adaletul-Ixhtimaije (Drejtësia Sociale) e të tjerë.


[2] Kutubijët, Kutubijun: Sekti i njohur si Kutubistët.


[3] Kutubi, Kutubist: Personi që i atribuohet mendimit dhe ideologjisë së Kutubizmit. Ekzistojnë ekstreme të ndryshme, sipas gradës dhe shtrirjes që një Kutubi e cilëson veten me mendimin dhe ideologjinë e Kutubizmit.


[4] Hakimije: Një term i shpikur nga Sejid Kutbi, që përfaqëson sovranitetin e Allahut në lidhje me çështjen e nxjerrjes së ligjeve. Sipas mendimit të tij, kjo është esenca e kuptimit të Dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah.


[5] Uluhije: Ky term tregon të drejtën ekskluzive të Allahut në të gjitha format e adhurimit dhe devotshmërisë, qofshin ndjenja të zemrës, thënie të gjuhës apo vepra të gjymtyrëve. Sipas Kutubizmit, Hakimija është elementi më i  posaçëm e më i veçantë i Uluhijes.


[6] Xhahilije: Nga ana gjuhësore do të thotë Injorancë. Ky term përfaqëson epokën para-Islamike dhe është sinonim i mosbesimit, idhujtarisë, prapambetjes dhe injorancës.


[7] Hizbije: Partishmëri, grupim, fanatizëm partiak.


[8] Teshrij: Të vendosësh ligje.


[9] Khauarixh: Sekti i parë që doli nga Xhemati i Muslimanëve. Karakteristikat e tyre kryesore janë: shpallja qafirë të Muslimanëve gjynahqarë, shpallja qafirë të atyre që nuk pajtohen me ta dhe rebelimi kundra prijësve. Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, na ka informuar se ky sekt do të vazhdojë të ekzistojë në çdo gjeneratë, derisa ata të luftojnë përkrah Dexhallit.


[10] Murrxhia: Një sekt që nuk i konsideron veprat prej Imanit, kështu që pretenduan se të gjithë Muslimanët, qofshin ata gjynahqarë apo të devotshëm, e kanë Imanin e tyre njësoj. Ata besonin, gjithashtu, se Imani nuk shtohet e nuk pakësohet, porse ishte në një ekzistencë konstante.


[11] Rafida: Ata që i refuzojnë Shokët e të Dërguarit të Allahut, i shajnë dhe i mallkojnë ata.


[12] Kaderitë: Ata që mohuan kaderin (caktimin) e Allahut dhe pretenduan se kishte diçka në ekzistencë që kontrollohej nga e keqja. Për këtë arsye, ata janë krahasuar me Mexhusitë.


[13] Tekfir: Akti i shpalljes së Muslimanit qafir, murted.


[14] Istihlal: Të shpallësh diçka të lejuar (hallall), kur Allahu e ka bërë atë haram.







Parime të Rëndësishme


- Metodologjia e Profetëve në Thirrjen për tek Allahu

Tha Shejkh Salih el-Feuzan në prezantimin e tij të librit, që është bërë halë në gurmazet e bidatçinjëve, Metodologjia e Profetëve në Thirrjen për tek Allahu të Shejkh Rabij Ibn Hadij el-Medkhalij:


Kështu që, fillimisht, ai thërret për korrigjimin e akijdes, duke urdhëruar që krejt adhurimi të bëhet i pastër për Allahun, dhe ndalimin e shirkut. Pastaj, duke urdhëruar faljen e Namazit, dhënien e Zekatit, dhe të zbatohen detyrat e obliguara dhe të shmangen çështjet e ndaluara. Kjo ka qenë mënyra e veprimit që u ndoq nga të gjithë Pejgamberët, sikurse Allahu, më i larti, thotë:


Ne dërguam tek çdo popull të Dërguar (duke i shpallur): Adhuroni vetëm Allahun (duke e bërë adhurimin të pastër për Të) dhe shmanguni Tagutit (çdo gjëje që adhurohet përkrah Allahut). [en-Nahl, 36]


Dhe Ne nuk kemi dërguar ndonjë Pejgamber para teje (O Muhamed) e që të mos i kemi shpallur atij (duke i thënë): La ilahe il-la Ene (Nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër përveç Meje), kështu që më adhuroni Mua të Vetëm (e asnjë tjetër). [el-Enbija, 25]


Për më tepër, kur Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dërgoi Muadhin në Jemen, ai i tha atij: Vërtet, ti po shkon tek një popull që janë nga Njerëzit e Librit (Ehli-Kitabët), kështu që le të jetë gjëja e parë në të cilën do ti thërrasësh dëshmia La ilahe il-lalAllah (nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër që meriton adhurim përveç Allahut). Nëse ata e pranojnë këtë, atëherë njoftoi se Allahu u ka bërë obligim pesë namazet në çdo ditë e natë


Pastaj në rrugën dhe metodën e tij, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, është shembulli më i mirë dhe metodologjia më e përsosur dhe më e përkryer  në atë se ai, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, qëndroi në Mekke për trembëdhjetë vjet, duke i thirrur njerëzit në Teuhijd dhe duke i ndaluar ata nga Shirku, përpara se ti urdhëronte me Namaz, me Zekat, me Agjërim dhe me Haxh, dhe përpara se tua ndalonte kamatën, vjedhjen dhe vrasjen. [Menhexhul-Enbija fid-Daue Il-lAllah, fq.12]



- Metodologjia e Grupeve të Bidatit në Thirrjen për tek Allahu

Tha Shejkh Salih el-Feuzan: Kështu që daueti i cilitdo që nuk është ndërtuar mbi këto themele dhe menhexhi (metodologjia) e të cilit nuk është menhexhi i Pejgamberëve, atëherë ajo do të jetë e pashpresë dhe do të dështojë, dhe do të jetë rraskapitje pa dobi në të. Argumenti më i qartë për këtë janë këto Xhematet (Grupet) e ditëve të sotshme, të cilët vendosin një menhexh dhe program për vetët e tyre dhe da'uen e tyre, e cila është e ndryshme nga metodologjia e Pejgamberëve. Këto grupe e kanë lënë pas dore rëndësinë e Akijdes (Besimi i saktë)  përveç një pakice prej tyre  dhe, në vend të kësaj, ata thërrasin për ndreqjen e çështjeve anësore. Kështu, një grup thërret për ndreqjen e prijësve dhe politikave, dhe kërkon vendosjen e masave ndëshkimore (hudud) dhe zbatimin e Sheriatit (Ligji Islam) në gjykimin mes njerëzve. Kjo vërtet që është diçka mjaft e rëndësishme, porse kjo nuk është më e rëndësishmja, sepse si mundet dikush të kërkojë të vendosë e të zbatojë gjykimin e Allahut mbi hajdutin dhe zinaqarin, përpara se të kërkojë vendosjen dhe zbatimin e gjykimit të Allahut mbi mushrikun, i cili adhuron të tjerë përkrah Allahut. Si mund të kërkojmë që të zbatohet gjykimi i Allahut mbi dy njerëz që debatojnë për një dele apo deve, përpara se të kërkojmë që gjykimi i Allahut të zbatohet mbi ata që adhurojnë idhujt dhe varret, dhe mbi ata që mohojnë apo që kanë besime të devijuara rreth Emrave dhe Cilësive, duke i zhveshur nga kuptimi i tyre i vërtetë apo duke i shtrembëruar ato. A nuk janë këta njerëz kriminelët më të mëdhenj kundra njerëzimit, duke pasur parasysh që shirku dhe mohimi i Emrave dhe Cilësive të Allahut janë krime kundra Krijuesit, Ai i Cili është i pastër nga çdo mangësi, ndërsa e drejta e Krijuesit vjen përpara të drejtave të krijesave.


Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije (v. 728 H) thotë në librin e tij el-Istikame (1/466): Këto gjynahe, bashkë me një Teuhijd të saktë, janë më mirë se një Teuhijd i prishur pa këto gjynahe.


Pastaj një tjetër Xhemat (grup) futet në da'ue, por metodologjia e tyre, po ashtu, nuk është në përputhje me metodologjinë e Pejgamberëve. Ata nuk i japin rëndësi Akijdes së saktë, porse u japin rëndësi disa akteve të adhurimit dhe bëjnë dhikr sipas rrugës së Sufistëve. Ata përqendrohen në daljen jashtë (khuruxh) dhe udhëtimin nëpër tokë, dhe ajo çfarë është e rëndësishme për ta është të arrijnë ti tërheqin njerëzit që tu bashkohen atyre, pa dashur tia dinë për Akijden e tyre. Dhe të gjitha këto janë rrugë të rinuara, duke i marrë si pikënisje të tyre çështje të cilat ishin lënë të fundit në thirrjen e Pejgamberëve. Kjo është njësoj sikurse shembulli me atë, i cili kërkon të kurojë një trup që i është prerë koka, sepse vendi i Akijdes në fe është si koka në lidhje me trupin.


Prandaj, është e domosdoshme për këto grupe që ti korrigjojnë konceptet dhe kuptimet e tyre, duke u kthyer pas tek Libri (Kurani) dhe Suneti, me qëllim që të njohin metodologjinë e Pejgamberëve në thirrjen për tek Allahu. Sepse, me të vërtetë, Allahu, Ai i Cili është i pastër nga çdo mangësi, lajmëroi se gjykimi i saktë dhe pavarësia, që janë pjesa qendrore e thirrjes së xhemateve të mëparshme që i përmendëm, nuk mund të arrihen, përveç se me korrigjimin e Akijdes, në mënyrë që i tërë adhurimi të jetë vetëm për Allahun dhe adhurimi i çdo gjëje tjetër të braktiset. Allahu, më i larti, thotë:


Allahu u ka premtuar atyre nga mesi juaj që besojnë dhe që punojnë mirësi e drejtësi se Ai, patjetër, do tu sigurojë atyre vazhdimësinë (e fuqisë së tashme të udhëheqësve) në tokë, ashtu siç ua siguroi Ai këtë atyre përpara tyre dhe se Ai do tu sigurojë fuqinë për të zbatuar e përmbushur fenë e tyre, atë të cilën Ai e ka zgjedhur për ta (Islamin). Dhe padyshim që Ai do tu japë atyre në shkëmbim siguri e ruajtje pas frikës së tyre, (me kusht që) këta besimtarë të më adhurojnë vetëm Mua dhe të mos bashkojnë gjë tjetër (në adhurim) me Mua. Por, kushdo që nuk beson pas kësaj, këta janë fasikunë (kryeneçë, të pabindur ndaj Allahut, të prishur, të ligj). [en-Nur, 55]


Pra, këta njerëz kërkojnë të vendosin Shtetin Islam, para se ti pastrojnë tokat nga besimet idhujtare, të cilat marrin formën e adhurimit të të vdekurit, përkushtimit ndaj varreve, saqë nuk bën dallim nga adhurimi i Latit dhe Uzas dhe të tretit të tyre, Menati, madje është akoma më keq. Pra, ata po përpiqen për atë që është e pamundur:


Dhe kushdo që kërkon madhështinë pa mund e pa përpjekje

Do ta harxhojë jetën e tij duke kërkuar diçka të pamundshme.


Vërtet, vendosja dhe zbatimi i Sheriatit dhe ligjeve ndëshkimore (hudud), si dhe vendosja e Shtetit Islam, mënjanimi i çdo gjëje që është e ndaluar dhe arritja e çdo gjëje që është e obliguar, të gjitha këto janë prej të drejtave të Teuhijdit dhe çështje të cilat e përsosin atë dhe vijnë pas tij. Kështu që si mund tu kushtojmë vëmendje asaj që është anësore, ndërkohë që lëmë pas dore atë që është e një rëndësie parësore? [Menhexhul-Enbija fi-Daue il-lAllah, fq.14]



- Prishja e Pushtetarëve dhe e Gjykimit është Diçka e Vjetër

I Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: Hallkat e Islamit do të shkatërrohen një e nga një dhe sa herë që njëra prej tyre shkatërrohet, njerëzit do të kapen fortë tek ajo që vjen pas saj. E para që do të shkatërrohet është gjykimi (el-Hukm) dhe e fundit prej tyre do të jetë namazi. [Imam Ahmedi (5/251), Ibn Hibbani (6715) me një zinxhir të mirë transmetimi.]


Dhe Ibn Hibbani e ka sjellë këtë hadith në kapitullin me titull: Përmendja e transmetimeve se thyerja e parë e hallkave të Islamit që do shfaqet në drejtim të prijësve (Umera) është prishja e gjykimit dhe e udhëheqësve". (Fesadul-hukm uel-hukam).


Dhe nuk gjejmë në shembullin e Selefëve ndonjë metodologji që i ngjason metodologjisë së grupit të përmendur më lart, (metodologjisë së) atyre që thërrasin për vendosjen e ligjit të Allahut dhe gjykimit e Tij nëpërmjet hizbijes (grupimit dhe partishmërisë së urryer) dhe kundërshtimin e metodologjisë së Profetëve.



- Tirania dhe Mungesa e Ligjit të Sheriatit është Ndëshkim nga Allahu


El-Hasen el-Basri (v. 110 H) ka thënë: Në të vërtetë Haxhaxhi është ndëshkimi i Allahut, kështu që mos e zmbrapsni ndëshkimin e Allahut me duart tuaja, por duhet të nënshtroheni dhe të bindeni, sepse Allahu i lartësuar thotë:


Ne i mbërthyem ata me ndëshkim, por ata nuk iu përulën Zotit të tyre dhe as nuk iu lutën Atij me përulje. [el-Muminun, 76]


Ibn Sad rrëfen në librin e tij Tabakatul-Kubra (7/163-165): Një grup Muslimanësh erdhën tek el-Hasen el-Basri të kërkonin një fetva për tu rebeluar kundër Haxhaxhit. Ata thanë:


O Ebu Seid! Çfarë thua ti për luftimin e këtij tirani që ka derdhur gjakun dhe ka marrë pasuritë padrejtësisht dhe ka bërë këtë e atë?


el-Hasen el-Basri tha: Unë mendoj se ai nuk duhet luftuar. Nëse ky është ndëshkim nga Allahu, atëherë ju nuk do të jeni të aftë që ta largoni atë me shpatat tuaja. Nëse kjo është një sprovë nga Allahu, atëherë bëhuni të durueshëm, derisa të vijë vendimi i Allahut, dhe Ai është më i miri i gjykatësve. 


Ata u larguan nga el-Haseni dhe nuk u pajtuan me të dhe u rebeluan kundër Haxhaxhit, kështu që Haxhaxhi i vrau ata që të gjithë. 

El-Haseni thoshte: Nëse njerëzit do të kishin durim, kur sprovohen nga sunduesit e tyre të padrejtë, nuk do të zgjasë shumë para se Allahu tu japi atyre një rrugëdalje. Megjithatë, ata gjithmonë nxitojnë për tek shpatat e tyre, kështu që lihen ata me shpatat e tyre. Pasha Allahun! Qoftë edhe për një ditë të vetme, ata nuk kanë sjellë ndonjë mirësi.


Selefët e konsideronin Haxhaxhin si ndëshkim nga Allahu, për shkak të gjynaheve dhe mosbindjes së tyre, kurse sa për sot, është një fatkeqësi e tejskajshme që grupe të ndryshme, që kanë vendosur metodologji të cilat janë në kundërshtim me metodologjinë e Pejgamberëve, janë të verbër në ekzistencën e tyre në këtë Umet, për atë që është më e keqe se thjesht gjynahet dhe mosbindja, e cila sjell mjerim në këtë jetë dhe në jetën e Përtejme: Shirku ndaj Zotit të botëve. Pastaj, ata qahen për kurthet dhe planet e të pafeve dhe për Rendin e Ri Botëror.


A mos u kanë shpëtuar dijes së këtyre grupeve varret dhe tyrbet e Egjiptit, në të cilat njerëzit grumbullohen dhe kërkojnë ndihmë, furnizim dhe mbrojtje? Ato të Husejnit, Bedeuiut, Dusukit, Zejnebes, Sinxharit e të tjerëve? E si është puna e atyre të Pakistanit, Indisë, Indonezisë, Omanit, Jemenit, Sirisë, Jordanisë, Afganistanit, Palestinës, Marokut, Algjerisë, Malajzisë? 


Përkundrazi, aktivistët janë plotësisht të vetëdijshëm për këto çështje, por, për shkak se kanë programet e tyre politike, ata janë të verbër për kuptimin e metodologjisë së vërtetë të Profetëve në thirrjen për tek Allahu, metodologjia e logjikës dhe e urtësisë.


- Kryengritja për Largimin e Tiranisë Sjell më tepër sherr dhe Dëm mbi umetin


Ibnul-Kajim, Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë: Kjo është një temë madhështore, që përmban shumë dobi dhe, për shkak të injorancës ndaj kësaj teme, një keqkuptim i madh ka rënë mbi Sheriatin deri aty ku ai thotë, pasi përmendi se parimi bazë i Sheriatit ngrihet mbi mirëqenien dhe dobitë e njerëzve: Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, vendosi për umetin e tij obligimin e refuzimit të së keqes, në mënyrë që me refuzimin e saj të arrihet mirësia që e do Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij. Dhe kur refuzimi i së keqes të çon në atë që është akoma më e keqe dhe më e urryer nga Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij, atëherë nuk lejohet që të refuzohet ajo (e keqja), edhe nëse Allahu i urren dhe nuk i pëlqen ata që e punojnë atë (të keqen). Dhe kjo është sikurse refuzimi (inkar) kundër mbretërve dhe pushtetarëve, duke dalë kundra atyre (me armë etj, duke i luftuar), sepse vërtet kjo është baza dhe themeli i çdo sherri dhe çdo fineje, deri në ditën e fundit (deri kur të vijë Kijameti). Dhe Sahabët kërkuan leje nga i Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, për ti vrarë prijësit (Umera) që e vonojnë namazin nga koha e tij e caktuar, duke i thënë: A mos ti vrasim ata? Kështu që ai tha: Jo, për sa kohë që ata e falin namazin, dhe ai gjithashtu tha: Kushdo që shikon diçka të cilën e urren tek prijësi i tij (emir), atëherë le të bëjë durim e të mos e heqë dorën e tij nga bindja ndaj prijësit.


Dhe kushdo që reflekton mbi fitnet e mëdha dhe të vogla që i kanë rënë Islamit, atëherë do të shohë se ato kanë ardhur si pasojë e neglizhencës dhe nëpërkëmbjen e këtij parimi, dhe mospasja e durimit kur dëshmohet e keqja. Kështu që ai kërkon ti japë fund asaj dhe, si pasojë, sillet një e keqe akoma më e madhe. Dhe i Dërguari, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, pa të këqijat më të mëdha në Mekke dhe ai nuk qe i aftë ti ndryshonte ato. Në fakt, edhe kur Allahu e hapi Mekken për Muslimanët dhe kur ajo u bë Darul-Islam (Toka e Islamit), ai ishte i vendosur që ta ndryshonte Kaben dhe ta kthente atë në themelet ku e kishte ndërtuar Ibrahimi (alejhis-selam), por, edhe pse e kishte mundësinë për ta bërë këtë, ai u tërhoq nga kjo, nga frika se mos diçka më e madhe se kjo mund të ndodhte, për shkak të padurimit të Kurejshëve, sepse ata ishin të rinj në Islam dhe sapo e kishin lënë mosbesimin. Dhe, për këtë arsye, ai nuk dha leje që të rebeloheshin kundra prijësve (Umera) me përdorimin e forcës, për shkak të pasojave më të mëdha që do të vijnë më pas  [Ibnul-Kajjim në Ilamul-Mu-uakiijn an Rabil-Alemijn].


Shejkhu, Imami, Abdul-Latijf bin Abdu-Rrahman bin Hasen Alush-Shejkh, Allahu i mëshiroftë ata të gjithë, ka thënë fjalë të fuqishme, të cilat i heqin dyshimet çoroditëse në këtë temë dhe që e refuzojnë atë që i përhap këto dyshime mes injorantëve: Dhe ata njerëz  ata që janë në sprovim  nuk e dinë se, me përjashtim të Umer bin Abdul-Azijzit dhe cilindo nga Beni Umejët që dëshiroi Allahu, ndodhën fatkeqësi të mëdha, paturpësi dhe ngritje e armëve (kundra njerëzve) dhe shkatërrim nga ata që ishin në krye të njerëzve të Islamit (wul-lat), që nga koha e Jezid bin Muauijes (e deri më tash). Por, bashkë me këtë, qëndrimi dhe sjellja e dijetarëve të shquar dhe prijësve të fuqishëm me pushtetarët është e mirënjohur dhe e famshme  ata nuk hoqën dorë nga bindja në veprat e urdhëruara dhe detyrat e obliguara të Islamit, për të cilat ka urdhëruar Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij.


Dhe unë po ju jap një shembull, atë të Haxhaxh bin Jusuf eth-Thekafij, dhe çështja e tij dihet mjaft mirë në umet, atë të tiranisë, shtypjes, tejkalimit në derdhjen e gjakut (të Muslimanëve), përdhosjen e të Shenjtave të Allahut, vrasjes së të gjithëve atyre njerëzve më të shquar të Umetit, siç ishte Seid bin Xhubejri; rrethimit të Ibnu-Zubejrit, edhe pse ai kishte kërkuar strehim në Haram (Mekke), dhe bërjes së lejuar atë që ishte e shenjtë (e ndaluar), vrasjes e Ibnu-Zubejrit, edhe pse Ibnu-Zubejri ia kishte dhënë besën e bindjes atij dhe njerëzit e Mekkes, Medines, Jemenit dhe pjesa më e madhe i Irakut ia kishin dhënë besën e aleancës atij (Ibnu-Zubejrit), kurse Haxhaxhi ishte veç zëvendësi i Meruanit, e më pas i djalit të tij Abdul-Melik dhe askush nga khalifet (e mëparshëm) nuk i dhanë Meruanit besën dhe asnjë nga njerëzit me influencë, me pushtet, nuk ia dhanë besën atij për aleancë. Dhe bashkë me të gjitha këto, asnjë nga Njerëzit e Dijes nuk ngurroi ti bindej në atë që ishte e lejuar bindja ndaj tij, në shtyllat e Islamit dhe obligimeve të tij.


Ibn Umeri dhe kushdo që ishte nga Sahabët e të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, që e takuan Haxhaxhin, ata kurrë nuk iu kundërvunë dhe nuk e ndaluan bindjen ndaj tij në atë me të cilën forcohet Islami dhe plotësohet Imani. Dhe e njëjta gjë ishte edhe me ata nga mesi i tabiinëve, që ishin në kohën e Haxhaxhit, siç ishte Ibnul-Musejjib, Hasen el-Basri, Ibn Sirrijn, Ibrahim et-Tejmi dhe ata prijës të umetit që ishin si puna e tyre.


Dhe çështja vazhdoi kështu mes dijetarëve që i prinin metit: ata urdhëronin për bindje ndaj Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij dhe bënë xhihad në rrugën e Tij, bashkë me çdo prijës (imam), qoftë ai i drejtë apo gjynahqar, siç dihet mjaft mirë nga librat e parimeve themelore dhe besimeve të fesë.


Dhe, po ashtu, Benul-Abbasët (Abasidët), ata i pushtuan tokat e Muslimanëve forcërisht me shpatë, dhe asnjë nga Njerëzit e Dijes dhe Fesë nuk i ndihmoi ata në këtë. Ata vranë turma të tëra njerëzish dhe shumë nga Beni Umejet (Emevitët), prijësit e tyre dhe zëvendësit e tyre. Dhe ata vranë Ibn Hubejrin, emirin e Irakut, dhe vranë, po ashtu, Meruanin, kalifin (është transmetuar se gjakatarët vranë rreth tetëdhjetë njerëz nga Beni Umejet në një ditë të vetme), pastaj shtruan mbulesat e tyre mbi kufomat e tyre dhe u ulën sipër tyre, pastaj kërkuan të hanë e të pinë.


Por, me gjithë këto sjellje të dijetarëve udhëheqës, siç ishte el-Euzaij, Malik, el-Lejth Ibn Sad, Ata bin Ebij Rabah, me këta mbretër, nuk është e paditur për atë që ka një pjesë të dijes dhe të të kuptuarit (fikh). Dhe brezi tjetër i Njerëzve të Dijes, siç ishte Ahmed bin Hanbel, Muhamed bin Ismail, Muhamed bin Idris, Ahmed bin Nuh, Ishak bin Rahauejh dhe vëllezërit e tyre ndodhën në kohën e tyre ato çfarë ndodhën nga mbretërit e bidateve të mëdha dhe mohimi i Sifateve (Cilësive të Allahut) dhe ata u thirrën që ti pohonin këto gjëra (këto bidate) dhe u sprovuan nga ata (nga mbretërit), dhe kushdo që nuk i pohoi ato, u vra, sikurse u vra Ahmed bin Nasr. Por, bashkë me gjithë këto, nuk dihet që qoftë edhe njëri prej tyre ta ketë ngritur dorën kundër bindjes (ndaj këtyre mbretërve) dhe që ta ketë parë të përshtatshme sulmimin e tyre [Ed-Durarus-Sunije fil-Exhuibetun-Nexhdije (7/177-178)]


Dhe, pasi ti kesh kuptuar këto parime të rëndësishme, o ti kërkues i hakut, atëherë vazhdo më tej me studimin e mësimeve themelore të Kutubizmit






Mësimi i Parë: A është Kutubizmi një Pjellë e Imagjinatës?


Teksti:


Ka thënë Salah es-Sauij: Sa për Kutubijunët, atëherë metodologjia e tyre (menhexhi i tyre) është i bazuar, në radhë të parë, mbi çështjen e ligjvënies (teshrij), duke shpjeguar lidhjen e tij me themelin e fesë dhe duke shpjeguar një sërë mangësish që i kanë zënë strukturat ligjore në shoqërinë tonë bashkëkohore, që e anulojnë kontratën e Islamit dhe e shkatërrojnë që në themel Teuhijdin. Dihet, gjithashtu, se librat që përfaqësojnë këtë orientim të veçantë dhe të cilët përshkruajnë metodologjinë e  tyre janë librat e mësuesit Sejid Kutb  Allahu pastë mëshirë për të  në fushën e da'ues dhe fjalimit publik.


Burimi: Meda Sherijetil-Intima ilel-Ahzab uel-Xhematul-Islamije (fq. 171).


Shpjegim dhe Komente:


[1] Në tekstin e mësipërm është pohimi  nga njëri prej atyre, që e cilëson veten me metodologjinë dhe mësimet Kutubiste  se sekti që njihet si Kutubizmi është një realitet i prekshëm, i qartë, dhe nuk është thjesht pjellë e imagjinatës. Ky është një refuzim ndaj partizanëve Kutubista të mirënjohur të Perëndimit, si Ali Timimi dhe Idris Palmer, të cilët janë përpjekur më kot në vitet që kanë kaluar, për ta mohuar ekzistencën e tyre dhe duke pretenduar se termi Kutubistat qe shpikur nga Ehli-Suneti si mashtrim për të mashtruar masat, ndonëse mohimi i tyre nga ana e jashtme, në të vërtetë, ishte një përpjekje e dështuar për të fshehur burimin e vërtetë të mësimeve të tyre.


[2] Teksti i mësipërm vërteton, gjithashtu, se Kutubistat kanë një menhexh (metodologji) të veçantë, e cila është e bazuar rreth koncepteve të ligjvënies (teshrij).


[3] Për shkak të theksimit të madh që i është dhënë çështjes së ligjvënies, slogani dhe motoja e këtij sekti është el-Hakimije dhe, për shkak të ekzagjerimit të madh që është bërë në këtë çështje (e cila është kufizuar vetëm te Pushtetarët dhe Gjykimi), krejt shoqëritë dhe shtetet e Muslimanëve janë shpallur të dalë nga feja. Sepse mësimet filozofike të Kutubizmit janë të plasaritura në fushën e ligjvënies (teshrij), e anulojnë marrëveshjen e Islamit dhe e shkatërrojnë themelin e Teuhijdit. Kjo është baza e daues së këtij sekti dhe kjo është gjithashtu baza për tekfirin e tyre kundra shoqërive dhe shteteve të Muslimanëve.


[4] Kështu që, sipas filozofisë së Kutubit, të gjitha shoqëritë Muslimane bashkëkohore kanë dalë nga Islami dhe janë kthyer në Xhahilijetin e dikurshëm, përpara ardhjes së Islamit. Prandaj, gjejmë deklarata nga ata si puna e Sejid Kutbit se që të gjitha shoqëritë moderne janë në fakt ato të Xhahilijetit dhe, po ashtu, nga vëllai i tij, Muhamed Kutb, se që të gjithë Muslimanët në faqen e tokës sot duhet të thirren që të futen në Islam përsëri?! Dhe ngjashëm me këto, koncepte paralele dhe suplementare janë trumbetuar nga Muhamed Sururi, një nga kokat e Khuarixhëve të sotëm, po ashtu nxënësi i tij Selman el-Aude1, po ashtu nga Sefer Hauali (nxënësi i Muhamed Kutbit), në veprat dhe kasetat e tyre, po ashtu Abdu-Rrahman Abdul-Khalik, i cili përdorte të njëjtat shprehje si ato të dy vëllezërve Kutb në Tekfirin e tyre kundra shoqërive (Muslimane) dhe po ashtu disa nga homologët e tyre si Ali Timimi, i cili mori thjesht ekzistencën e ligjeve sekulariste në shtetet e Muslimanëve si të mjaftueshme për ti shpallur ata të dalë nga feja dhe thërret për rebelim të hapur dhe rrëzimin e qeverive.


[5] Metodologjia e da'ues së këtij sekti ka dalë kryesisht nga librat e themeluesit të saj, Sejid Kutbit, dhe, në një formë më të rafinuar, nga librat e Muhamed Kutbit (vëllait të Sejid Kutbit) dhe Muhamed Sururit. Pastaj, në një formë akoma më të rafinuar e më të hollë, në veprat dhe kasetat e Selman el-Audes, Sefer Haualit dhe Abdu-Rrahman Abdul-Khalik. Kutubismi i ditëve moderne ekziston në shumë degë, por, sidoqoftë, ne po veçojmë vetëm këto më poshtë:


Kutubizmi Klasik, Sururizmi (me Muhamed Sururin), Turathizmi (me Abdu-Rrahman Abdul-Khalik) dhe Arurizmi (me Adnan Arurin). Më pas do ti shohim këto tri mutacione (të Kutubizmit) me detaj në mësimet e ardhshme, bi-idhnil-lah.


[6] Modeli shkatërrimtar i të menduarit, i cili në origjinën e vet gjendet në librat e Sejid Kutbit, ka çuar në vdekjen e mijëra Muslimanëve gra, burra e fëmijë të pafajshëm. Dhe nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse ideologji e Khaurixhëve, ideologji që thërret për revolucione, për puçe, për vrasje dhe për urrejtje të shoqërive Muslimane, për shkak se ato janë shtete që kanë dalë nga Islami dhe shoqëri të kufrit dhe xhahilijetit. Një studim i përmbledhur i grupeve dhe partive të shumta, që kanë dalë pas 1960-s me besimet dhe idetë e Khauarixhëve, dëshmon vërtetësinë e atyre që kemi përmendur, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve janë ushqyer dhe edukuar me librat e Sejid Kutbit.


[7] Kutubizmi dhe da'ueti i tij i veçantë ka ndikuar në mënyrën e të menduarit tek një numër i madh individësh dhe organizatash dhe në një masë e nivel të caktuar. Sidoqoftë, baza e mendimit dhe e orientimit tek të gjithë ata është e njëjtë. Për këtë arsye, ne themi se lloji i kundërshtimit që kanë treguar Kutubijinët kundra atyre që nuk pajtohen me da'uen e tyre shkatërrimtare e hizbije, ndryshon nga njëri individ tek tjetri. Kështu që gjejmë ekstreme të ndryshme, si puna e Muhamed Sururit, Abdullah Faisal (Khauarixhi i Britanisë), Ali Timimi e të tjerë. Tashmë, gjejmë se akuzat që hedhin ata kundra atyre që kapen pas Metodologjisë së Profetëve në da'uen e tyre dhe përmirësimin e Umetit, janë të njëjta: Murrxhi me Pushtetarët, Khauarixhë me thirrësat, Rafida me Xhematet, Kaderij me të pafetë, nëpunës, spiunë, skllevër, përkrahës të Rendit të Ri Botëror, përhapës të mësimeve kanceroze e shumë të tjera. Kjo dëshmon se baza e da'ues së tyre buron nga i njëjti burim.


Përmbledhje dhe Përfundim


Në ketë mësim kemi parë se Kutubizmi si ideologji, si lëvizje dhe si sekt ekziston dhe është i vërtetë e i prekshëm. Përmendëm, gjithashtu, disa nga tiparet dhe normat më të spikatura të kësaj ideologjie dhe të cilat do ti zgjerojmë në ato që do të vijojnë. Në mësimet e ardhshme do të nënvizojmë shkatërrimin që bart da'ueti i Kutubizmit dhe do të ilustrojmë se si efektet e kësaj metodologjie e filozofie mund të peshohen me terma të vërtetë fizikë (në fakt në termat e trupave të vdekur të Muslimanëve!). Sidoqoftë, do të shtjellojmë fillimisht temat më të rëndësishme të Kutubizmit dhe fushat e ndryshme të aktivitetit të tij më tej, që të mund të kemi një përvetësim sa më të mirë të natyrës së tij të vërtetë, llojeve dhe mutacioneve të tij, dhe orientimeve të tij, që të jemi të aftë për ti njohur shenjat e tij më të dukshme.



Shënim:


1 Qe i riu Selman el-Aude që i bënte vizitë Muhamed Sururit, ndërkohë që ky i fundit ishte në Kuvajt, në fillim të viteve 80. Bashkë me të tjerë (të cilët janë të njohur personalisht tek ne dhe që e kanë njohur personalisht Selman el-Auden dhe e kanë braktisur bandën e Sururive të Kutubizmit, për shkak të udhëzimit që u dha Allahu), el-Aude angazhohej me studimin e detajuar të librave të Sururit dhe i gjithë grupi në tërësi e testonin njëri-tjetrin për ato që kishin mësuar. Atë kohë, Sururi po përfundonte procesin e tij të krijimit të një Xhemati sekret, duke rekrutuar individë nga Lindja e Mesme. Kjo është një çështje e mirënjohur, pasi ai ka arritur tek shumë nga nxënësit e dijes, të cilët ne i njohim personalisht dhe u ka nënvizuar atyre objektivat e tij. Kur Sururi shkoi në Kasim, në Arabinë Saudite, aty pati kontakte të mëtejshme mes tij dhe atyre si puna e Selman el-Audes. Megjithatë, kur Sururi bëri hixhret për në tokat e Mushrikëve dhe të Pafeve (dhe nuk bëri hixhret në Shtetet Islame të Sudanit dhe Afganistanit), dhe filloi sulmet e tij të hapura dhe tekfirin kundra Dijetarëve dhe Pushtetarëve, lidhja me Sururin ishte e fshehtë, e mohuar dhe nuk ishte shfaqur haptazi. Shumë nga organizatat Kutbijine në Perëndim, siç ishte el-Munteda, shtabi i përgjithshëm i Kutbijininëve në botën Perëndimore dhe fëmijë të Sururit, e përvetësuan këtë taktikë. Që do të thotë lidhje të fshehta, ndërlidhje dhe komunikim me Sururin përbrenda rrethit të tyre, dhe mohimi e shkëputja e të gjitha lidhjeve në pamje të jashtme. Po në të njëjtën kohë, strategjia Kutbijine u lëshua: thirrja për konflikte dhe protesta civile, justifikim për rebelim e kështu me radhë, të gjitha këto në duart e Selman el-Audes, Sefer Haualit, Nasr el-Umerit e të tjerëve, me direktivat e Muhamed Kutbit dhe Muhamed Sururit.








Mësimi i Dytë: Të gjithë Muslimanët dhe Shoqëritë Muslimane kanë dalë nga Islami dhe janë kthyer në Xhahilijet


Tekstet:


[A] Ka thënë Sejid Kutbi: I tërë njerëzimi, përfshi këtu edhe ata që përsërisin nëpër minare La ilahe il-lAllah, në lindje apo në perëndim, pa pasur ndonjë konsideratë për kuptimin apo realitetin e saj, ata janë nga njerëzit më zullumqarë dhe ata do të ndëshkohen më ashpër në Ditën e Gjykimit, sepse ata kanë dalë nga feja duke u kthyer në adhurimin e robërve (të Allahut). (Fij-Dhilali-Kuran 2/1057)


[B] Ai ka thënë gjithashtu: Koha u kthye pas në formën e saj origjinale, që në ditën kur kjo fe erdhi tek njerëzimi me frazën La ilahe il-lAllah, sepse njerëzimi ka dalë nga feja për në adhurimin e robërve dhe për në padrejtësinë e feve të ndryshme, dhe ata janë larguar (nga dëshmia) La ilahe il-lAllah. (Kjo është kështu) edhe përkundër faktit se një pjesë e tyre vazhdojnë të përsërisin nëpër minare La ilahe il-lAllah, pa e kuptuar kuptimin e saj dhe pa pasur për qëllim këtë kuptim të veçantë, kur ata e përsërisin atë, dhe pa e refuzuar Sheriatin e Hakimijes të cilin krijesat e pretendojnë për vetët e tyre. (Fij-Dhilali-Kuran 2/1057)


[C] Ka thënë Muhamed Kutbi: Sigurisht, çështja kërkon që njerëzit të thirren përsëri në Islam. Jo për shkak se ata, në këtë kohë, refuzojnë të thonë me gojët e tyre La ilahe il-lAllah - Muhameden-Rasulullah, ashtu sikurse njerëzit refuzonin që ta thoshin atë në ditët e hershme të shpalljes (domethënë në thirrjen e Profetit Muhamed). Por, sepse ata, në këtë kohë, refuzojnë parimin e kërkuar nga La ilahe il-lAllah, dhe ai është gjykimi me Sheriatin e Allahut. (Uakiunel-Muasir, fq.29)


[D] Ka thënë Sejid Kutbi: Sot ne jemi në Xhahilijet, si ai që mbizotëronte në fillimin e Islamit, në fakt, akoma më të ashpër. Çdo gjë përreth nesh është Xhahilijet (Maalim fijt-Tarijk, fq.21, edicioni i 17, 1991)


[E] Ka thënë Sejid Kutbi: Umeti (Islam) ka pushuar së ekzistuari (gabetul-Umme) dhe nuk është ndjerë për një kohë shumë të gjatë. (Maalim fijt-Tarijk, fq.8, edicioni i 17, 1991)


[F] Një kasetë me titull El-Umetul-Gaibeh  (Umeti që mungon) nga Selman el-Aude, i cili parashtron të njëjtat koncepte filozofike Kutbijine dhe është bazuar mbi fjalët e mësipërme të Sejid Kutbit.


[G] Është shprehur Sejid Kutbi: Prej atyre që hyjnë në spektrin e Shoqërive të Injorancës (el-Muxhtema el-Xhahilije) janë të gjitha ato shoqëri që pretendojnë se janë shoqëri Muslimane. Këto shoqëri hyjnë në këtë spektër jo se ata kanë besim në Uluhije për dikë tjetër përveç Allahut dhe as për arsye se u kushtojnë kurbane dhe forma të adhurimit të tjerëve përveç Allahut, porse, më saktë, ato hyjnë në këtë spektër (të Xhahilijetit apo Kufrit), për shkak se (megjithëse) ata adhurojnë duke ia dhënë Uluhijen Allahut të vetëm në të gjitha çështjet e jetës. Dhe megjithëse ata nuk e kanë besimin e Uluhijes për ndonjë tjetër përveç Allahut, ata, prapëseprapë, ia kanë dhënë tiparin më të veçantë të Uluhijes të tjerëve përveç Allahut, kështu që ata adhurojnë duke ua dhënë Hakimijen të tjerëve përveç Allahut (Maalim fijt-Tarijk, fq.103, edicioni 17, 1991)


[H] Ai ka thënë gjithashtu: Vërtet, qëndrimi i Islamit kundrejt këtyre shoqërive të Injorancës (Muxhtematul-Xhahilije) mund të përkufizohet në një shprehje të vetme: Ai (Islami) refuzon tu pranojë Islamin apo ekzistencën ligjore (Sherijetiha) të çdonjërës nga këto shoqëri (Maalim fijt-Tarijk, fq.103, edicioni 17, 1991)


[I] Në rast se ndonjë partizan Kutbijin pretendon se ne po gënjejmë në kurriz të Sejid Kutbit dhe Kutbijinëve, atëherë ka thënë Ferijd Abdul-Khalik (një nga kokat e mëparshme drejtuese të Ikhuanëve): Ne kemi përmendur më parë se përhapja e ideologjisë së tekfirit mes rinisë së Ikhuanëve që ishin burgosur nga fundi i viteve pesëdhjetë dhe fillimi i viteve gjashtëdhjetë, se ata qenë ndikuar nga ideologjia e Shehid Sejid Kutbit dhe shkrimeve të tija. Ata nxorën përfundim nga këto shkrime se shoqëria ka rënë në Xhahilijet (ose në Kufr), dhe se ai ka bërë tekfir mbi pushtetarët që e kanë refuzuar Hakimijen e Allahut, duke mos gjykuar me atë që ka shpallur Allahu, dhe gjithashtu tekfir mbi ata nën sundim (domethënë mbi qytetarët), kur ata janë të kënaqur me këtë. (Ikhuanul-Muslimijn fij Mizanil-Hakk, fq.115)


Shpjegim dhe Komente


[1] Kutbizmi predikon se, në qoftë se një Musliman (ose një shoqëri apo një shtet) nuk gjykojnë me Sheriat në të gjitha çështjet e tij, atëherë ai nuk mund të jetë Musliman në terma absolutë, përkundrazi, ai është murted (e ka lënë fenë) dhe do të ndëshkohet ashpër me dënim të përjetshëm në Zjarrin e Xhehenemit, edhe nëse ai e thotë Shehadetin dhe i kryen ritualet e adhurimit (namazin, haxhin, zekatin, agjërimin). Ky mentalitet shkatërrimtar dhe Kharixhij u shfaq, siç e përmendëm më parë, për shkak të ekzagjerimit të madh të çështjeve të ligjvënies (teshrij), i përmbledhur në sloganin dhe moton më të famshme të Kutubizmit, el-Hakimije, siç është parashtruar në librat e Kutbit dhe të atyre bashkëkohorëve me pretendimet e tij.


[2] Për shkak se ekzistenca e gjykimit të plotë Sheriatik është bërë baza e vetme për ekzistencën e Islamit, kjo të çon, sipas mënyrës Kutbijine të argumentimit, në atë se, përderisa nuk ka gjykim të plotë Sheriatik në çdo pjesë të botës, çdo shoqëri e vetme Muslimane dhe shtet Musliman është shoqëri Xhahilije, që do të thotë një shoqëri kufri që e ka braktisur Islamin. Kështu që çdo Musliman duhet thirrur për ta thënë përsëri Shehadetin e tij, sepse ai ka refuzuar parimin e kërkuar prej tij, i cili, sipas mendimit Kutubist, është el-Hakimije. Në të vërtetë, ky konceptim i veçantë i Shehadetit (që është kufizimi i kuptimit të tij në Hakimije) e ka zinxhirin e transmetimit, që zë fill me Dhul-Khuvejsira et-Temimi, babai i khauarixhëve, i cili e akuzoi të Dërguarin, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, për moszbatimin e drejtësisë duke mos gjykuar me atë që ka shpallur Allahu. Dhe kjo ka qenë trashëgimia e Khauarixhëve të çdo epoke e të çdo kohe dhe do të qëndrojë ashtu, derisa ata të luftojnë përkrah Dexhallit, siç ka ardhur në hadithet e sakta.


[3] Kjo nuk duhet të të habisë, se nga ekzagjerimi i madh që i është dhënë çështjes së Hakimijes, ata që janë helmuar me Kutubizmin bien në medhhebin e Khauarixhëve, duke bërë tekfir mbi Muslimanët për llogari të gjynaheve të tyre, siç ka ndodhur nga Selman el-Aude dhe Sefer Hauali (i pari nxënës që ka studiuar nën kujdesin e Muhamed Sururit, kurse ky i dyti nxënës që ka studiuar nën kujdesin e Muhamed Kutbit).


[4] Nga sa u hodh dritë më sipër, veprimtaritë e dëshirueshme që kërkohen nga Kutubizmi janë: lëvizjet e fshehta e tinëzake, komplotet dhe intrigat, puçet, vrasjet, shkaktimi i konflikteve civile, me qëllim ngritjen e njerëzve të zakonshëm kundra autoriteteve, rebelimet dhe revolucionet e kështu me radhë. Me anë të këtyre rrugëve, është e mundur të luftohet sistemi i Xhahilijetit që nga fillimi, dhe pastaj të fuqizohet me forcë mbi njerëzit gjykimi Islam. Ky orientim i veçantë është Kutubizmi Klasik. Sidoqoftë, ne theksuam më parë se Kutubizmi origjinal ka evoluar në forma paksa më të ndryshme gjatë këtyre tri dekadave të fundit. Qëllimet dhe objektivat janë të njëjtë, por me dallimin e vetëm për sa i përket mënyrës se si duhen arritur këto qëllime. Kutubizmi Klasik predikon një formë shkatërrimtare dhe të tmerrshme Xhihadi. Format e tjera, siç është Sururizmi, Turathizmi dhe Arurizmi kanë po të njëjtat paralele, por më tepër fokusohen në taktikat hizbije (partizane) për të arritur në po të njëjtin përfundim. Me fjalë të tjera, grumbullimi i njerëzve, që, qoftë me anë të 1) forcës ose 2) votimeve demokratike, ata të mund të bëhen sunduesit mbi njerëzit dhe kështu ta fuqizojnë Sheriatin Islam nga fillimi e deri në fund. Në mësimet e ardhshme do të theksojmë disa nga taktikat dhe manifestimet hizbije, të cilat janë një degë e nevojshme dhe shtrirje e filozofisë së Kutubizmit (dhe disa prej tyre kanë elementë të Benaizmit, parimi kryesor i të cilit është akomodimi i të gjithëve pa dallim: bidatçi, zindijk, kafir, mushrik. Në të vërtetë, disa veprimtari që urdhërohen nga Kutubizmi, nuk janë tjetër veçse aktivitete shkatërrimtare, që kanë çuar në vrasjen e mijëra civilëve të pafajshëm në Siri, në fillim të viteve 80, apo ata në Algjeri, në vitet 90, dhe po ashtu në Egjipt për dekada të tëra, e lëre më që ato janë në kundërshtim me metodologjinë e Profetëve në thirrjen për tek Allahu.





Mësimi i Tretë: Sllogani i Kutubizmit: el-Hakimije


Teksti:

[A] Ka thënë Sejid Kutbi: Vërtet, një çështje e cila është e sigurt në këtë fe, është se nuk ka mundësi që të ekzistojë ndonjë akijde në zemër dhe as në jetën reale të kësaj bote, përveç kur njerëzit të dëshmojnë se askush nuk meriton të adhurohet me të drejtë përpos Allahut, që do të thotë: Nuk ka Hakimije, përveç asaj të Allahut. Një Hakimije e cila tregohet në urdhrin e Tij (Kada) dhe caktimin e Tij (Kader), ashtu siç tregohet në Ligjin e Tij dhe në Zotërimin e Tij. (el-Adaletul-Ixhtimaijeh, fq. 182, edicioni i 12)


[B] Ka thënë Sejid Kutbi: La ilahe il-lAllah, ashtu siç kuptohet nga një Arab, i cili e njeh kuptimin e saj gjuhësor (është): Nuk ka Hakimije, përveç asaj të Allahut, dhe nuk ka Sheriat, përveç se nga Allahu, dhe nuk ka autoritet (për asnjë) mbi asnjë, pasi autoriteti (sultan) është për Allahun e vetëm (edh-Dhilal, 2/1006)


[C] Është shprehur Sejid Kutbi: Prej atyre që hyjnë në spektrin e Shoqërive të Injorancës (el-Muxhtema el-Xhahilije) janë të gjitha ato shoqëri që pretendojnë se janë shoqëri Muslimane. Këto shoqëri hyjnë në këtë spektër jo se ato kanë besim në Uluhije për dikë tjetër përveç Allahut dhe as për arsye se u kushtojnë kurbane dhe forma të adhurimit të tjerëve përveç Allahut, porse, më saktë, ato hyjnë në këtë spektër (të Xhahilijetit apo Kufrit), për shkak se, megjithëse, adhurojnë duke ia dhënë Uluhijen Allahut të vetëm në të gjitha çështjet e jetës dhe megjithëse nuk e kanë besimin e Uluhijes për ndonjë tjetër përveç Allahut, prapëseprapë ia kanë dhënë tiparin më të veçantë të Uluhijes të tjerëve përveç Allahut, kështu që ato adhurojnë duke ua dhënë Hakimijen të tjerëve përveç Allahut (Maalim fijt-Tarijk, fq.103, edicioni 17, 1991)


[D] Sejid Kutbi ka thënë: Kurse për ata idhuj, për të cilët dihet se ata (idhujtarët) i adhuronin, adhurimi i tyre nuk ka qenë kurrë i ndërtuar mbi besimin se ata idhujt kishin (të drejtën për) Uluhije si Uluhija e Allahut, i pastër është Ai nga çdo e metë. Dhe Kur'ani Fisnik e ka shpjeguar realitetin i besimit të tyre ideologjik në lidhje me këta idhuj dhe arsyet e tyre, për të cilat u dhanë atyre përkushtim në thënien e Tij, më të Lartit Ne i adhurojmë ata vetëm që të na afrojnë tek Allahu. (Zumer, 39:3) 


Kjo ishte shtrirja e besimit dhe kuptimit të tyre karshi këtyre idhujve dhe ata ishin veçse ndërmjetës tek Allahu. Dhe realiteti i Shirkut të tyre nuk ishte nga ky këndvështrim. Islami i atyre që u nënshtruan (dhe u bënë Muslimanë) nuk u ilustrua vetëm nga braktisja që i bënë ata kërkimit të këtyre idhujve si ndërmjetës Islami është ilustruar me besim (itikad), me përkushtim (ndaj Allahut) dhe me njësimin e Allahut me Hakimije në çdo epokë dhe në çdo vend. Ata (të sipërpërmendurit) janë Mushrikë dhe besimi i tyre thjesht se nuk ka të adhuruar që meriton të adhurohet me të drejtë përveç Allahut dhe thjesht përkushtimi i tyre vetëm për Atë të vetëm (me aktet e adhurimit ritual) nuk do të ishin të mjaftueshëm që ti largonin ata nga ky Shirk, sepse në këtë rast ata do të konsideroheshin si Hunefa, të cilët askush nuk i ka konsideruar Muslimanë. Njerëzit konsiderohen Muslimanë vetëm kur ata të plotësojnë hallkat e zinxhirit, domethënë, kur ata ti shtojnë besimit të tyre (në shehadet) dhe ti kushtonin aktet e tyre të adhurimit Allahut të vetëm, njësimin e Allahut me Hakimijen, dhe refuzimi nga ana e tyre të çdo legjislacioni, apo ligji, apo rregulli, apo parimi, apo pasimi (taklijd), të cilat nuk vijnë nga Allahu i vetëm. Vetëm kjo është Islami sepse vetëm kjo është kuptimi i vërtetë i dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah (edh-Dhilal, 3/1492)


[E] Ka thënë Muhamed Kutbi: Kuptimi i fjalës La ilahe il-lAllah është Nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër përveç Allahut, nuk ka Hakim (gjykues), përveç Allahut. (Haule Tatbijk esh-Sherija, fq. 20-21)


Ai ka thënë gjithashtu: Sigurisht, çështja kërkon që njerëzit të thirren (që të futen) përsëri në Islam. Jo për shkak se ata, në këtë kohë, refuzojnë të thonë me gojët e tyre La ilahe il-lAllah - Muhameden-Rasulullah, ashtu sikurse njerëzit refuzonin që ta thoshin atë në ditët e hershme të shpalljes (domethënë në thirrjen e Profetit Muhamed), por sepse ata, në këtë kohë, refuzojnë parimin e kërkuar nga La ilahe il-lAllah dhe ai është gjykimi me Sheriatin e Allahut. (Uakiunel-Muasir, fq.29)


[F] Ka thënë Sefer Hauali, duke trumbetuar të njëjtin kuptim sikurse dy Kutubat: Nëse realiteti i adhurimit kanë qenë veç thjesht ritualet e devocionit, atëherë asnjë prej këtyre nuk do ta kishte merituar dërgimin e karvanit të Pejgamberëve dhe Shpalljeve. Teuhijdi Uluhije, Teuhijdi Rububije, Teuhijdi Kiuame dhe Teuhijdi Hakimije ky është Teuhijdi që e meriton dërgimin e të gjithë Pejgamberëve.

(Dhahiratul-Irrxha, fq. 96) Me fjalë të tjera, është Teuhijdi Hakimije ai, që e justifikoi dërgimin e Pejgamberëve (!!)


[G] Gjithashtu, krejt libri i Abdu-Rrahman Abdul-Khalik Menhexhul-Xhedijd li Dirasite-Teuhijd (Menhexhi i Ri për të Kuptuar Teuhijdin), në të cilin ai e kufizon Teuhijdin në çështjet e ligjvënies (teshrij) dhe priret drejt shpjegimit Kutubi të dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah, siç u përmend më sipër.


[H] Gjithashtu, libri i Selman el-Audes Hakedha Alemel-Enbija (Kështu Mësuan Profetët) i cili, në të vërtetë, është një përmbledhje e librit të drejtuesit të tij, Muhamed Sururit, Menhexhul-Enbija fijd-Daue ilAllah, në të cilin gjejmë të shtjelluar të njëjtën përmbajtje, që do të thotë se Profetët u ndeshën me Tiranët e kohëve të tyre dhe u morën me çështje që kishin të bënin me pushtetin, me autoritetin dhe me sundimin.


[I] Ka thënë Kutubi i Perëndimit, Ali Timimi: Tani, dikush mund të pyes rreth katër llojeve të Teuhijdit që përmendën ata: Teuhijdi Rububije, Teuhijdi i Ibadetit, Teuhijdi Esma ues-Sifat dhe Teuhijdi Hakimije. Përse treguan ata kaq shume vëmendje ndaj Teuhijdit Hakimije. Çfarë sekreti ka pas kësaj? Sekreti pas kësaj është sepse ata, që në mënyrë false ia atribuuan këto ide Selefizmit, janë përpjekur që të tregojnë se Teuhijdi Hakimije nuk është prej Teuhijdit, dhe që të thonë se Teuhijdi Hakimije - disa prej tyre kanë thënë se ky - është bidat, dhe disa prej tyre kanë thënë se ky duhet kthyer në parimet e fikhut. (Këshillë ndaj Selefijve në UK, Kasetë e vitit 1996)


Dhe e vërteta e kësaj çështjeje është se janë Dijetarët tanë si Imam Ibni Bazi, Imam Albani, Shejkh Ibn Uthejmin, të cilët e shpallën atë bidat dhe cilindo që fliste me të  bidati, sepse ajo është një mjet politik në duart e aktivistëve politikanë. Megjithatë, ajo (Hakimija) hyn në Teuhijdin Uluhije dhe Rububije. Por, përderisa da'ueti i Kutbijinëve është i përqendruar kryesisht rreth ligjvënies (teshrij), atëherë është thelbësore që ata ta bëjnë atë (Hakimijen) kategorinë e katërt dhe të pavarur (të Teuhijdit), dhe kjo është ajo, kundër të cilës kanë paralajmëruar Ulematë tanë.


Shpjegim dhe Komente


[1] Kutubizmi ka interpretimin e tij të veçantë të dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah  parimi i kërkuar, nga e cila është el-Hakimije dhe gjykimi me Sheriat. Ky është devijim nga kuptimi i mirënjohur tek Ehli-Suneti se nuk ka mabud/të adhuruar apo maluh, përveç Allahut. Këto dy terma nënkuptojnë një objekt adhurimi, përkushtimi, të cilit të gjitha format e adhurimit duhet ti drejtohen. Ky është kuptimi gjithëpërfshirës i fjalës ilah, që njihet në gjuhë, në përdorimin e duhur, dhe që dihet nga dijetarët e Ehli-Sunetit për 14 vjet radhazi. Dhe e përfshirë brenda këtij kuptimi është dhënia e bindjes Atij në të gjitha çështjet dhe zbatimin e urdhrave të Tij, pasi kjo është një pjesë e adhurimit dhe e devotshmërisë. Megjithatë, në Kutubizëm el-Hakimije është parimi që kërkohet (domethënë gjykimi me Sheriat), dhe është themeli për të cilin u dërguan Pejgamberët, dhe kjo qe për shkak të kuptimit se revolucione dhe rebelime të mëdha u kryen nga duart e Profetëve (siç u shpreh kjo nga Meududi, Kutbi, Sururi, el-Aude, Hauali e të tjerë).


[2] Me shpjegimin e sipërpërmendur të dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah, bëhet e lehtë kryerja e tekfirit mbi të gjitha shoqëritë dhe shtetet e Muslimanëve, siç është e qartë në thëniet që u përmendën në Mësimin e dytë, pasi këto shoqëri dhe shtete nuk kanë një gjykim të plotë të Sheriatit. Dhe ky është hapi tjetër i Kutubizmit: pasi e kanë bërë interpretimin e tyre të pashembullt të dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah. Një justifikim i fuqishëm është bërë më pas për kryerjen e tekfirit mbi shoqëritë dhe shtetet Muslimane, dhe për pretendimin se Umeti Islam ka pushuar së ekzistuari dhe mungon (siç është shprehur Kutbi dhe e ka trumbetuar Selman el-Aude), dhe është në batakun e Xhahilijetit para-Islamik. Kështu që del nevoja për grumbullimin e njerëzve me anë të taktikave hizbije, me qëllim shkaktimin e një revolucioni rendi i ri botëror, i cli është më afër rrugëve të Musolinit dhe të Stalinit sesa rrugëve të Profetëve.


[3] Për shkak të këtij interpretimi të veçantë të shtrembëruar të dëshmisë La ilahe il-lAllah, ri-interpretimi i metodologjisë së Profetëve në thirrjen për tek Allahu është gjithashtu i justifikuar. Në këtë mënyrë, Profetët na shfaqen sikur ata kanë ardhur për të krijuar konflikte civile, revolucione dhe rebelime, dhe të marrin kontrollin e çështjeve me forcë e kështu me radhë. Këto teza janë shtjelluar me terma të qartë nga ata si Kutbi, Meududi, Sururi, dhe pastaj në një formë më të hollë nga Selman el-Aude me të tjerë.


[4] Shejkhu i nderuar, Ibn Uthejmin, Allahu e mëshiroftë, në takimin e tij të hapur (lika el-meftuh) të datës 20 Sheual, 1417H, n.150, u pyet në lidhje me të njëjtën temë. Ai, Allahu na dhëntë dobi nëpërmjet tij, na sqaroi se: Kushdo që pretendon se ka një kategori të katërt të Teuhijdit me titullin Teuhijdi Hakimije, duhet të llogaritet si bidatçi. Kjo, pra, është një kategorizim i shpikur, që del nga një person injorant, që nuk kupton asgjë nga çështjet e akijdes dhe të fesë


Imam Albani, Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë: El-Hakimije është një degë nga degët e Teuhijdit Uluhije dhe ata që i fokusojnë vëmendjet e tyre tek kjo thënie e shpikur në kohën e sotshme, e përdorin atë si një armë, por jo për tu mësuar Muslimanëve Teuhijdin me të cilin erdhën të gjithë Profetët, por, përkundrazi, si një armë politike. (el-Muslimun, n. 639)


[5] Nga sa u tha më sipër, kuptojmë gjithashtu magjepsjen e madhe që ka Kutubizmi për aktivitetin politik. Kutubizmi reklamon dhe inkurajon çdo Musliman që të përfshihet në politikë, duke përdorur argumentin se politika është një aspekt themelor i fesë. Nuk mund të mohohet kjo (që politika është pjesë përbërëse e fesë), por kjo është atëherë kur ekziston një Shtet Islam me një Imam të përgjithshëm dhe kjo i përket pushtetarëve dhe Dijetarëve, jo çdo individi. Pra, interesimi për çështjet politike të shtetit dhe mbarëvajtja e tij. Kjo njihet si Politikat Sheriatike dhe është ajo formë e kërkuar e politikës dhe që dëshirohet. Kurse, sa për Kutubizmin, ai kërkon të përfshihesh me politikë në mungesë të Shtetit Islam dhe kështu aktiviteti i tij është i përqendruar kryesisht në politikat e Mosbesimtarëve (Kufarëve), jo në atë të Sheriatit. Për më tepër, ai i kërkon çdo njeriu të thjeshtë të përfshihet në aktivitetin politik, qoftë me anë të zgjedhjeve parlamentare ose me anë të demonstratave nëpër sheshe, siç do ta shohim në studimin tonë të ardhshëm, Kutubizmi Mesatar. E gjithë kjo qëndron larg prej politikës Sheriatike dhe, në fakt, nuk është tjetër veçse një shprehje e politikës së të pafeve.


[5] Dhe më pas do të arrish ta kuptosh përse Kutubizmi i përbuz çështjet e Shirkut në varret e Eulijave dhe Shirkut e bidateve të tjera të ngjashme me këto çështje.

Këto çështje ndërhyjnë në rrugën e qëllimeve dhe objektivave të Kutubizmit, sepse ato janë të mërzitshme dhe nuk i tërheqin njerëzit dhe nuk i bën dot për vete. Kështu, ata i përbuzin këto çështje dhe i nënvlerësojnë. Në anën tjetër, analizat politike, formulimi i teorive për komplot, koleksionimi dhe leximi i revistave dhe gazetave të kufarëve, kapja e emocioneve të njerëzve me anë të ekzagjerimeve dhe sentimentalizmave, këto janë aktivitetet e dëshiruara. Shikoni për shembull talljen që i bën Selman el-Aude një khatibi që flet për çështjet e Ahiretit: Dhe ti vjen tek Khatibi (domethënë në Xhuma) dhe e shikon atë sikur ti jenë vulosur veshët dhe ai nuk dëgjon asgjë (domethënë nga çështjet e aktualitetit). Ai flet për një temë e cila është shumë larg (domethënë e pavend për situatën). Ose ai do të flasi për nëntokën, për çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me Ahiretin, varrin dhe vdekjen, ose ai do të flasi për qiejt, për çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me Xhenetin dhe Xhehenemin, Ringjalljen, Llogarinë dhe çështje të tjera".


Të gjitha këto çështje janë e vërteta, dhe të flasësh rreth tyre është e vërtetë. Sidoqoftë, është e domosdoshme për një person që të përdorë çdo mundësi, kur shpirtrat e pranojnë këshillën, udhëzimin dhe drejtimin, që të mësojë mësime dhe këshillime nga këto çështje të aktualitetit, në mënyrë që zemrat e njerëzve të jenë të qeta. E gjithë kjo duhet të jetë burimi i kthjelltësisë për njerëzit, burimi i qetësisë për shpirtrat e tyre, që u rikujton kuptimet e besimit në zemrat e tyre  siç thashë  se ai duhet tu shpjegojë atyre rreziqet që do ti alarmojnë ata, ndërkohë që ai flet për çështjet e aktualitetit. Kështu që, kur ti përjetojmë të gjitha këto ngjarje (në jetët tona), të cilat janë shqetësuese dhe të cilat i prekin zemrat tona, vijmë tek khatibi ose tek ai që po flet dhe e gjejmë atë në një lëndinë tjetër (domethënë në një planet tjetër). Në të vërtetë, kjo është e çuditshme dhe është një lloj hutimi, në të cilin asnjë besimtar, apo dijetar, apo thirrës nuk duhet të bjerë në të!!!  (Kaseta Haule Ahdathul-Xhedijde N.78)


Dhe do të shikojmë, gjithashtu, se këta individë pretendojnë se Teuhijdi mund të shpjegohet për dhjetë (10) minuta ose më pak, siç gjendet në librin Hakedha Alemel-Enbija (i Selman el-Audes, i cili është përkthyer edhe në Shqip, sh.p.): Dhe nga lehtësia e Islamit është se ti mund ta shpjegosh akijden e Teuhijdit për dhjetë minuta ose më pak. (fq. 44)


Ky libër është një përmbledhje e librit të udhëheqësit të tij, Muhamed Sururi Menhexhul-Enbija, i cili, në të vërtetë, është Menhexhi i Khauarixhëve. Në këtë mënyrë, el-Aude veç e dyfishon kohën prej pesë (5) minutash, që Hamza Jusuf specifikoi në leksionin e tij (duke thënë: Unë mund të shkoj në shkretëtirat e Mauritanisë dhe ta mësoj Teuhijdin për pesë minuta, dhe po aty ai tha: Ky preokupim me akijden është një sëmundje në mendjet e Muslimanëve, dhe në këtë video të veçantë ai flet për komplotet dhe kurthet e kufarëve e kështu me radhë. Thëniet e tija nisin në të njëjtin kontekst si tek el-Aude). Dhe ne po e pyesim atë, a mendon ai se Shejkhul-Islam Muhamed Ibn Abdul-Uehab iu deshën dhjetë minuta për ta shpjeguar Teuhijdin në librin e tij Kitabut-Teuhijd? Dhe a mendon ai se komentuesit e këtij libri, siç është autori i Fethul-Mexhijd e të tjerë, se ata e çuan dëm kohën e tyre dhe e kanë ekzagjeruar në shpjegimin e Teuhijdit Uluhije, për të cilin ju pretendoni se mund të shpjegohet për dhjetë minuta a më pak? Allahu na ruajt nga të tilla gjëra të pakuptimta.


Dhe është tamam sikur Ibnul-Kajjim ti ketë dëgjuar fjalët e këtij aktivisti politikan dhe ia ka veshur atij në fytyrë, dhe e ka përkujtuar atë me mprehtësi: Dhe, po ashtu, hytbet e tija, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, s'ishin veçse pohim për shtyllat e Imanit. Të kesh Iman në Allahun, engjëjt e Tij, Librat e Tij, të Dërguarit e Tij, takimi me Të, Xheneti dhe Xhehenemi, çfarë ka përgatitur Allahu për miqtë e Tij dhe ata të cilët i binden Atij dhe çfarë ka përgatitur Ai për armiqtë e Tij dhe ata të cilët nuk i binden Atij. Kështu (si rezultat i kësaj), zemrat mbushen me Iman, me Teuhijd, me dije mbi Allahun, dhe takim me Atë, për shkak të hytbeve të tija, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Ndryshe nga hytbet e të tjerëve, të cilët trajtojnë çështje të cilat kanë të bëjnë me të gjitha krijesat (Muslimanë, kufarë, munafikë etj.), siç është vajtimi për këtë jetë dhe frikësimi i njerëzve për vdekjen. Kjo nuk sjell Iman në Allahun tek zemrat dhe as nuk sjell Teuhijdin e Tij, apo ndonjë mësim rreth Tij, ose ndonjë përkujtim për takimin me Të. Dhe as nuk i bën zemrat që të kenë dashuri për Të ose ta duan takimin me Të dhe, për pasojë, dëgjuesi largohet dhe nuk përfiton ndonjë dobi, përveç se u bënë që të kuptojnë se do të vdesin, pasuria e tyre do të ndahet dhe pluhuri do ti shpërbëjë trupat e tyre. Kështu që sa do të doja ta dija se çfarë Imani është përfituar nga të tillë njerëz dhe çfarë Teuhijdi dhe çfarë njohurie rreth Allahut dhe çfarë dije të dobishme është përfituar nga kjo? (Zadul-Mead 1/423)


Kështu, pra, një nga efektet anësore të pashmangshme të Kutubizmit është përbuzja dhe nënvlerësimi i Akijdes dhe i çështjeve të Shirkut dhe bidatit. Dhe shenja e qartë e kësaj është akomodimi që i bëjnë ata bidatçinjëve dhe tubimi e bashkimi i tyre në xhemate, grupe dhe organizata (pak rëndësi ka nëse ato janë të Sunetit apo të Bidatit), për arritjen e qëllimeve të tyre hizbije.





Mësimi i Katërt: LËSHIMI I NJË XHIHADI SHKATËRRIMTAR KUNDRA SHOQËRIVE MUSLIMANE


Tekstet:


[A] Libri Limadha Ademuni (pj.6, fq. 50-55) në të cilin Sejid Kutbi thërret për vrasjen (e figurave kryesore të shoqërisë) dhe shkatërrimin e infrastrukturës së qyteteve, siç ishte Kajro (nëpërmjet eksplozivëve). Ai thotë, gjithashtu, se ata që duhen zgjedhur për këto veprimtari, janë ata që e kanë kuptuar akijden e tyre, domethënë, akijden që e ka profilizuar ai në librat e tij të tjerë si Malim fijt-Tarijk, edh-Dhilal, el-Adaletul-Ixhtimaijeh e të tjerë, (akijde) e cila është e përbërë nga tekfiri, nga luftërat dhe nga konfliktet civile, si dhe nga thirrjet për revolucione e rebelime. Ky libër qe i fundit që ai shkroi dhe tregon se ai nuk u tërhoq nga metodologjia e tij shkatërrimtare, të cilën e predikonte përpara këtij në librat e tij të tjerë.


[B] Ka thënë Kardavi, një nga bidatçinjtë e devijuar të Ikhuanëve: Dhe ishte në këtë periudhë, kur librat e Shehidit2 Sejid Kutb u shfaqën, libra të cilët përfaqësonin idetë e tija përfundimtare. Ata (libra) të cilët justifikonin tekfirin e (të gjitha) shoqërive shkëputjen e të gjitha lidhjeve sentimentale nga shoqëria, shkëputjen e lidhjeve me të tjerët dhe shpalljen e një xhihadi shkatërrimtar kundra tërë njerëzimit. Dhe shfaqjen e përbuzjes kundra thirrësve të cilët thërrasin për butësi, duke i akuzuar ata për idiotësi dhe disfatizëm,3 (duke i thënë të gjitha këto) përballë qytetërimit perëndimor. Ai e bëri këtë hapur, në mënyrën më të qartë në tefsirin e tij Fij Dhilali-Kuran, në edicionin e dytë dhe në Maalim fijt-Tarijk (Shenja në Rrugë), dhe pjesa më e madhe e saj është nxjerrë nga edh-Dhilal dhe nga el-Islam ue Mushkiletil-Hadarah e të tjerë (Prioritetet e Lëvizjes Islame, fq.110)


[C] Ka thënë Ebu Abdul-Barij Abdul-Hamid bin Ahmed el-Arabi, dëshmitar okular i fatkeqësisë Algjeriane të viteve 90: Dhe nëse je injorant rreth Kutbijinëve  dhe nuk mendoj se kështu është rasti , atëherë eja me mua që ti tregoj shpejt e shpejt, dhe kjo është në lidhje me Kutbijinët e Algjerisë, dhe njerëzit e Mekkes i njohin më mirë rrugët e tij. Ky sekt i devijuar u shfaq në vitet 80, duke qenë të ndikuar nga tefsiri edh-Dhilal i cili në ato ditë ishte një libër i nderuar e i vyer  dhe asnjëherë nuk pushoi së qeni i tillë , i cili konkurronte me ata si tefsiri i et-Taberi dhe i Ibn Kethir. U bë një lloj i veçantë propagande dhe mjaft e hapur për këtë libër, dhe, më pas, ai u shit në të gjitha libraritë dhe u paraqit në të gjithë panairet kombëtare, derisa ndonjë student që nuk e kishte atë në shtëpinë e tij konsiderohej sikur svlente hiç fare.


Pastaj, pasi që rinia u mbushën me shthurjen e Sejid Kutbit, që gjendej në Dhilalin e tij dhe në të gjitha shkrimet e tij, simptomat e sëmundjes filluan të shfaqen tek ata pak e nga pak. Ata filluan më pas të mblidhen bashkë dhe kjo, sipas mendimit të tyre, ishte përgatitja e tyre për braktisjen e shoqërisë. Pas kësaj, ata i braktisën xhamit dhe faljen e namazit pas imamëve, të cilët ata i quanin imamët e shtetit/hukumijin, sepse ata ishin bidatçinj , sipas arsyetimit të tyre, dhe sepse ata ishin imamë të përgatitur nga CCB-ja.


E gjithë kjo ishte nga mashtrimi gradual i Shejtanit, që i bëri të bien në atë e cila është akoma më e madhe dhe më serioze. Dhe mezi sa muajt apo disa vite kaluan, gjersa sëmundja lulëzoi plotësisht, dhe ata filluan të bënin tekfir mbi pushtetarët dhe mbi çdokënd që ishte i lidhur me ta. Sëmundja u rrënjos akoma më tepër tek ata, derisa ajo arriti kulmin e saj, dhe pastaj ata bënë tekfir mbi të gjithë shoqërinë dhe mbi çdonjërin që gjendej brenda saj.


Më pas, debatova me disa prej tyre që ishin në qytetin tim dhe ua bëra të qartë rrezikun e kësaj ideologjie, se kjo i shërben vetëm interesave të armiqve të kësaj feje dhe se kjo ideologji i shtyn të rinjtë që nuk dyshojnë të ndeshen me udhëheqësin dhe në këtë mënyrë realizohen objektivat e Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve, për të sulmuar thirrjen Islame mu në tokën e saj, para se ajo të arrijë pjekurinë e saj të plotë. Dhe dëshmia më e madhe e kësaj është ajo çfarë ka ndodhur aktualisht [në Algjeri]. Më pas, i drejtova tek librat e Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmijes, nxënësit të tij, Ibnul-Kajjim, dhe të gjithë librat e Selefëve. Dhe pastaj ata e pranuan të vërtetën, duke u tërhequr nga devijimi i tyre, dhe e gjithë kjo qe për shkak të bujarisë së Zotit tim dhe falënderimet janë për Allahun, me anë të Cilit arrihen veprat e mira. Dhe ky sekt, Kutbijinët, nuk ka pushuar së qëndruari në mendimin e tij, deri më sot, duke treguar besnikëri për këdo që pajtohet me të dhe duke treguar armiqësi, duke bërë tekfir dhe duke vrarë - kur ata janë të aftë për të vrarë  këdo që nuk pajtohet me ta. Dhe ata ishin në krye të fraksioneve (xhemateve) ndërluftuese në Algjeri. (Barijus-Saham, një refuzim ndaj Kutbizmit të fshehtë të Adnan Arurit)


[D] Ka thënë Ali Timimi, Ithtari Kutubij i Perëndimit, në ditët para se bidatçinjt tia shthurnin aftësitë e tij të të logjikuarit dhe tia nxirrnin nga zemra dritën e udhëzimit: Megjithëse, aty ka një të kuptuar të Xhihadit nga disa grupe Islamike, i cili është një kuptim i gabuar i Xhihadit, të cilin ata e kanë shpikur. Për fat të keq, shumë vëllezër dhe motra, kur hasin ajetet apo hadithet e Profetit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, të cilat diskutojnë Xhihadin dhe virtytet e tij dhe sa shumë që janë ato, ata e ngatërrojnë këtë koncept të ri ose metodologji të re për Xhihad me këto ajete dhe me këto hadithe. Dhe kjo metodologji e re është një metodologji shkatërrimtare, dhe është e rëndësishme që ne të jemi të informuar për të dhe të paralajmërojmë njëri-tjetrin mos të biem në të, dhe ta korrigjojmë këtë metodologji të gabuar.


Kjo metodologji e gabuar zuri fill në vitin 1357H (1965). Ajo solli një kuptim të ri për Xhihadin, i cili është kundër mësimeve të Sheriatit. Kjo ndodhi, për shkak të disa situatave të veçanta në Botën Islame dhe, gjithashtu, për shkak të ideve të rrënjosura të disa personave, të cilët i propagandonin ato. Pikënisja e kësaj ideje të re të Xhihadit dhe koncepti i tij daton aty rreth vitit 1965, kur ia prezantuan Umetit të Muslimanëve. Kjo ide për Xhihad nisi me mendimin se bota Islame tashmë është e gjitha e përbërë nga shoqëri të Xhahilijetit dhe çdo njeri brenda këtyre shoqërive është qafir, qofshin sunduesit apo të sunduarit. Dhe arsye e kësaj ishte se Sheriati nuk mbizotëronte më dhe sepse ligjet sekulariste sundonin mbi njerëzit. Po ashtu, në këto shoqëri gjendet shumë shthurje dhe mosbindje ndaj Allahut dhe Profetit të Tij, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Kështu që, për rrjedhojë, çdo njeri, qoftë ai sundues apo i sunduar, është murted (pra, e ka braktisur fenë Islame, sh.p.). Po ashtu, të gjitha aspektet Islame që gjenden në këto shoqëri, qofshin ato shkolla, apo mexhliset ku mësohet Kurani nëpër xhamia, dhe dijetarët, të gjitha këto janë simbole të hipokrizisë (nifakut), që përdoren për ti mashtruar Muslimanët, në mënyrë që të fusin (mes tyre) këtë sistem Xhahilijeti.


Ata thonë se e gjithë ajo çfarë duhet të bëjmë është të lëshojmë Xhihad për largimin e këtij sistemi, sepse mjetet paqësore nuk kanë asnjë dobi, pasi natyra e shteteve moderne është krejt bindëse dhe ajo kontrollon gjithçka. Pastaj, sa herë që të përpiqesh ti ndryshosh gjërat duke predikuar, ata e ndalojnë këtë, kështu që e vetmja mënyrë është që ta ndreqim atë me forcën e armëve. (Karakteristikat e Ehlus-Sunne uel-Xhema 1994 UK)


[Shënim: Ali Timimi u helmua nga bidatçinj, për shkak të qëndrimit të tij të gjatë dhe angazhimit me ta dhe kështu, nga fundi i vitit 1995 (e më tutje), ai filloi ti luftonte po ato mësime të cilat më parë i predikonte, para 1995-s, Allahu na ruajt. E vërteta e kësaj çështjeje ishte se Ali Timimi ua hapi zemrën dhe mendjen e tij gënjeshtrave dhe trillimeve të Abdu-Rrazak esh-Shejixhit, njëri nga Imamët e Kutbijinëve të sotëm. Që këtu, ai filloi të trumbetonte ato që trumbetoheshin nga Khauarixhi i Britanisë, Abdullah Fejzal dhe që të dy këta i merrnin mësimet e tyre nga esh-Shejixhi dhe veprat e tij.]


Shpjegim dhe Komente


[1] Në rastin që të gjitha shoqëritë dhe kombet Muslimane kanë dalë nga Islami dhe janë kthyer në Xhahilijet, atëherë Kutbizmi predikon se Muslimanët që mbeten (të cilët nuk janë tjetër veç një grusht Kutbijinësh) duhet të largohen nga shoqëria dhe të angazhohen në lëvizje sekrete, me qëllim luftimin e sistemit të Xhahilijetit që i rrethon.


[2] Ky orientim, më pas, çon në lindjen e Hizbijes (partishmërisë). Kjo formë e veçantë e partishmërisë (Hizbijes) është esenciale për përmbushjen e qëllimeve dhe objektivave të Kutubizmit, dhe prandaj ne shohim se, pavarësisht ndryshimeve që ka pësuar Kutubizmi Klasik në 3 deri 4 dekadat e fundit, Hizbija mbetet një pjesë esenciale në të gjitha variacionet e tij, qoftë ai Sururizmi, Turathizmi, apo edhe në formën më të fundit e të fshehtë, Arurizmi.


[3] Për shkak të besimeve dhe orientimeve, mendimi mbizotërues i Kutubiut është se çdo gjë përreth tij është kufr dhe shthurje, dhe prandaj Kutubiu bëhet i ndjeshëm dhe reagon në mënyrë ekstreme ndaj gjynaheve dhe mosbindjes (reagim i cili domosdo nuk është një gjë e keqe). Megjithatë, Kutubiu i përkushtuar dhe i zjarrtë niset tu japë fund akteve të mëkatimit dhe mosbindjes, të cilat për të janë shenja të mosbesimit. Kjo ndodh, për shkak të mendimit të tij se pushtetarët janë murtedë dhe shoqëria apo kombi është nga ato shoqëri apo kombe kufarësh apo murtedësh (domethënë Xhahilijeti), kështu që kjo të çon në idenë se këta gjynahqarë brenda kësaj shoqërie të veçantë janë të kënaqur me një gjykimi tjetër nga ai i Allahut, kështu që miratimi i tyre ndaj këtyre çështjeve që janë të ndaluara është një shenjë se ata i konsiderojnë këto çështje si të lejuara. Pasoja e natyrshme e kësaj është medhhebi i neveritshëm i Khauarixhëve  Tekfir për shkak të gjynaheve , siç ndodhi nga ata që ishin helmuar me Kutubizmin në duart e Muhamed Kutbit, Muhamed Sururit dhe shkrimet e zotëriut (sejidit) të tyre, Sejid Kutb, dhe e cila u bë, gjithashtu, e papërmbajtur në Algjeri.


Selman el-Aude ka thënë në kasetën e tij Xhelsetu ala-Rrasif për këngëtarin i cili bën gjynah (fisk) të hapur: Allahu nuk do ta falë atë! Vetëm nëse ai pendohet, sepse Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka gjykuar se ai nuk do të falet (duke thënë): I gjithë Umeti im do të falet! Kjo, për shkak se ata janë murtedunë, për shkak të veprimit të tyre...!! Kjo është dalje nga Islami!! Ky person do të jetojë përjetësisht në Zjarr  dhe strehimi është tek Allahu  vetëm nëse ai pendohet!! Pse? Sepse ata nuk besojnë në thënien e Allahut Azze ue Xhel: Dhe mos iu afroni zinasë, sepse vërtet ajo është një gjë e turpshme dhe një rrugë e keqe. Allahu është mbikëqyrës mbi ju! Ai që e di se zinaja është haram dhe gjë e turpshme, dhe e cila e zemëron Allahun. A do të mburret ai (me gjynahun e tij) para njerëzve?! Para milionave, apo mijëra njerëzve?! Një besimtar nuk do ta bënte kurrë këtë (Kaseta: Xhelsetu ala-Rrasif)


Kurse për këngëtarët të cilët i shpërndajnë kasetat e tyre mes të rinjve dhe i ftojnë ata në vepra të ulëta, ai (Selman el-Aude) thotë: Unë jam plotësisht i qetë (në bindjen) se ai që e bën këtë, më e pakta që mund të thuhet për të është se ai e nënvlerëson gjynahun. Dhe nuk ka dyshim se nënvlerësimi i gjynahut  e veçanërisht kur është gjynah i madh dhe ka ixhma në ndalimin e tij  është mosbesim (kufër) në Allahun. Pra, nuk ka dyshim në lidhje me njerëz si puna e këtyre se kjo vepër e tyre është dalje nga Islami. E them këtë dhe zemra ime është e qetë dhe plotësisht e lirë me këtë. (Kaseta: esh-Shebab, Esiletu ue Mushkilat)


[Shënim: Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, na ka lajmëruar se ata që i publikojnë gjynahet e tyre, nuk do të falen (për këto gjynahe në veçanti). Pastaj na vjen ky tekfirs i patrembur e pretendon se ata nuk do të falen në terma absolutë, domethënë ata janë murtedë ( kanë dalë nga feja), dhe Allahu na ruajt nga një devijim i tillë. Allahu e ruajt shoqërinë nga ky lloj Kharixhizmi guximtar, i cili veç e shkatërroi Algjerinë dhe çoi në kasaphanë njëqindmijë (100. 000) Muslimanë.]


Sefer Hauali thotë: Në këtë hotel - në çdo hapësirë  ka pije, domethënë, ato pije janë shfaqur sipas asaj që është e mundur kështu që kjo është një ftesë e qartë për konsumimin e alkoolit dhe aty ka kërcim (të përzier) dhe lakuriqësi, krahas konsumimit të alkoolit. Ne kërkojmë strehim tek Allahu nga ky Kufër, sepse ta shpallësh hallall atë që Allahu Tebarake ue Teala e ka bërë haram, është padyshim Kufër i pastër e i qartë.


Dhe ai thotë gjithashtu në një nga librat e tij: Kufri dhe herezia (Ilhad) janë shfaqur mes nesh, e keqja është përhapur në krahinat tona, ndërsa në radiot dhe televizionet tona po bëhet ftesë për të bërë zina, dhe ne e kemi shpallur kamatën të lejuar. [Uad Kissinxher]


[Shënim: Istihlal shpallja e diçkaje të lejuar, pasi Allahu Azze ue Xhel e ka shpallur atë të ndaluar  është dy llojesh: ajo që ka të bëjë me zemrën dhe ajo me besimin. Kjo e fundit është ajo që të nxjerr nga Islami dhe jo e para (kur nuk ka të bëjë me vepra të cilat konsiderohen kufër i madh kryerja e tyre apo vetë ato). Çdo gjynahqar bën istihlal me gjynahun e tij  në kuptimin e veprës së tij, dhe çdo gjynahqar e nënvlerëson gjynahun, përndryshe, ai nuk do ta kishte kryer atë. Pastaj vjen ky tekfirs guximtar dhe i gjykon si murtedë ata, të cilët ai kurrë nuk i ka takuar, sepse, në opinionin e tij, të kënaqurit e tyre me gjynahun dhe mospërmbajtja është një shenjë që i nxjerr ata kinse po i konsiderojnë këto çështje të lejuara me zemrat e tyre, domethënë, si çështje të besimit. Allahu e vraftë këtë epsh të verbër. Këtij personi të veçantë, kur i ka bërë këto deklarata, i është tërhequr vëmendja në publik nga Shejkh Muhamed Aman el-Xhami, dhe ky qortim i është dërguar me kasetë, bashkë me ftesën për një debat të hapur në lidhje me fjalët e tij. Streha e parë për këtë tekfirs ishte pretendimi se fjalët e sipërpërmendura qenë shkruar pa miratimin e tij (domethënë ishin shpifur ndaj tij). Pastaj ai e pranoi ftesën për debat (në Xhidde), porse ai nuk arriti të merrte pjesë. Pastaj atij i është kërkuar vazhdimisht të tërhiqet nga këto fjalë ose ta distancojë veten e tij nga ato, nëse ato i janë atribuuar atij në mënyrë të rreme (edhe përkundër faktit se ato ekzistonin në fund të librit të tij të turpshëm). Sfidat e Shejkh Muhamed Aman el-Xhami ndaj këtij personi dhe sjelljeve të tija foshnjarake ishin të vazhdueshme, porse nuk patën asnjë rezultat. Për më tepër, kthehu tek kaseta Nasiha Ila Sefer el-Hauali nga Shejkh Muhamed Aman el-Xhami.]


Nasr el-Umer thotë: Imagjinata se të këqijat e pranishme në shoqërinë tonë janë thjesht gjynahe. Shumë njerëz tani imagjinojnë se (përfshirja në) kamatë është veç një gjynah apo një gjynah i madh, dhe se alkooli dhe drogat janë thjesht gjynahe, se ryshfeti është gjynah ose një nga gjynahet e mëdha Jo, vëllezërit e mi! Unë e kam shqyrtuar këtë çështje dhe ajo më është bërë e qartë tashmë se shumë nga njerëzit në shoqërinë tonë e kanë shpallur kamatën të lejuar, dhe strehimi është tek Allahu!! A e dini se në bankat me kamatë në vendin tonë kanë më shumë se një milion njerëz. Allahu është mbikëqyrës mbi ju. A e dinë gjithë këta miliona se kamata është e haram dhe se ata veç e kanë kryer këtë akt, ndërkohë që ai është veç gjynah? Jo, pasha Allahun!! Për shkak të përhapjes dhe teprisë së gjynahut, rreziku më i madh i pranishëm është se shumë i kanë shpallur të lejuara (istehalu) këto gjynahe të mëdha, dhe strehimi është tek Allahu. (Kaseta: Teuhijd Euelen)


[Shënim: A e vërejte ngutjen e madhe të këtij tekfirsi guximtar e të patrembur? Duke mashtruar mendjet e dëgjuesve të tij dhe duke bërë tekfir mbi miliona Muslimanë, të cilët nuk i ka takuar ndonjëherë e as ka folur me ata, pastaj ua hap kraharorët dhe i akuzon ata me Istihlal Kalbi (se e kanë bërë të lejuar, hallall kamatën me besimin në zemrat e tyre)! Allahu e vraftë këtë epsh të verbër e të pakuptimtë, i cili nuk është gjë tjetër veç një produkt i mësimeve kanceroze të Kutubizmit.]


Përmbledhje


Pasoja e natyrshme të mjerimit të Kutubizmit, është mjerimi dhe degradimi i shoqërisë, protestat civile, demonstrata, vrasje, atentate dhe fundi i shenjtërisë dhe sigurisë së shoqërisë. Askush nuk mund ti mohojë pasojat e Kutubizmit mbi Shoqërinë Algjeriane dhe burrat, gratë dhe fëmijët e pafajshëm Muslimanë, me përjashtim të ndonjë hizbiu, zemra e të cilit është nxirë nga efektet e këqija të Hizbijes. Dhe përkrahësit e revolucionit Algjerian, në të vërtetë, ishin ata si Sefer el-Hauali, Selman el-Aude dhe ithtarët e tjerë të Kutubizmit. Kutubistët e Algjerisë e morën në duart e tyre ligjin dhe filluan ti vrasin Muslimanët gjynahqarë, duke i gjykuar ata si qafirë dhe refuzues të gjykimit të Allahut, thjesht me kryerjen e gjynahut. Sepse, sipas mendimit të Kutubistëve, njësoj si ata që përmendëm më lart, të tillë gjynahqarë i kanë bërë të lejuara veprimet e tyre si një çështje e besimit dhe janë të kënaqur me një gjykues tjetër veç Allahut.


Ishte pikërisht për llogari të këtyre aktiviteteve që rrjedha e ngjarjeve çoi në vrasjen e 40.000 civilëve në Siri, në fillim të viteve 80, kur autoritetet  i goditën Ikhuanët, për shkak të lëvizjeve të tyre të fshehta, të cilat janë shumë larg nga Metodologjia Profetike për reformim. Dhe, po ashtu, në Algjeri, kur Kutbijinët, Khauarixhët e Kohës Sonë, luajtën rolin e tyre në shkatërrimin e shoqërisë, dhe në mënyrë të ngjashme ka ndodhur në Egjipt, përgjatë dekadave.


Shënime


1 Nuk lejohet të thuhet Shehid Filani dhe Filani pa i shtuar kësaj InshaAllah, sepse kjo është në kundërshtim më Sunetin dhe është rruga e Murrxhiave. Imam Bukhari ka përfshirë në Sahijhun e tij një kapitull me titull: Kapitulli: Nuk lejohet të thuhet filani e filani është Shehid, dhe Shejkh Ibn Uthejmin ka dhënë një fetva në lidhje me këtë çështje, duke cituar Imam Bukharin dhe duke thënë gjithashtu: Nuk lejohet të dëshmohet për një person të caktuar se ai është shehid, edhe nëse ai është vrarë, ndërsa ka qenë duke luftuar në xhihad kundra kufarëve. Kjo, për shkak se nënkuptimi i kësaj dëshmie është se për të është dëshmuar Xheneti, dhe dëshmia për Xhenet nuk lejohet vetëm se për ata, për të cilët ka dëshmuar i Dërguari, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Megjithatë, mund të thuhet Shpresohet që ai te jetë prej shehidëve 




Ndërsa, kur dikush është i vendosur dhe thotë Ai është shehid, kjo nuk lejohet, është haram. Nuk lejohet për arsye se kjo është nga çështjet e Gajbit  (el-Fad ue Mefahijm fij Mizanil-Islam, fq 18)


2 Sejid Kutbi i quante të gjithë ata që nuk pajtoheshin me të dhe me mesazhin e tij prej tekfiri dhe shkatërrimtar si të butë dhe disfatistë. Nuk duhet të të habisë fakti se ata që janë të helmuar me mësimet e tij të neveritshme, duhet të bëjnë, gjithashtu, të njëjtat akuza kundër atyre të cilët refuzojnë ti pranojnë mësimet e tyre, siç është Muhamed Kutb, dhe Abdu-Rrahman Abdul-Khalik. 


Shejkh Abdul-Malik bin Ahmed el-Mubarak el-Xhezairi ka thënë për të dërguarin e Ali bin Haxh: I dërguari i Ali bin Haxh në Frontin Algjerian, i quajtur el-Hashimi Sahnuni, i quante të gjithë ata që nuk bënin tekfir mbi udhëheqësit me këtë emër -Murrxhij. Kështu që, kur e pyeta atë kush ishte pika e tij referuese për këtë, ai tha: Muhamed Kutb dhe Abdu-Rrahman Abdul-Khalik. (Medarikun-Nedhr, fq.110, edicioni i dytë.)


Në të vërtetë, kjo është trashëgimia e vetë Sejid Kutbit, në atë se kush nuk bën tekfir mbi udhëheqësit, po tregohet i butë me ta!! Por sot, kjo akuza ka marrë një tjetër formë: mosbërja tekfir mbi shoqëritë Muslimane atëherë, ishte një qëndrim i butë dhe disfatist, kurse sot, të mos ngutesh për të bërë tekfir mbi udhëheqësit është shndërruar në Irrxha!! Kutubizmi i kohëve moderne i konsideron në mënyrë të domosdoshme Imamët e Ehli Sunetit, Imam Ibni Bazin dhe Imam Albanin, se ata qenë Murrxhi ekstremistë (gulat), dhe Irrxhaja e tyre ishte paralele me atë të Xhehm Ibn Safuan, pasi ata bëjnë tekfir mbi udhëheqësin që gjykon me diçka tjetër veç asaj që ka shpallur Allahu në legjislacionin e përgjithshëm, apo në ligj sekularist, në bazë të besimit në zemër (Itikad) ose duke e bërë të lejuar atë me zemër, kur ajo është e ndaluar (Istihlal Kalbi).






Shënime Përmbyllëse



Në këtë seri kemi hedhur një vështrim tek Kutubizmi Fillestar, duke nxjerrë në pah konceptet dhe idealet e tij kryesore. Filluam duke argumentuar se Kutubizmi ekziston si një ideologji dhe si një sekt. Themeli i mësimeve të Kutubizmit është një interpretim i shtrembëruar i Shehadetit La ilahe il-lAllah, e propaganduar fillimisht nga Sejid Kutbi. Ky interpretim i shtrembëruar është baza e bërjes së Hakimijes, parimin e kërkuar  të adhurimit, që do të thotë kapja pas Sheriatit Islamik në të gjitha çështjet dhe gjykimi me Sheriat në të gjitha çështjet. Dhe si e tillë, çdo devijim nga ky ideal (dhe ky ideal, në fakt, nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë, që nga periudhat e hershme të historisë Islame) i shndërron të gjitha shoqëritë dhe kombet në sisteme të Xhahilijetit Para-Islamik. Mbi këtë ndërtohet tekfiri i shoqërive dhe i kombeve, edhe nëse ata e thonë Shehadetin dhe i kryejnë ritualet e adhurimit. Dhe, për pasojë, kjo krijon figurat revolucionare, të cilët nxisin idetë për konflikte, luftëra civile, rebelim, dhe të gjitha këto në emër të vendosjes së Drejtësisë Sociale.


Kjo është bërthama e Kutubizmit Klasik, dhe degëzimet e tij të ndryshme (Sururizmi, Turathizmi, Arurizmi e të tjerë) i kanë shtuar koncepte të tjera shtesë dhe mekanizma, për të ndihmuar në realizimin e qëllimit të përgjithshëm.


Në kursin tjetër, që do të përgatisim Kutubismi i Nivelit Mesatar, do të kalojmë në mësimet e dorës së dytë të Kutubizmit, ndryshe nga mësimet thelbësore që diskutuam në këtë seri, të cilat ekzistojnë për të vetmin qëllim: që tua lehtësojnë rrugën idealeve të Kutubizmit.


Është e një rëndësie thelbësore që të rikujtojmë urtësinë madhështore e të përjetshme, që gjendet në transmetimin e Hasen el-Basrit, të cilin e kemi përmendur në fillim të këtij kursi: 


El-Hasen el-Basri (v. 110 H) ka thënë: Në të vërtetë, Haxhaxhi është ndëshkimi i Allahut, kështu që mos e zmbrapsni ndëshkimin e Allahut me duart tuaja. Por, duhet të nënshtroheni dhe të bindeni, sepse Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:


Ne i mbërthyem ata me ndëshkim, por ata nuk iu përulën Zotit të tyre, dhe as nuk iu lutën Atij me përulje. [el-Muminun, 76]


(Minhaxhus-Sunne, Shejkhul-Islam, 4/528)


Ibn Sad rrëfen në librin e tij Tabakatul-Kubra (7/163-165): Një grup Muslimanësh erdhën tek el-Hasen el-Basri të kërkonin një fetva për tu rebeluar kundër Haxhaxhit. Dhe ata thanë:


O Ebu Seid! Çfarë thua ti për luftimin e këtij tirani që ka derdhur gjakun dhe ka marrë pasuritë padrejtësisht dhe ka bërë këtë e atë? 


el-Hasen el-Basri tha: Unë mendoj se ai nuk duhet luftuar. Nëse ky është ndëshkim nga Allahu, atëherë ju nuk do të jeni të aftë që ta largoni atë me shpatat tuaja. Nëse kjo është një sprovë nga Allahu, atëherë bëhuni të durueshëm, derisa të vijë vendimi i Allahut, dhe Ai është më i miri i gjykatësve. 


Kështu që ata u larguan nga el-Haseni dhe nuk u pajtuan me të dhe u rebeluan kundër Haxhaxhit, kështu që Haxhaxhi i vrau ata që të gjithë. 

El-Haseni thoshte: Nëse njerëzit do të kishin durim, kur sprovohen nga sunduesit e tyre të padrejtë, nuk do të zgjasë shumë para se Allahu tu japi atyre një rrugëdalje. Megjithatë, ata gjithmonë nxitojnë për tek shpatat e tyre, kështu që lihen ata me shpatat e tyre. Pasha Allahun! Qoftë edhe për një ditë të vetme, ata nuk kanë sjellë ndonjë mirësi.


Kështu që themi: Kurrë nuk kanë treguar ndonjëherë nënshtrim dhe përulje Kutubistët e Sirisë, apo ata të Egjiptit, apo ata të Algjerisë, përkundrazi, ata kanë ngulmuar në arrogancën e tyre, ku pretendojnë se ata mund ta ndryshojnë vendimin e Allahut me duart e tyre, pa u mbështetur në Metodologjinë e Profetëve.

Ata u dhanë pas Kutubizmit të tyre dhe kështu u lanë të mbështeten tek Kutubizmi i tyre, dhe kjo nuk u vlejti asgjë. Kutubizmi nuk e ndaloi dot masakrimin e 40.000 vetëve në qytetet e Halebit, Himsit, Hamas, në Siri, në vitin 1981 në duart e udhëheqësit të tyre tiran. Për fat të keq, sikur ata veç të ishin treguar të duruar dhe të përulur, dhe të merrnin Metodologjinë e Profetëve për reformimin e shoqërisë, sepse vërtet atëherë Allahu do ti kishte hapur qiejt për ta e do tu siguronte çdo lloj mbështetje, bashkë me sigurinë dhe paprekshmërinë, siç i premtoi Allahu popullit të Nuhut. Dhe Kutubistët e Algjerisë, ata u ngutën drejt Kutubizmit të tyre dhe Dhilalit të tyre dhe kështu u lanë të mbështeten në Kutubizmin dhe Dhilalin e tyre, që nuk solli gjë tjetër veçse fatkeqësi pas fatkeqësie dhe masakër pas masakre.


Duhet ta dish, o kërkues i të vërtetës, se kjo është një trashëgimi e përjetshme: kushdo që zgjedh një metodologji tjetër veç asaj të Pejgamberëve, atëherë ai do ti lihet vetes së tij dhe metodologjisë së tij. Dhe çfarë hajri është sjellë nga këto grupe e parti, të cilat janë në kundërshtim me Pejgamberët dhe zgjedhin rrugë tjetër nga ajo e tyre?? Qoftë edhe për një ditë të vetme, ata nuk kanë sjellë ndonjëherë hajr! Përkundrazi, ata u kanë sjellë vetëm fitne pas fitneje për Islamin dhe për Muslimanët.


Dhe dije se refuzimi që u bëjmë atyre nuk është tjetër veçse mbrojtje e shoqërisë dhe mbrojtje e burrave, e grave dhe e fëmijëve të pafajshëm, e jetëve dhe e pasurive të tyre, jo mbrojtje e padrejtësive të atyre që u është dhënë autoriteti mbi ne. Ne i konsiderojmë ata si një sprovë dhe dënim, dhe prandaj ne do të qëndrojmë tamam si në sprovë dhe në dënim, duke treguar durim. Dhe nuk do të jemi njerëz që ngutemi, ndërkohë që i nënshtrohemi Zotit tonë, duke treguar përulje ndaj Tij dhe duke iu lutur Atij me përulje, derisa Ai të na çojë më tej në ndjekjen e metodologjisë së Profetëve dhe në atë të Imam Malik, në përmirësim dhe rregullimin e shpirtrave tanë dhe shoqërisë përreth nesh.


Ne i lutemi Allahut që Ai ta mbrojë Islamin dhe Muslimanët nga kuptimet e bidatit dhe Kutbijinëve, të cilat e kanë pllakosur Umetin e Muslimanëve dhe janë bërë shkak i luftërave të mëdha civile, masakrimin e njerëzve të pafajshëm dhe shkatërrimin e stabilitetit të shoqërive, ashtu sikurse i lutemi Allahut, më të lartit, që Ai ti japë këtij Umeti dhe të gjithë thirrësve dhe predikuesve të tij sukses në kapjen pas Metodologjisë së vërtetë të Profetëve në thirrjen për tek Allahu, e cila nuk është tjetër veçse pastrim dhe rregullim i besimeve të tyre nga kënetat e Shirkut, bidateve dhe besëtytnive, dhe edukim me fenë e pastër, në përputhje me thënien e mirënjohur të Imam Malik:Pjesa e fundit e këtij Umeti nuk ka për tu rregulluar, përveç se me atë që u rregullua pjesa e hershme e tij.

Amin.


Test Përfundimtar


1.      Përmblidh mësimet thelbësore të Kutubizmit në një paragraf të shkurtër.


2.      Cilat janë mendimet kryesore të ideologjisë së Kutubizmit?


3.      Cilët janë librat kryesorë ku gjendet ideologjia e Kutubizmit?


4.      Cilët janë disa nga figurat më të shquara mes Kutbijinëve?


5.      Çfarë interpretimi kanë dhënë Kutbijinët për Shehadetin? Ku qëndron përplasja mes kësaj dhe kuptimit të saktë dhe gjithëpërfshirës që njihet nga Pasuesit e Sunetit?


6.      Kush janë disa nga shtetet në të cilat u dëshmuan pasojat shkatërrimtare të Kutubizmit?


7.      Mbi cilat baza janë shpallur murtedunë (të dalë nga feja) shoqëritë dhe shtetet Islame, sipas mënyrës Kutubiste të të menduarit?


8.      Çfarë lloj Teuhijdi u shpik nga Kutubistët, me qëllim përforcimin e interpretimit të tyre të veçantë të kuptimit të Shehadetit?


9.      Në çfarë drejtimesh Kutubizmi ka paralelizma me mësimet e sektit të parë, që doli nga Xhemati i Muslimanëve - Khauarixhët?


10.  Ku ndryshojnë mësimet e Kutubizmit nga Metodologjia e Profetëve në Thirrjen për tek Allahu dhe metodologjia e Imam Malik?


11.  Trego disa shembuj nga pasojat shkatërrimtare të Kutubizmit në dekadat e fundit.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Dy rrugët dhe dy metodologjitë  Njëra që çon në parajsë dhe tjetra në Shtëpinë e Vuajtjes
Shkëputur nga një shtjellim lidhur me ngjarjet e viteve të fundit në skenën e da'ues i titulluar "Përgjigje ndaj Dyshimeve të Kutbive në Lidhje me Atribuimin ndaj Sunetit dhe Selefizmit"





Është me rëndësi që t'ju shpjegojmë një dobi me rëndësi, me anë të së cilës selefitë e vërtetë do të dallohen nga pohuesit e rrejshëm të Sunetit dhe selefizmit, dhe kjo është:



Reflekto me kujdes, o Suni, në atë çfarë është përmendur dhe ki vëmendjen se çkado që kemi diskutuar dhe për çka kemi shfaqur interesim janë çështje të metodologjisë, dmth parime të fesë. Dhe janë pikërisht këto parime dhe çështje në të cilat jemi kundërshtuar. Bazuar në këto çështje kemi shfaqur besnikëri dhe jemi distancuar, dhe për këtë shkak na janë mësyer vëllezërit e shejtanit1 dhe ushtritë e tij ndër huliganët poterexhi dhe ata si këta, dhe ata si këta, dhe ata si këta prapë. Kështu, ne kërkuam pikëpamjet dhe gjykimet e dijetarëve tanë dhe morëm e përvetësuam sqarimet e tyre, dhe e morëm këtë për medhheb tonin dhe si rrugë për ta ndjekur. Këto çështje përfshijnë:



1. Çështjen e Teuhidit dhe natyrën e risuar të "Teuhid ul-Hakimije."2
2. Metodologjinë e përgënjeshtrimit të bidatçinjëve dhe çështjen e parimit të shpikur të el-Muwazanes3
3. Çështjet e tekfirit dhe el-Hakimije në përgjithësi
4. Mënyrën e bindjes ndaj pushtetarëve tiranë dhe mëkatarë
5. Kuptimin e saktë të Fikh ul-Uaki'4
6. Metodologjinë e pejgamberëve në thirrjen për tek Allahu
7. Çështjet e trajtimit të bidatçinjëve dhe librave të bidatçinjëve
8. Herezitë e Sejjid Kutbit dhe librave të tij
9. Çështjet e shumëllojshmërisë së grupeve dhe partive
10. Çështjen e respektimit të dijetarëve të mëdhenj dhe mosofendimi i tyre, si dhe ulja e vlerave të tyre para rinisë dhe njerëzve të thjeshtë
11. Çështjen e Arabisë Saudite dhe se a gjykon ky shtet me sheriat apo jo5



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Imam Ibn Baz qe pyetur, "Në lidhje me Xhema'tul-Xhihad dhe bashkëpunimin me ta?" Ai u përgjigj, " me ta s'bën të bashkëpunohet e as nuk bën t'u jepet selam. Madje, ata duhet bojkotuar dhe duhet paralajmëruar njerëzit kundër të keqes së tyre. Meqë ata janë një fitne dhe janë të dëmshëm për muslimanët, dhe ata janë vëllezërit e Shejtanit! [Nga kaseta nr.11, e incizuar në muajin Dhul-Hixheh 1408 [1987] në et-Teuijetul'-Islamije]

Dhe ishte mu ky fraksion që na mësyu, dhe ky fraksion bashkoheshin me të ngjashmit si el-Hauali dhe el-Oude, dhe siç do të shohim më vonë, ju mund të vlerësoni nga ndjekësit dhe shoqëruesit e tij se në çfarë menhexhi është personi.

2. Ka thënë shejh Ibn Uthejmin, "Kushdo që pohon se ka kategori të katërt të Teuhidit me titullin 'Teuhid el-Hakimije,' ai duhet të konsiderohet bidatçi [mubtedi]. Pra, kjo është një kategorizim i risuar që vjen nga personi i paditur, i cili s'kupton gjë nga çështjet e akides dhe fesë." [el-Muslimun nr.639, 25 Dhul-Hixheh, 1417, që korrespondon me të Premten, 2 Maj, 1997].

3. http://www.mburoja.net/Bidat/Muwazeneh.html

4. http://www.mburoja.net/Menhexh/Polit...ikhulVaki.html

5. Shejh Salih el-Feuzan qe pyetur, "Çka e këshilloni atë që thotë se ky shtet zhvillon luftë kundër fesë dhe shtyp thirrësit?"

Përgjigje:"Shteti Saudit që prej kur ka zënë fill gjithmonë e ka ndihmuar fenë dhe ndjekësit e saj. Dhe ky shtet s'është themeluar, përveç në këtë bazë. Dhe çfarëdo që bën për momentin në harxhimin e të mirave materiale për të mbështetur muslimanët në çdo vend, duke ngre qendra dhe xhami, duke dërguar thirrës [në vendet tjera], duke botuar libra  në ballë të së cilave është Kur'ani  duke hapur qendra mësimi dhe fakultete diturie, dhe gjykon me sheriatin Islamik [Tehkimuha lish-Sheri'at il-Islamije], dhe po ashtu duke vendosur nje organ të veçantë për urdhërimin në të mirë ndalimin nga e keqja në çdo qytet  atëherë e gjithë kjo është dëshmi e qartë për ndihmën e tij [shtetit] ndaj Islamit dhe ndjekësve të tij. Dhe kjo është gjemb [shexhijjun: lit. shqetësim, ankth] në fytat e njerëzve të hipokrizisë [ehl un-nifak] dhe njerëzve të së keqes dhe përçarjes. Dhe Allahu është ndihmues i fesë së Tij edhe nëse paganët dhe partiakët e anshëm mund ta urrejnë këtë.

Dhe nuk themi se ky shtet është i përsosur në çdo aspekt dhe se nuk ka gabime. Gabimet ndodhin tek çdokush dhe ne lusim Allahun që ta ndihmojë këtë shtet në përmirësimin e gabimeve. Por, sikur personi [që bën një pohim të këtillë] të shikonte në vetveten, ai do të gjente gabime që do ta parandalonin gjuhën e tij nga të folurit rreth tjerëve dhe do të turpërohej t'i shikojë të tjerët." [el-Axhuibeh el-Mufide, f.117]

Në kontrast me këtë, dëgjo fjalët e përçarësve, atyre që janë ndarë nga xhemati: Ka thënë Sefer el-Hauali, "Përsa i përket gjykimit me sheriat  këtij pohimi të lashtë  atëherë e vërteta është se në pikëpamjen tonë asgjë s'ka mbetur nga Sheriati, përveç asaj në çka thërrasin njerëzit e zotit të bërë nga njeriu [Tagut], "Çështjet Personale," dhe diçka nga ligjet e Hududit, synimi i të cilave është përforcimi i sigurisë." [Ua'd Kisinxher, f.137]

Ka thënë Selman el-Oude, "Flamujt që janë ngritur në tërë botën Islamike sot, janë flamuj laikë [jofetarë]." [Kaseta: Ja LeXherrahat el-Muslimin.] Ai po ashtu qe pyetur, siç qëndron në kasetën "Limadha Jukhafuna min el-Islam": "Struktura e ligjit në Libi s'është e panjohur për ju dhe atë çka ai përmban për luftimin kundër Islamit dhe muslimanëve. Çka është e detyrueshme për muslimanët atje? A duhet të ikin ata me fenë e tyre? Ai u përgjigj, "Këtë duhet bërë në çdo vend!!!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pra në tërë këtë  e edhe më shumë  ne [selefitë] jemi përkrahur dhe ndihmuar dhe na është dhënë sukses, uel-hamdulilah. Madje, thirrja jonë s'ka qenë e bazuar në personalitete, por në të vërtetën për të cilën ata [dijetarët] ngrenin zërin dhe për konceptin e Sunetit dhe Selefizmit që ata e mbronin dhe ndihmonin  duke ndjekur rrugën e trasuar nga paraardhësit e devotshëm. Ishte në lidhje më këtë çështje që Imam el-Albani akuzoi aktivistët kundërshtues me fjalët e tij të mirënjohura "Hauarixhët e Epokës."6



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Kur ai u pyet lidhur me librin Dhahirat ul-Irxha, tha, "Tash më duhet të them në lidhje me këtë xhemat, të cilët janë shfaqur në kohën e sotshme dhe të cilët kanë kundërshtuar selefin, them këtu, në pajtim me thënien e el-Hafidh edh-Dhehebi: Ata e kanë kundërshtuar Selefin në shumë çështje të menhexhit, dhe është me vend që t'i quaj ata Hauarixhë të epokës. Kjo i përngjan paraqitjes së tyre në kohën e sotshme  ku ne i lexojmë thëniet e tyre  nga që në të vërtetë, fjalët e tyre marrin drejtimin dhe synimin si të Haurixhëve në bërjen e tekfirit të atij që bën mëkate të mëdha. Dhe ndoshta duhet të them, kjo është ose për shkak të paditurisë nga ana e tyre, ose për shkak të një komploti të sajuar!!" [Kaseta: Harixhije Asrije 17 Dhul-Hixheh, 1417H] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Tash përqendroni vëmendjen në Kutbitë. Si i shihnin çështjet ata?



Së pari, mentorët dhe udhëheqësit e tyre ishin ata që kundërshtonin të gjitha çështjet e numëruara më lart, iu shmangën atyre dhe risuan lidhur me to. Dhe, ata ofenduan dhe mallkuan dijetarët tanë, përfshirë këtu edhe shejh Ibn Uthejminin, dhe i përqeshën e i tallën ata, për shkak se ata nuk pajtoheshin me qëndrimet e tyre.



Së dyti, kurdoqoftë që ata ofruan dëshmi kundër nesh [selefive], ajo ishte e lidhur me lavdërimin e këtij apo atij dijetari për ndonjërin nga mentorët apo udhëheqësit e tyre. Për shembull, ata sollën thënien e vjetër të shejh Albanit, ku ai lavdëron disa shkrime të Sejjid Kutbit - para se t'i bëhej e qartë e vërteta shejh Albanit lidhur me "injorancën dhe devijimin" e Sejjid Kutbit nga Islami, pasi lexoi librin e shejh Rebi bin Hadi, posaçërisht "el-Auasim Mima fi Kutub Sejjid Kutb minel-Kauasim."7



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7. Muhadithi dhe Imami, el-Albani  rahimehullah  ka thënë, duke komentuar librin 'el-Auasim mima fi Kutub Sejjid Kutub min el-Kauasim' të shejh Rebi bin Hadi, "Çdo gjë me çka ke përgënjeshtruar Sejjid Kutbin është e vërtetë [hakk] dhe është me vend. Dhe nga ky përgënjeshtrim do t'i bëhet e qartë çdokujt që lexon ndonjë gjë nga "Trashëgimia Islame," se Sejjid Kutb s'ka pasur dituri mbi Usul [bazat] apo Furu [çështjet anësore] të Islamit. Kështu që Allahu të shpërbleftë me shpërblimin më të mirë, o vëlla Rebi, për përmbushjen e këtij detyrimi të shpjegimit dhe zbulimin e injorancës dhe devijimit të tij nga Islami." Marrë nga një kopje dorëshkrimi të Imam Albanit, e cila gjindet në librin 'Bera'eh Ulema el-Ummeh min Tezkije Ehl ul-Bidat uel Mudhemmeh," një përgënjeshtrim kundër mbrojtësve të Sejjid Kutbit. Kjo thënie është shkruar në pjesën e hershme të 1999, para vdekjes së shejhut, Allahu pastë mëshirë ndaj tij.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Po ashtu ata sollën thënien e vjetër të shejh Albanit që mbron Seferin dhe Selmanin [para se këta të burgoseshin], ku ai i lavdëron të dy këta. Mirëpo, pas 1417H, kur ai pat lexuar librin [Dhahirat ul-Irxha] të cilin më pas e quajti "skajshmëri në të keqen," ai ndryshoi qëndrimin e tij dhe i quajti ata "Hauarixhë të Epokës" dhe e përshkroi menhexhin e tyre si "Ihuani," dhe pranoi që "vëllezërit tanë në Medine dinin më shumë se ne rreth tyre" dhe kërkoi shpëtim nga e keqja në të cilën ishin ata, "e keqja e injorancës, devijimit dhe llumit," siç e quajti ai. Referoju kasetave "Harixhije Asrije" dhe po ashtu "Fitnet ul-Asr" të Imam shejh Albanit, ku vihet në pah gjendja e tyre.



Njëlloj, ata sollën shkrimet e Bekr Ebu Zejdit kundër shejh Rebi bin Hadi në orvatjen e tyre për të diskredituar përgënjeshtrimet kundër Sejjid Kutbit, përkundër faktit që Bekr Ebu Zejd mohoi shkrimet e veta [thjesht nja katër faqe] dhe e mallkoi atë që i shpërndan ato, siç na ka mbërri nëpërmjet autoriteteve të besueshme, përfshirë shejh Rebi bin Hadi, i cili është i besueshëm [thikah] tek të gjithë dijetarët, madje Ibn Ma'ini i epokës sonë. E lëre më faktin që ata më të mëdhenj [në statut] se Bekr Ebu Zejd i kanë lavdëruar dhe rekomanduar përpjekjet dhe punimet e shejh Rebi bin Hadi përsa i përket kësaj.



Njëlloj, ata përhapën dhe reklamuan fetuatë [gjykimet] shumë të vjetra dhe të shfuqizuara të dijetarëve mbi bashkëpunimin me grupet dhe partitë e hizbijes dhe devijimit, siç janë Ihuan ul-Muslimin dhe xhemat et-Teblig  tërë këtë me qëllim për të arsyetuar metodologjinë Benauite që Abdur-Rahman Abdul-Halik orvatej ta fuste në radhët e selefive. Këto thënie të dijetarëve tanë qenë bërë para se t'u ishte bërë i qartë realitetit i këtyre grupeve.8 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8. Dobi: Tërmeti kataklizmik në Abdur-Rahman Abdul-Halik: Ihuanët dhe Tebligët janë ndër shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet [!!]:

Ajo që rrënoi parimet e ndryshuara të Abdur-Rahman Abdul-Halik, orvatjet e tij për mashtrim dhe hile kundër bijve të Ehl us-Sunet dhe menhexhit selefi, dhe lojrat diplomatike të tij me dijetarët e mëdhenj të Umetit është si vijon:

Imami bujar, Ibn Baz qe pyetur, "Allahu të dhashtë të mira. Hadithi i pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ue selam] në lidhje me ndarjen e Umetit, "Umeti im së shpejti do të ndahet në shtatëdhjetë e tre grupe", pra a është xhemat et-Teblig me aktet e shirkut dhe bidatit që gjinden tek ta, dhe njëlloj Ihuan ul-Muslimin më atë që kanë nga partishmëria, ndarja e radhëve, përdorimi i forcës kundër Wullat el-Umur, dhe mosbindjen [ndaj sunduesve], pra, a hyjnë këto dy grupe [në grupet e përmendura në hadith]?

Ai u përgjigj, "Ata hyjnë në shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet. Kushdo që kundërshton akiden e Ehl us-Sunetit hyn në shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet. Qëllimi pas kësaj thënieje, "Umeti im," është Umeti që i është përgjigjur thirrjes së tij [Umet el-Ixhabe], domethënë ata që i janë përgjigjur thirrjes së tij dhe e kanë bërë të qartë ndjekjen e tij, dhe ata janë shtatëdhjetë e tre grupe. Përsa i përket shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve, midis tyre është mosbesimtari, mëkatari dhe bidatçiu; ata janë në lloje të ndryshme."

Pyetësi më pas tha, "Do të thotë që këto dy grupe [Ihuanët dhe Tebligët] përfshihen përbrenda këtyre shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve? Shejhu u përgjigj, "Po, nga shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet. Dhe kështu qëndron puna edhe me Murxhiat dhe të tjerët. Murxhiat dhe Hauarixhët, disa dijetarë i konsiderojnë mosbesimtarë, mirëpo, ata në të vërtetë janë nga përgjithësia e shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve." Fundi i fjalëve të shejhut. Kjo ekziston në mësimet e shejhut mbi "Sherhu ul-Munteka," e incizuar në kasetë në Ta'if në vitin 1418H.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Njëlloj, ata sollën lavdërimin e shejh Ibn Bazit për një nga librat e Abdur-Rahman Abdul-Halik.



Njëlloj, ata sollën një lavdërim të vjetër të shejh Ibn Baz për Sefer el-Haualin, para se ai dhe bashkëmendimtarët e tij të ishin burgosur.



Njëlloj, ata sollën mbrojtjen e shejh Ibn Xhibrinit për Sejjid Kutbin.



Ne mund të vazhdojmë edhe më tej [më shembuj të këtillë]



Thelbi i kësaj është se, përsa i përket çështjeve që përvijuam më lart, të gjitha nga të cilat janë çështje të menhexhit selefi, koncepte të Sunetit dhe Selefizmit, çfarë sollën ata [hizbijunët] si dëshmi apo si shembull nga selefi, apo nga dijetarët selefij të sotshëm? Asgjë.



Madje, çështjet e vetme që mund t'i sillnin shpirtrat e tyre të falimentuar dhe intelektet e tyre ishin çështjet si në vijim:



Shejh Ibn Baz ka lavdëruar librin e Abdur-Rahman Abdul-Halik, 'es-Sirat,' në të cilin përmendet "Teuhid el-Hukm,"  dhe ai nuk e ka kritikuar  andaj kjo justifikon bidatin e Teuhid ul-Hakimije për të cilin në flisnim!!!



Apo:



Shejh Albani ka lavdëruar disa shprehje të përdorura nga Sejjid Kutb, andaj kjo tash justifikon tekfirizmin e tij, Bolshevizmin, thirrjen për revolucion të tipit Marksist, rrugën e Hauarixhëve, Rafidhizmin, Xhehmizmin, Racionalizmin dhe të tjera fatkeqësi të mëdha, herezi dhe bidate të Sejjid Kutbit, për të cilat ai duhet të mbrohet dhe të tregohet besnikëri ndaj tij!!!



Apo:



Shejh Rebi bin Hadi e lavdëron qeverinë Saudite, andaj kjo tregon në besnikërinë e tij ndaj tyre dhe të qenit e tij i paguar [nga qeveria] dhe si pasojë, ai është spiun e armik i rigjallërimit [sehue] dhe i da'uetit, kurse përgënjeshtrimi i tij kundër Sejjid Kutbit dhe Kutbive është diçka me anë të së cilës shteti Saudit justifikohet dhe përjetësohet!!!



Ata veçse shfaqin mashtrimin e jashtëm të jetës së kësaj bote dhe koncepteve të Sunetit dhe Selefizmit, dhe realiteteve të zhveshura të jetës së përtejme ndaj të cilave ata janë të shkujdesur Çështjet për ta janë të ndërtuara rreth personaliteteve, mu ajo gjë kundër së cilës ka paralajmëruar shejh Ibn Uthejmini, në çka e kanë cituar kundërshtarët tanë. Realitetet dëshmojnë për këtë  uelhamdulilah.



Është ky lloj i logjikës perverte të papërmbajtjes, që ata kanë qenë në gjendje ta parashtrojnë dhe me anë të së cilës ata ua kanë përshkruar njerëzve të thjeshtë se ata janë në të vërtetën dhe se dijetarët e mëdhenj janë me ta dhe i përkrahun ata, e kështu me radhë. Shumë nga ata që janë mashtruar dhe gënjyer nga ata, janë të ligësht në dituri dhe përgjegjësi, ata që e presin me zell dhe me dëshirë të vërtetën  Allahu i shpalostë realitetet e atyre për ta

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Pyetësi 1: Dikush e ka bërë kategorinë e katërt për Teuhid dhe e ka quajtur atë Teuhid el-Hakimije.



Shejh Feuzan: [ndërhyn] Kjo është devijim..., kjo është devijim, kjo është devijim dhe një shtesë [e panevojshme], të cilën nuk e kanë vërtetuar dijetarët. Teuhidi s'është veçse dy apo tre kategori kjo është kundërthënëse, një person thotë se Teuhidi është vetëm një kategori ndërsa tjetri thotë se është katër kategori. E gjithë kjo është devijim.



Pyetësi 1: Dëshmia e këtij personi për këtë është se baza për këtë kategorizim



Shejh Feuzan: [ndërhyn] [fjalët e paqarta] Teuhid el-Hakimije kategori e pavarur dhe kjo nuk po hyka në Teuhid el-Uluhije? Kjo hyn në Teuhid el-Uluhije! Kjo është lloj adhurimi dhe lloj devocioni ndaj Allahut të fuqishëm e të madhërishëm.



Pyetësi 2: Ai thotë që këto tre kategorizime: el-Uluhije, er-Rububije dhe el-Esma ues-Sifat, ai thotë që kjo është çështje tek e cila arrihet me anë të ixhtihadit të dijetarëve, apo me anë të hetimit dhe analizës [istikra'].



Shejh Feuzan: Kjo mjafton për ne, ne s'do t'i shtojmë asaj për të cilën ata janë pajtuar njëzëshëm, dhe ata pajtohen në këtë [atëherë] vjen një i paditur në shekullin e njëzet ai thotë 'Unë jam muxhtehid dhe do të shtoj në atë mbi çka kanë rënë dakord dijetarët.' Kjo është devijim



Pyetësi 2: [ndërhyn]



Shejh Feuzan: Kjo është gabim! Nga që el-Hakimije hyn në Teuhid ul-Uluhije. Kush e ka bërë atë kategori në vete apo kategori të veçantë? A do ta bëjë ai namazin kategori të pestë apo të gjashtë dhe xhihadin kategori të shtatë? [Për shkak se] të gjitha llojet e adhurimit janë nga llojet Teuhidit? Kjo s'është me vend...



Pyetësi 2: Domethënë që kjo është thënie e risuar [bidat], kjo thënie [Teuhid el-Hakimije]?



Shejh Feuzan: Po, s'ka dyshim në këtë, kjo është në kundërshtim me ixhmanë [e Ehlus-Suneh]. Asnjë nga njerëzit e diturisë kurrë s'kanë folur me këtë. Kjo është në kundërshtim me ixhma." [Shkoqitur nga nje seancë pyetje-përgjigjesh me shejhun  salafipublications.com]




Komisioni i Dijetarëve të Medhenj shkroi:"Të bësh hakimije kategori të veçantë nga kategoritë e teuhidit është vepër e risuar [bidat]. Asnjë nga imamët që ne njohim kurrë s'kanë folur mbi këtë [ndarje]." [Fetua nr.18870, 11/6/1417H.]




Shejh Ibn Uthejmin kur është pyetur "Si t'i përgënjeshtrojmë ata?", dmth ata që e bëjnë Teuhid el-Hakimije kategori të katërt, ai u përgjigj:"Ne i përgënjeshtrojmë ata duke u thënë, 'Çfarë do të thotë el-Hakimije?' Kjo s'ka tjetër kuptim veçse që gjykimi i përket vetëm Allahut,' dhe kjo është Teuhid ur-Rububije. Pra, Allahu, Ai është Zoti, Krijuesi, Pronari Sovran, Ai që i kontrollon çështjet. Por, përsa i përket asaj çka ata mendojnë me të dhe shpjegimit të rrezikut të kësaj ideje të tyre, atëherë ne nuk i njohim qëllimet dhe dëshirat e tyre, andaj ne s'mund të vlerësojmë seriozitetin e kësaj çështjeje." [Gazeta el-Muslimun, botimi nr.639]



Po ashtu në një vend tjetër kur është pyetur lidhur me këtë koncept, ai tha:"Kjo thënie është e shpikur, e risuar, thënie djallëzore, e cila e bën të neveritshëm atë që e përdor këtë dhe vërtet kjo është bidat i devijuar." [Lika'ul Meftuh nr.150, 20 Sheual, 1417H.]



Po ashtu ka thënë: "Vërtet, ai që thërret në këtë është bidatçi. Vërtet, kjo është një kategorizim i risuar, i cili buron nga një i paditur që s'kupton gjë nga çështjet e Akides dhe Fesë." [Gazeta el-Muslimun, botimi nr.639]




Imam el-Albani deklaroi:"el-Hakimije është degë ndër degët e Teuhid ul-Uluhije, dhe ata që e përqendrojnë vëmendjen në këtë thënie të risuar së voni në kohën e sotme, e përdorin atë si armë jo për t'ua mësuar muslimanëve Teuhidin me të cilin erdhën të gjithë të dërguarit dhe pejgamberët, por si një armë politike Kështu që po të mos ishte fakti që ata e përdorin këtë thënie si mjet për propagandën e tyre politike, atëherë ne do të thonim:'Ky është artikulli ynë që na është kthyer' Pra, ne jemi ata që kanë propaganduar këtë hadith, e pastaj kjo i mbërriu të tjerët. Më pas ata e avancuan një pjesë të Teuhid ul-Uluhije apo adhurimit me këtë titull të risuar për qëllime politike Pra, ju e përdorni këtë term [el-hakimije] për të zhvilluar luftë kundër atyre për të cilët ju dyshoni se janë mosbesimtarë nga mesi i pushtetarëve nga që ata nuk gjykojnë me ligjin Islamik. Por ju e keni harruar veten, sepse kjo hakimije përfshin çdo musliman." [Gazeta el-Muslimun nr.639]




Shejh Salih es-Sedlan ka thënë:"Kushdo që e bën hakimije kategori ndër kategoritë e Teuhidit, ai është ose i paditur, ose bidatçi që merr një opinion nga opinionet e filozofëve. Këto opinione s'janë të njohura në Akiden e Sheriatit. Ai po ashtu mund të jetë njeri që tregon gjëra por nuk e di se çfarë tregon." [Gazeta el-Muslimun, botimi nr.639]




Shejh Abdullah es-Sebt ka thënë:"Andaj, përse revolucionistët dhe thirrësit në revolucion dhe Hauarixhët përdorin el-Hakimije? Them  siç shpjegoi alameja e Shamit, shejh Nasirud-Din el-Albani  se ata e përdorin këtë për qëllime politike, meqë ata e bëjnë këtë hakimije vetëm për pushtetarët. Për këtë arsye, ata nguten të bëjnë tekfir në ta, ngase ata nuk gjykojnë me Shpalljen. Ndërsa ata e bëjnë të detyrueshme kryengritjen kundër tyre dhe përdorimin e armëve! Kjo në vetvete është nga teoritë e Hauarixhëve të vjetër, të cilët përdorën armën kundër Halifes [radiallah anhu].



Pra, hakimije në kohën tonë përdoret si mënyrë për t'u kryengritur dhe bërë revolucion, dhe hakimije vetvetiu është një qasje e vjetër. Andaj, hakimije përdoret si mënyrë për të bërë tekfir, dhe ata e përdorin atë si justifikim dhe si një mënyrë për t'i bindur ata që i ndjekin derisa t'i ndjekin në atë çka ata dëshirojnë! Kjo është nje mënyrë e lehtë për të bindur, posaçërisht meqë e dimë se ata që i pasojnë janë ata që nuk u japin kurrfarë rëndësie dijetarëve dhe nuk u japin kurrfarë statusi deklaratave të tyre. Madje thojnë:'Ne jemi njerëz dhe ata janë njerëz.' Kjo është pikërisht çfarë thonin paraardhësit e tyre [Hauarixhët]! [Gazeta el-Muslimun, botimi nr.635, 26 Dhul-Hixheh, 1417]




Përfundim:



Shejh Rebi Ibn Hadi el-Madkhali thotë:"Në përfundim them se besoj vetëm në hakimijen e Allahut dhe besoj në gjithpërfshirjen e kësaj hakimije dhe se është e detyrueshme për çdo individ, grup, pushtetar dhe thirrës që t'i nënshtrohen kësaj. Kushdo që nuk gjykon me atë që ka shpallur Allahu në thirrjen e tij, në akiden e tij dhe në shtetin e tij, atëherë këta janë shkelësit dhe janë mosbesimtarë dhe të pabindur mu ashtu siç ka thënë Allahu dhe siç e kanë kuptuar Selefus-Salih, jo siç është kuptuar nga ata që e teprojnë apo nga ata që janë të shkujdesur. Unë i hedh poshtë vazhdimisht ata që e kufizojnë atë në një aspekt, ata që e kundërshtojnë metodologjinë e urtë dhe të qartë të pejgamberëve [alejhimus-selam] dhe të cilët fillojnë me çështje dytësore para bazave dhe i bëjnë mjetet synime dhe heqin diçka nga synimet e vërteta, të cilën të gjithë pejgamberët e kanë lejuar.



I zgjas duart e mia me përulsi duke e lutur Allahun t'i bëjë të gjithë muslimanët  njerëzit e thjeshtë, sunduesit dhe thirrësit  të gjykojnë me Librin e Allahut dhe Sunetin e të dërguarit të Tij [salallahu aljhi ue selam] në çështjet e akides, sjelljes, ekonomisë, çështjeve sociale dhe politikës, dhe që ata të bashkojnë fjalën dhe radhët e tyre dhe që Ai t'i shmangë ata nga të gjitha dëshirat dhe sëmundjet e shpirtit, të cilat i kanë shtrembëruar radhët e tyre dhe kanë ndarë botën e tyre. Vërtet, Zoti im dëgjon lutjet. [Menhexh ul-Enbija, f.187]



Shejh Ali el-Halebi thotë:"Me pak fjalë, çdo gjykim me tjetër pos Allahut, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë lloji është, dhe pavarësisht nga ajo se a beson në të ai që e bën këtë, është i gabueshëm. Muslimani, i cili është i kënaqur me Allahun për Zot, me Islamin për fe dhe me Muhamedin për të dërguar, s'duhet të kënaqet me këtë. Vërtet, ata që gjykojnë me tjetër pos asaj që ka shpallur Zoti i të gjitha botrave, ata janë kërcënuar me Zjarr dhe me një përfundim të keq." [et-Tesfije uet-Terbije, f.16]

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Përmbledhje përgënjeshtrimesh nga burime në të cilat është trajtuar doktrina e predikuar në publikimet që botohen nën emrin "Harun Jahja"





Harun Jahja nuk është një emër i vërtetë, por është pseudonim për Adnan Oktar, i cili është një "intelektual" Turk. Materialet e tij përqendrohen rreth thirrjes për në Rububije [Zotërimin e Allahut], ndërsa shtyrja e përgjithshme duket të jetë unifikimi i të gjitha feve, me theks në moral, drejtësi, etj. Një person mund ta lexojë materialin e tij dhe të mendojë që "Islami, Krishterimi dhe Judaizmi, të gjitha thërrasin në të njëjtën gjë". Në përgjithësi, zor se ka ndonjë mbështetje në Sunet në materialet e tij. Mund të jetë rasti që individët, organizata, etj, pas këtij emri/shenje të "Harun Jahja" në të vërtetë refuzojnë Sunetin dhe e konsiderojnë të jetë diçka që më parë përçan muslimanët sesa që i bashkon ata. Në punimet e tij ka kundërshtime të akides [kredos] së Selefëve, siç është referimi dhe parashtrimi i doktrinës së Uahdet-ul-Wuxhud [Uniteti i Ekzistencës].



Së pari, vëllezër të dashur, duhet ta pyesim veten se a është feja për tek e cila po thërret Harun Jahja në librat dhe web-faqen e vet feja e njëjtë e Muhamedit, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të?



Duke pasur parasysh që Harun Jahja ka në punimet e veta fjalë të Sufive si "imam" Rabani dhe Muhjidin Ibn Arabi, të cilët janë të njohur si thirrës për në Uahdet-ul-Wuxhud [Unitet të Ekzistencës], mund të themi me siguri që përgjigja është JO, kjo s'është feja e Muhamedit, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të. Këta mosbesimtarë, të cilët po i thërrisni për në Islam, dhe Allahu ju shpërbleftë për këtë, a do të jenë ata më afër për të hyrë në parajsë nëse thonë që nuk kanë adhuruar tjetër përveç Allahut, ndërsa kanë besuar që Allahu qe gërshetuar me gjithë ekzistencën? Kini parasysh që, nëse këta mosbesimtarë lexojnë librat dhe shikojnë web-faqen e tij, ata mund të thonë la ilahe ilaAllah, mirëpo ata do ta bënin këtë duke menduar se Zoti i tyre është në shtëpinë e tyre, është dielli, karrigia, shehu Sufi, etj, ngaqë kjo është rezultati i fundit i Uahdet-ul-Wuxhud. Ky farë Harun Jahja ose është i paditur për Islamin, në të cilin rast ju s'duhet ta udhëzoni ndonjë për tek ai; ose ka njohuri rreth Islamit dhe po përpiqet t'i thërrasë njerëzit për në një rrugë djallëzore, tjetër nga ajo e pejgamberit Muhamed, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të, në të cilin rast ju, përsëri, s'duhet ta udhëzoni ndonjë për tek ai.



Kështu, ju shihni që duke thirrur këta mosbesimtarë për tek Harun Jahja, ju në të vërtetë po i thërrisni ata në të kuptuarit e tij të Teuhidit [Njësisë së Zotit], krijimit, etj. Kaptina e cila përmban këtë të keqe, është e titulluar "Esenca e Vërtetë e Lëndës".



Harun Jahja i prezanton lexuesit se "Ku është Zoti", faqe 175:



"Gabimi qendror i atyre qe mohojnë Zotin ndahet nga shumë njerëz, të cilët në të vërtetë nuk mohojnë ekzistencën e Zotit, por kanë një perceptim të gabuar të Tij. Ata nuk mohojnë krijimin, por kanë besime paragjykuese rreth asaj se ku është Zoti. Shumica e tyre mendojnë që Zoti është lart në qiell. Ata në vete përfytyrojnë që Zoti është prapa një planeti shumë të largët dhe ndërhyn në çështjet e kësaj bote nganjëherë. Apo, që ndoshta Ai nuk ndërhyn fare; Ai ka krijuar universin dhe më pas ia ka lënë atë vetës së tij dhe njerëzit janë lënë të vendosin për fatin e vet. Ende të tjerët kanë dëgjuar që në Kur'an është shkruar se Zoti është gjithkund, por s'mund të kuptojnë çfarë do të thotë kjo saktësisht".



Pastaj ai lëshohet në retorikën e vet [retorikën filozofike]. Disa fragmente me rëndësi janë më poshtë:



"Si pasojë, është e pamundshme të mendohet Allahu si një qenie e ndarë jashtë gjithë kësaj mase të lëndës/materies [dmth botës]. Pa dyshim që Allahu është gjithkund dhe përfshin gjithçka".[faqe 189]



Kjo pa dyshim është retorikë e Sufive, apo më saktë koncepti i Uahdet-ul-Wuxhud. [Unitetit të Ekzistencës; domethënë që krijimi dhe Krijuesi janë të pandarë]. Se vërtet, Allahu është sipër qiejve mbi Fronin e vet. Allahu është i ndarë nga krijimi i vet, dhe kjo është të kuptuarit e pasuesve të Sunetit.



Prapë Harun Jahja shkruan në faqen 190, se Allahu është "pafundësisht afër" tyre, me vargun:"Kur robërit e Mi pyesin për Mua, Unë vërtet jam afër tyre". [el-Bekare, 186]. Ai citon më tej kaptinën el-Isra, 60 dhe el-Uakija, 83-85. Këto vargje kanë të bëjnë me afërsinë e Allahut ndaj njeriut gjatë gjendjeve si vdekja, dmth "... Përse atëherë kur ai [shpirti] vjen deri në fyt dhe ju e shikoni. Ne jemi më afër tij se ju, por ju nuk shihni". [el-Uakija, 83-85]



Në asnjë vend deri këtu Harun Jahja nuk citon të kuptuarit e pasuesve të Sunetit që kjo do të thotë:"Në dijen e Allahut", e as të kuptuarit e Sufjan eth-Theurit [Një ndër imamët e hershëm të Islamit nga gjeneratat e para të besimtarëve, të cilët kanë përvijuar besimet bazë të pasuesve të Sunetit, të bazuara në ajetet Kur'anore dhe thëniet e vërteta të pejgamberit, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të]:



Sufjan eth-Theuri qe pyetur në lidhje me këtë varg:"Dhe Ai është me ju kudo që jeni". Tha:"Kjo do të thotë me dijen e Tij".



Harun Jahja avash-avash po përpiqet ta fusë lexuesin në të kuptuarit e tij devijues të pranisë së Allahut. Në fund të faqes 190, ai vazhdon:



"Në anën tjetër, është e pamundshme për njeriun, i cili s'është veçse një qenie hije, të ketë fuqi dhe vullnet pavarësisht nga Allahu. Ky varg:"Por Allahu ju ka krijuar juve dhe punën që bëni" [Safat, 96], tregon që gjithçka ndodh nën kontrollin e Allahut".



"Domethënë, s'mund ta perceptojmë ekzistencën e Allahut me sytë tanë, por Allahu ka përfshirë tërësisht brendësinë tonë, shikimet dhe mendimet..."



E gjithë kjo kaptinë e titulluar "Esenca e Vërtetë e Lëndës", ka të bëjë me këtë filozofi. Për të përmbledhur dhe dhënë një të kuptuar të përgjithshëm të gjithë kësaj kaptine në një fjali, mund të themi: Ne nuk ekzistojmë dhe bota s'është e vërtetë. Allahu është i vërtetë. Pra, Allahu është gjithkund dhe ne jemi vetëm një iluzion!!!



Prapë në faqen 193:



"Siç mund të shihet qartë, është një fakt shkencor dhe logjik që "bota e jashtme s'ka kurrfarë realiteti material dhe se ajo është një koleksion imazhesh që Zoti ia prezanton përherë shpirtit tonë. Megjithatë, njerëzit zakonisht nuk përfshijnë apo nuk duan të përfshijnë gjithçka në konceptin e 'botës së jashtme'".



Çfarë shëmtimi i Teuhidit! A mos kjo na qenka thirrja e pejgamberëve dhe e të dërguarve?!



Kjo retorikë vazhdon më tej për një kaptinë të tërë, dhe ky është një mashtrim i pamatshëm meqë 90% të librave të tij përmbajnë dëshmi shkencore e racionale, citate nga dijetarët [e shkencave të kësaj bote], etj. Pastaj mu në fund të librit, ai shton këtë retorikë, këtë të kuptuar të Allahut, të krijimit të Tij, dhe Teuhidit të Sufive djallëzorë. Çfarë është më e dëmshme për Islamin sesa prishja e vetë Teuhidit! Një ndër mënyrat për ta prishur Teuhidin është duke gjuajtur të kuptuarit e tij.



Pasi parashtruam këto pëshpëritje djallëzore, do të pohojmë çfarë kanë pohuar Selefët [gjeneratat e para të muslimanëve të besimit të pastër]:



Nga "Khalk Af'al Ebad" të imam el-Buharit [të gjitha këto transmetime janë të vërteta sipas kërkimit të bërë në këtë fushë nga dijetari i madh i hadithit, Bedr el-Bedr, dhe janë nga shoqëruesit e pejgamberit apo ata që erdhën menjëherë më pas dhe i pasuan]:



6) Uehb bin Xherir ka thënë:"Xhehmitë1 janë heretikë. Ata mendojnë që Ai nuk është ngritur mbi Fronin e vet".


13) Ibn el-Mubarek ka thënë:"Nuk themi siç thonë Xhehmitë, që Allahu është në tokë, por [themi] që Ai është ngritur mbi Fronin e vet".


14) Dhe i qe thënë atij [dmth Ibn el-Mubarekut]:"Si duhet ta njohim Zotin tonë?" Tha:"Sipër qiejve, mbi Fronin e vet".


29) Sufjan eth-Theuri qe pyetur rreth këtij vargu Kur'anor:"Dhe Ai është me ju kudo që jeni". Tha [që kjo do të thotë]:"Dija e Tij".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Xhehmitë janë ndër sektet e para që kanë devijuar nga besimi i pastër islam. Ata janë emëruar sipas Xhehm Ibn Safuan, i cili e nisi këtë besim të çoroditur. Besimet e tyre përfshijnë: Mohimin e cilësive hyjnore, që njerëzit janë të detyruar në atë që bëjnë, si dhe që xhehenemi s'është i përjetshëm. Ata qenë përgënjeshtruar nga imamët e Sunetit të asaj kohe, e po ashtu edhe nga të mëvonshmit deri në ditët e sotme. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Përgënjeshtrimi në vijim përvijon të kuptuarit heretik Sufit të Uahdet-ul-Wuxhud, të cilit Harun Jahja i jep shtysë me delikatesë në librat e tij. Me mëshirën e Allahut qe e mundur të përmblidheshin dëshmitë kryesore të devijimit të librit nga Harun Jahja, "Mashtrimi i Evolucionit: Rrënimi Shkencor i Darvinizmit dhe Sfondit Ideologjik të Tij". Mirëpo, devijimi i Harun Jahjas s'është i qartë në kaptinat fillestare të librit të tij, meqë konceptet dhe ideologjia devijuese e tij gjenden në kaptinat e fundit të titulluara "Misteri i Lëndës" dhe "Relativiteti i Kohës dhe Realitetit i Fatit", faqe 159-190.



Ai zakonisht citon imam Rabanin dhe Ibn Arabiun, i cili qe ekzekutuar për besimet e tij heretike. Prirja e Harun Jahjas për të përdorur retorikë në argumentet e tij, s'është nga metodologjia apo akideja e ndonjërit nga Selefët [gjeneratat e para të muslimanëve]. Do të citojmë disa nga formulimet devijuese dhe do t'jua referojmë numrin e faqes.



Në faqe 160 në "Misteri i Lëndës", Harun Jahja shkruan:



"... Ende të tjerët kanë dëgjuar që në Kur'an është shkruar se Zoti është gjithkund, por s'mund të kuptojnë çfarë do të thotë kjo saktësisht. Ata mendojnë në vete që Zoti rrethon gjithçka sikur valët e radios apo si një gaz i padukshëm e i paprekshëm. Mirëpo, kjo ide dhe të tjerat besime që s'mund të qartësojnë se ku është Zoti [dhe ndoshta e mohojnë për shkak të kësaj], të gjitha janë të bazuara në një gabim të rëndomtë. Ata paragjykojnë pa kurrfarë bazash e pastaj shtyhen drejt opinioneve të gabuara rreth Zotit..."



Ajo çfarë Harun Jahja bën qartë këtu, siç bën edhe në vendet tjera, është se ai përdor intelektin e individit me qëllim që të mendohet rreth Allahut, se ku është Ai. Dimë që, siç është përmendur në hadithe të ndryshme dhe në Kur'an, Allahu është sipër shtatë qiejve dhe është ngritur mbi Fronin e vet, në një mënyrë e cila i ka hije madhërisë së Tij. Ndaj, mund ta qartësojmë shumë mirë se ku është Allahu, meqë kemi dëshmi tekstuale nga të dyja, Kur'ani dhe Suneti. Allahu thotë në Kur'anin Fisnik fjalët që kanë kuptimin:



"Vërtet, Zoti i juaj është Allahu, i cili ka krijuar qiejt dhe tokën për gjashtë ditë, dhe pastaj u ngrit mbi Fronin [në mënyrën që i ka hije madhërisë së Tij]."



Harun Jahja po shpërndan besimet e veta të dyshimta në një mënyrë mjaft të mprehtë, dhe po ashtu me delikatesë e përgatit lexuesin për pjesën tjetër të pavërtetësisë që do ta propagandojë më tej në libër, duke i bërë ata që mendërisht të reflektojnë rreth Allahut në një mënyrë e cila na është ndaluar. Citati që parashtrohet nga libri i Harun Jahjas, është vetëm nja nga shembujt e shumtë që mund të gjenden në librat e tij.



Harun Jahja më tej ngatërron lexuesin duke pohuar që bota nuk ekziston, se ajo është thjesht një iluzion dhe se e gjitha është brenda në trutë tona e bazuar në sinjale elektrike. Më së paku që mund të themi është se kjo është e çuditshme, por ajo çfarë bën kjo është t'i ngatërrojë lexuesit dhe t'i bëjë ata ta përdorin intelektin e tyre para se ta përdorin Kur'anin dhe Sunetin. Kështu, intelekti i njeriut konsiderohet të jetë më i lartë sesa burimet e Shpalljes. Mënyra e tij e të argumentuarit s'është parë gjatë periudhës së gjeneratave të para të muslimanëve [Selef es-Salih]. Ata kurrë nuk i kanë dhënë dhe ende nuk i japin përparësi në përdorim intelektit dhe gjykimit të mangët mbi të vërtetën e Kur'anit dhe haditheve të vërteta.



Më poshtë janë disa shembuj të tjerë nga libri i Harun Jahjas.



Faqe 163:



"Bota e jashtme është brenda trurit... Gjithçka të cilën e perceptojmë si lëndë, bota apo universi, s'është veçse sinjale elektrike që ndodhin në tru... Thënë thjesht, fruta s'është veçse interpretimi i sinjaleve elektrike nga truri".



"... Për shembull, ndokush që shikon yjet në qiell supozon që ata janë miliona vjet drite larg tij, ndonëse çfarë ai 'sheh' në të vërtetë janë yjet brenda vetes..."



"... Largësia, apo të themi largësia mes jush dhe këtij libri, është vetëm një ndjenjë boshllëku e formuar në trurin e juaj..."



"... Ndërsa po lexoni këta rreshta, ju nuk jeni në të vërtetë brenda dhomës siç supozoni të jeni, por përkundrazi, dhoma është brenda jush..."



"...Mirëpo, ju duhet të kujtoni që trupi i juaj po ashtu është një imazh i formuar në trurin e juaj..."



Faqe 164:



"... E vërteta është që të gjitha cilësitë të cilat ua përshkruajmë objekteve, janë brenda nesh dhe në 'botën e jashtme'..."



Faqe 165:



"... Meqë s'mund ta mbërrijmë 'botën e jashtme', si mund të jemi të sigurt që një botë e tillë vërtet ekziston? Në fakt, s'mundemi..."



"... bota e vetme që njohim është bota e cila ekziston në mendjen tonë; ajo që është e konstruktuar, e koduar, dhe është ngjall aty. Shkurt, ajo që është krijuar brenda mendjeve tona. Kjo është bota e vetme në të cilën mund të jemi të sigurt..."



Faqe 166:



"... Në të vërtetë ju s'keni as dorë, as sy, e as që ka diçka që mund të preket apo shihet. S'ka realitet material që i bënë këto gjëra të ndodhin përveç trurit tuaj. Ju thjesht jeni duke u mashtruar..."



Faqe 167:



"... Libri në dorën e juaj, dhoma në të cilën gjendeni, apo thënë shkurt të gjitha imazhet përpara jush shihen brenda trurit tuaj..."



Faqe 182:



"... S'ka dëshmi të vlefshme për ekzistencën e një bote tredimensionale..."



Faqe 190:



"... Kur boshllëku të kuptohet, do të bëhet e qartë se xhehenemi, xheneti dhe toka në të vërtetë janë në të njëjtin vend..."



Harun Jahja vazhdon të shqyrtojë interpretimin e shtrembëruar të perceptimit që individët kanë mbi botën në shumë shembuj tjerë në libër, mirëpo s'është e domosdoshme që të përmenden të gjitha ato broçkulla me qëllim që t'ju japim disa shembuj të devijimit të tij.



Në "Sherh-us-Suneh", pika 23, imam Berbehari thotë:



"Të kesh besim që parajsa është e vërtetë dhe ferri është i vërtetë, dhe se të dyja tashmë janë krijuar..." Kjo fjali e vetme, nga imami fisnik i pasuesve të Sunetit, dëshmon që bota është e vërtetë dhe s'është thjesht një iluzion apo një ëndërr e madhe, dhe se ne jemi duke jetuar mu këtu. Po ashtu kjo vërteton që gjërat e krijuara s'janë të gjitha të lidhura në mënyrën në të cilën Harun Jahja propagandon. Vërtet jemi të pastër nga gënjeshtrat e Sufive, dhe jemi entitete të ndara që jetojnë pavarësisht jetët e tyre. Këtë e dimë ngaqë të gjithë do të ringjallemi në Ditën e Ringjalljes si qenie individuale, dhe vërtet atë ditë do të ikim nga njëri-tjetri dhe do të na interesojë vetëm çështja personale.



Qartë, kemi dëshmi që bota ekziston, përmes së cilës muslimanëve u kërkohet të besojnë në ekzistencën e krijimit, meqë kjo është përbërëse e akides sonë. Për shembull, besojmë dhe vërtetojmë që Kur'ani është i saktë, pa të meta dhe fjalë e Allahut që s'është krijuar; besojmë që i dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të, ka qenë më i miri i njerëzimit, dhe kështu me radhë. Me siguri që edhe vetë jeni të vetëdijshëm për shumë shembuj të tjerë, përmes së cilëve pohojmë që bota dhe të gjitha përjetimet tona, shikimet, etj, janë të vërteta dhe reale. Në kredon e imam Berbeharit, pika 155, qëndron:"... Mos përdor analogji në diçka", domethënë që opinioni dhe analogjia s'kanë vend në çështjet e akides/kredos.



Faqe 170, Jahja thotë:



"... Fakti që Allahu s'është i lidhur me hapësirën dhe se Ai përfshin gjithçka, jo drejtpërdrejt thuhet në një tjetër varg siç vijon:



"Allahu i përket lindja dhe perëndimi: Kudo që të ktheheni, aty është i pranishëm Allahu. Se Allahu përfshin gjithçka, është i Gjithëdijshëm". [el-Bekare, 115]



"... Shikimi s'mund ta kapë Atë, por Ai përfshin shikimet..." [el-En'am, 1.3]



Ndërsa shikojmë këto perceptime ndijore në rrjedhat e jetëve tona, qenia më e afërt ndaj nesh s'është ndonjë nga këto ndjenja, por vetë Allahu..."



"... është e pamundshme për njeriun, i cili s'është gjë veçse një qenie hije, të ketë një fuqi dhe vullnet pavarësisht nga Allahu..."



"... meqë njeriu është një qenie hije, s'mund të jetë vetë ai që kryen aktin e gjuajtjes. Mirëpo, Allahu i jep kësaj hieje ndjenjën e unit. Në realitet, Allahu është Ai që kryen të gjitha këto akte..."



Faqe 179:



"... për t'u dëshmuar që e gjithë bota është një 'qenie hije', kjo temë është çelësi për të kuptuar ekzistencën dhe krijimin nga ana e Allahut, dhe për të kuptuar që Ai është qenia e vetme absolute..."



Faqe 180:



"... Ky realitet është kuptuar nga një numër ateistësh apo filozofësh gjatë historisë. Intelektualët islamë si imam Rabani dhe Muhjidin Ibn Arabi, kuptuan këtë fakt nga shenjat e Kur'anit dhe duke përdorur arsyen e vet..."



"... Rabani shkroi në Letrat e veta që e gjithë bota materiale e universit është një iluzion dhe supozim [perceptim], dhe se qenia e vetme absolute është Allahu... jashtë s'ka gjë përveç qenies së lavdishme [që është Allahu]..."



Faqe 190:



"... Allahu është më afër njeriut sesa vena e qafës së tij" [Kaf, 16] Siç e di çdonjëri, vena e qafës është brenda trupit. Çfarë mund të jetë më afër një personi sesa brendësia e vet..."



"... Allahu shikon dhe e njeh Allahun me pesë ndjenjat dhe me të gjitha ndjenjat e tjera. Kudo që kthehemi, Allahu është i pranishëm..."



Harun Jahja qartë parashtron idetë e tij Sufite në këtë pjesë të librit. Ai pohon që Allahu është brenda njerëzve, që ne të gjithë jemi Allah, dhe që Allahu është gjithkund.



Allahu s'është gjithkund. Vërtet, Ai është i pastër nga një akuzë e ulët e këtillë. Mirëpo, dimë që Allahu është gjithkund me dijen e Tij, jo me paraqitjen fizike. Po ashtu, Allahu thotë në Kur'anin fisnik, që ka kuptimin:



"Kur robërit e Mi pyesin për Mua, Unë vërtet jam afër. I Përgjigjem lutjeve të lutësit kur ai më thërret. Kështu që le të më binden dhe le të më besojnë, që të jenë të udhëzuar si duhet". [el-Bekare, 186]



Kjo na tregon që Allahu është i Gjithëdijshëm dhe dëgjon gjithçka, si dhe asgjë s'i ikën, e jo ashtu siç e interpreton Harun Jahja. Ka edhe shumë shembuj të tjerë nga Kur'ani dhe Suneti që tregojnë rreth Allahut dhe si Ai është i ndarë nga krijimi i vet.



Vëllezër të nderuar, kjo që u citua është vetëm nga një ndër librat e tij të shumtë. Duhet të kihet kujdes në propagandimin e punimeve të tij, meqë s'është me vend që t'i përhapim devijimet, risitë dhe pavërtetësitë e Sufive si Harun Jahja, gjë e cila qartë mund t'i humbasë muslimanët.



Mbani në mend që pejgamberi ynë, paqja dhe bekimet qofshin mbi të, ka thënë:"Ju kam lënë në dëshminë e qartë. Nata e saj është sikur dita e saj, dhe nuk shmanget ndonjë përveç se i shkatërruari. Dhe, kushdo midis jush që jeton gjatë, do të shohë kundërshtime të mëdha. Kështu që përmbajuni asaj që e dini nga Suneti im dhe Suneti i udhëheqësve të udhëzuar drejt. Kapuni për këtë me dhëmballët e juaja". [Transmetuar nga Ahmed (4/126), Ibn Maxhe (nr.43), el-Hakim (1/96), nga el-Irbad Ibn Sarijeh. Është shpallur sahi nga shejh el-Albani në "es-Sahiha" (nr. 937)]



Lusim Allahun që të na japë dijen e saktë dhe të na udhëzojë, si dhe t'i japë Umetit dashuri ndaj së vërtetës dhe njerëzve të saj. Lusim Allahun që të gjithë të vdesim në të vërtetën dhe në akiden dhe metodologjinë e grupit të shpëtuar. Dhe, i drejtofshim përpjekjet tona kah synimi i kërkimit të Fytyrës së Allahut.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Emri i sektit  Xhemat et-Teblig, po ashtu të njohur si Tebligi Xhemat
Ithtari i sektit  Tebligi



Thirrja e Xhemat et-Teblig bazohet në përhapjen e vlerave Islame ndaj çdonjërit që janë në gjendje ta arrijnë. Kjo nënkupton se pasuesit e tij duhet të kalojnë një kohë duke dalur dhe përhapur e propaganduar dauen (thirrjen) dhe njëherit duke qëndruar larg çështjeve politike dhe partiake.





Anëtarët e tij janë të detyruar që të dalin jashtë (huruxhë) për të bërë daue, dhe të përzihen me Muslimanët në xhamitë, shtëpitë dhe bizneset e tyre dhe tu japin këshilla e ti inkurajojnë ata që të dalin me ta për të bërë daue.



Ata këshillojnë që asnjë anëtar sduhet të përfshihet në ndonjë grindje me Muslimanët apo qeverinë.




Fundamenti dhe personalitetet kryesore



- Themeluesi qe quajtur shejh Muhamed Iljas el-Kandehleui i cili qe lindur në Kandehle, një fshat në regjionin e Seharenfurit në Indi më 1301 P.H.(1887) (vdiq 1364 P.H./1948).



Fillimisht, ai kërkoi dituri në këtë fshat pastaj më vonë udhëtoi për në Delhi, ku ai përfundoi studimet në Medresen Deobande e cila është në mesin e shkollave më të mëdha Hanefite në sub-kontinentin Indian, që qe ngritur në vitin 1283 P.H. (1867).



Ai po ashtu kërkoi dituri nën kujdestarinë e vëllait të tij më të vjetër, Shejh Muhamed Jahja, i cili ishte mësues në Medresen Methahir el-Ulum në Saharenfur.



Më vonë, ai studioi te Shejh Ashref Ali Thenui (1280 P.H./1863)  1364 P.H./1943), i cili ishte i njohur për ta si Hakim el-Umeh.



Ngjashëm, ai po ashtu studioi te Shejh Mahmud Hasan (1268 P.H./1851)  1339 P.H./1920) i cili ishte në mesin e dijetarëve më të mëdhenj të Medreses Deobande dhe Xhemat et-Teblig.



Sa i përket Shejh Rashid Ahmed el-Kankuhi, ai qe lindur më 1829 (vdiq më 1905). Shejh Muhamed Iljas në të vërtetë i bëri bejen (zotimin e besnikërisë) atij më 1325 P.H. (1899).



Ai më vonë e përtriu bejen (zotimin e besnikërisë) e tij ndaj Shejh Khalil Ahmed es-Seharenfuri, i cili qe njëri prej dijetarëve të grupit Deoband.



- Shejh Abdur-Rahim Shah ed-Deobandi et-Tebligi shpenzoi shumë kohë në organizimin e çështjeve të Xhemat et-Teblig së bashku me Muhamed Iljas dhe të birin e tij Muhamed Jusuf pas tij.



- Shejh Ihtisham el-Hasan el-Kandehleui u martua me motrën e Muhamed Iljas, dhe kaloi një kohë të gjatë duke udhëhequr Xhemat et-Teblig derisa ishte në shoqëri të Shejh Muhamed Iljas, themeluesit të tij (sektit).




Mendimet dhe besimet



Themeluesi përcaktoi gjashtë maksima të cilat i vendosi si fundamente të daues së tij, me të gjithë anëtarët duke u përkujdesur që ti mbajnë në mend ato dhe ti propagandojnë në përpjekjet e tyre të daues:



1. el-Kelime et-Tejbije (deklarimi i besimit  La Ilahe il-Allah Muhamed Resul-Allah)
2. el-Khushu fis-salet (falja e namazit me koncentrim të plotë)
3. el-Ilm uedh-Dhikr (dituria dhe përkujtimi)
4. Ikram el-Muslimin (nderimi i Muslimanëve)
5. el-Ihlas (sinqeriteti)
6. el-Huruxh fi sebil-Allah (dalja në rrugë të Allahut)




Mënyra e tyre e propagandimit të daues është siç vijon:



Një grup nga mesi i tyre emërohet që të shkojë të një zonë/qytet/vend, ku secili anëtar i grupit merr me vete mjetet e domosdoshme në çka do të flejë, si dhe gjëra të tjera themelore të cilat do të mjaftojnë.



Kur ata mbërrijnë në destinacionin e tyre, ata organizohen në atë mënyrë që disa prej tyre fillojnë ta pastrojnë vendin në të cilin ata do të pushojnë gjatë qëndrimit të tyre në atë zonë, ndërsa të tjerët nga mesi i tyre dalin nëpër tregje dhe vende të ngjashme duke përkujtuar Allahun dhe thirrur njerëzit që ta dëgjojnë fjalimin e tyre (bejan  siç e quajnë ata).



Kur të arrijë koha e fjalimit, ata të gjithë mbledhen për ta dëgjuar atë. Dhe pasi të përfundojë fjalimi, ata kërkojnë nga të gjithë anëtarët e tubimit që janë prezentë të dalin me ta në rrugë të Allahut. Dhe pas namazit të sabahut, ata e ndajnë grupin e njerëzve të cilët janë prezentë në grupe, ku për secilin grup caktohet një udhëheqes i grupit. Pastaj udhëheqësi i grupit merr përgjegjësinë që tua mësojë anëtarëve të tij të grupit Suren el-Fatiha dhe sure të tjera të shkurta të Kuranit. Ata vazhdojnë në këtë mënyrë çdo ditë.



Para se të përfundojë periudha e tyre e daues, ata i inkurajojnë njerëzit e asaj zone që të dalin me ta për ta përhapur dauen e tyre, ashtu që disa njerëz vullnetarisht u bashkangjiten atyre për tri ditë, një javë apo një muaj. Secili sipas rrethanave dhe aftësisë së tij e shpenzon kohën në përputhje me fjalët e Allahut:



Ju jeni populli më i mirë i ngritur ndonjëherë për njerëzimin (Al-Imran, ajeti 110)



Koha e preferuar për dalje është një ditë në javë dhe tri ditë në muaj, pastaj 40 ditë në vit dhe 4 muaj gjatë tërë jetës.



Ata refuzojnë që të marrin pjesë në funksionet sociale të bëra nga njerëzit e atij regjioni, ku janë të vendosur për periudhën e tyre të daues, duke qenë qëllimi i tyre të mos mirren me ndonjë gjë tjetër pos çështjes së daues dhe përkujtimit (dhikrit), dhe atë se veprat e tyre janë vetëm për hir të Allahut.



Ata nuk përzihen në çështjet e të ndaluarit prej të keqes, duke besuar se ata janë në etapën e vendosjes së klimës së duhur për jetesën Islamike, dhe sikur ata të përfshiheshin në çështje të këtilla, atëherë kjo do të paraqiste pengesë në rrugën e tyre dhe do ti largonte njerëzit nga thirrja e tyre.



Ata besojnë se nëse i përmirësojnë individët e tyre (anëtarët) një-nga-një, e keqja automatikisht do të çrrënjosej nga masa.



Se të dalurit dhe të propaganduarit dauen e tyre njerëzve, ndihmon në kultivimin e thirrësit dhe kultivimin e veprave të tija, kështu që ai ndjehet se është shembull për të tjerët dhe se ai mbahet në atë në çka i thërret njerëzit.



Ata mendojnë se pasimi i verbër i medhhebit është obligim, dhe ata nuk lejojnë ixhtihadin (nxjerrjen e vendimeve nga juristët), duke besuar se kushtet e muxhtehidit (ai që është i kualifikuar të bëjë ixhtihad) nuk janë prezente në mesin e dijetarëve të kësaj kohe.



Ata janë ndikuar nga metodat e sufive, thirrja e të cilëve është e përhapur në sub-kontinentin Indian.

Për shembull:



- Është e domosdoshme për secilin anëtar të xhemat et-teblig që të ketë një Shejh të cilit ai i bën bejen (zotimin e besnikërisë), dhe kushdo që vdes derisa nuk ka beje të bërë, ai ka vdekur me vdekje të atyre në periudhën para-Islamike. Dhe shpesh ndodh që beja zë vend në tubime publike ashtu që ti inkurajojnë të gjithë të pranishmit që të veprojnë kësisoj, dhe tu dhënë të gjithëve përshtypje se të gjithë ata në këtë tubim janë si një grup. E njëjta veprohet gjithashtu edhe në mesin e femrave.



- Ndaj Shejhut, të cilit i është bërë beja, tregohet një dashuri dhe respekt i tepruar, ashtu siç tregohet dashuri e tepruar ndaj të Dërguarit të Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selam) - ajo çka shpesh i përjashton ata nga suazat e të ofruarit respekt të duhur ndaj pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam).



- Ata besojnë se metoda e sufive është mënyra më e afërt që të shijohet ëmbëlsia e imanit në zemër.



- Mësimi i emrave të personaliteteve kryesore të Sufive siç është Abdul-Kadir el-Xhelani, i cili qe lindur në Xhelan më 470 P.H., dhe po ashtu es-Suhri, dhe Ebu Mensur el-Maturidi i cili vdiq më 332 P.H., dhe Xhelal ed-Din er-Rumi i cili qe lindur më 604 P.H., i cili shkruajti librin el-Menthneui.



- Ata janë të ndikuar nga metoda e Sufive, në veçanti Shishtive, Kaderive, Nakshibendive dhe Sehrurdive në Indi.



- Janë disa anëtarë të cilët pohojnë se kanë përvetësuar mendimet e Xhemat en-Nur të Turqisë.



- Daueti i tyre bazohet në kombinimin e zgjimit të interesave dhe frikësimit, duke shkaktuar kështu ndjenja emotive dhe të dhimbshme. Në këtë mënyrë ata kanë rekrutuar në emër të imanit shumë nga ata të cilët janë zhytur në mëkate dhe epshe, dhe i kanë drejtuar ata në adhurim dhe përkujtim (dhikr).



- Ata nuk flasin për çështje politike dhe i dekurajojnë anëtarët e tyre nga përfshirja në këto çështje problematike, duke i kritikuar ata të cilët përfshihen në këtë. Ata thonë se politikë është që të lihet politika.



- Ata i keqinterpretojnë hadithet të cilat kanë të bëjnë me xhihad, duke pohuar se kjo do të thotë të dilet jashtë dhe të bëhet daue, duke qenë kjo deri në atë masë saqë anëtarët e tyre me gjasë e kanë harruar domethënien e vërtetë të xhihadit në rrugë të Allahut.



- Ata janë shumë të butë kur vjen deri të transmetimi i haditheve të dobëta.



- Pikat kryesore të referencës së tyre paraqiten të jenë Kurani dhe Suneti, mirëpo në akide ata i kthehen të kuptuarit të Shejhëve themelues të tyre nga sub-Kontinenti Indian, akides së Maturidive në medhhebin Hanefi.



- Në tokat Arabe ata si pikë reference e kanë Rijad es-Salihin të Imam en-Neueuit, kurse në vendet jo-Arabe ata i referohen Tebligi Nisab dhe Hejat es-Sahaba, e cila është përplotë informata të gabuara dhe hadithe të dobëta.



Thirrja e tyre filloi në Indi pastaj u përhap në Pakistan dhe Bangladesh, pastaj më vonë duke u përhapur në botën Islamike, madje edhe në Arabi, kështu që ata tash kanë pasues në Siri, Jordani, Palestinë, Liban, Egjipt, Sudan, Irak dhe Arabi Saudite.



Ata po ashtu kanë pasues në Evropë, Amerikë, Azi dhe Afrikë.



Shtabi botëror i tyre gjindet në Nizamudin në Delhi (Indi), ku ata administrojnë çështjet e daues në tërë botën. Shtabi i tyre në botën perëndimore është Dusbëri (Dewsbury), Jorkshiri Verior, Britani e Madhe.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Thotë shejhu Muhamed bin Ibrahim Al-Shejh, muftiu i A.Saudite në kohën e tij, në letrën dërguar oborrit mbretëror në vendet e shenjta:


Nga Muhamed bin Ibrahim dërguar të nderuarit emir Halid bin Su'ud, kryetar i shtëpisë mbretërore:"es-selamu alejkum ue rahmetullahi ue berekatuhu. Kam pranuar letrën tuaj të dërguar më 21/1/1382H. që ka të bëjë me letrën dërguar lartmadhërisë suaj mbretërore nga Muhamed Abdul-Hamid el-Kadiri, shejh Ahmed Nurani, Abdus-Selam el-Kadiri dhe Su'ud Ahmed Dehlevi, në lidhje me kërkesën e tyre që t'u ndihmoni në themelimin e shoqatës së tyre të emëruar "Kul-Lijjetud-Daveti vet-Tebligi-lIslamijeti." Poashtu kemi pranuar edhe tri libërthat e dërguar me kërkesën e tyre. Jua bëj me dije lartmadhërisë suaj se në këtë shoqatë ska të mirë. Ajo është shoqatë e risive (bidateve) dhe devijimeve. Duke lexuar librat e tyre kemi hasur në atë se ato libra përmbajnë devijim dhe risi, si dhe thirrje në adhurimin e varreve dhe në shirk, e kjo është çështje ndaj së cilës nuk duhet heshtur.


Andaj, ne, inshaAllahu, do ti kundërshtojmë në mënyrë që ta bëjmë të qartë devijimin e këtij grupacioni dhe pavlefshmërinë e tij. E lusim Allahun që ta ndihmojë fenë e Tij dhe ta ngrisë fjalën e Tij. Wes-Selamu alejkum ue rahmetullahi ue berekatuhu."


(Lexo librin "el-Kavlul-Belig fi Xhemaati-Teblig," shkruar nga shejh Hamud et-Tuvejgjiri (f.289))




Fjala e shejhut Muhamed Nasirudin Albani - Allahu e mëshiroftë -


Pyetje drejtuar shejh Muhamed Nasirudin Albanit - Allahu e mëshiroftë -:"Cili është mendimi i juaj për fraksionin Xhemaatu-Teblig. A është e lejuar që një nxënës dije (talebe) apo dikush tjetër të dalë me ata me pretekst të thirrjes në rrugën e Allahut?"


Përgjigje:"Xhematu-Tebligi nuk punon me menhexhin e Kuranit dhe Sunetit sipas asaj në çka kanë qenë selefi ynë i mirë. Meqë kështu qëndron gjendja, atëherë nuk lejohet të dilet me ata, sepse kjo vepër e kundërshton menhexhin tonë në përhapjen e menhexhit të selefit të mirë. Për të përhapur fenë duhet të dalë ndonjë dijetar, ndërsa këta të cilët dalin me ata - me xhemat-tebligi -, detyrohen të rrinë në vendet e tyre, ta mësojnë diturinë nëpër xhamitë e tyre në mënyrë që të dalin dijetarë prej tyre, të cilët do ta kryenin detyrën e da'vetit në rrugën e Allahut. Prandaj, talebeja duhet që këta njerëz ti marrë në shtëpinë e tij dhe tua mësojë Kuranin dhe Sunetin. Ndërsa ata - xhematu-tebligi - nuk ia vëjnë veshin da'vetit në Kuran dhe Sunet, përkundrazi ata këtë da'vet - selefi - e konsiderojnë da'vet përçarës, andaj ata më së shumti i përngjajnë xhematit Ihuanul-Muslimin. Ata thonë se da'veti i tyre është i ngritur mbi Kuran dhe Sunet, mirëpo duke patur parasysh se kjo është vetëm fjalë boshe, atëherë ata nuk kanë një akide që i bashkon ata, prandaj në mesin e tyre gjen maturidij, esharij, sufij, gjen atë që ska fare medh'heb, etj. Kjo ndodh për arsye se da'veti i tyre është i ndërtuar mbi moton: mbledh! pastaj mëso. Çështë e vërteta, ata skanë dituri fare. Ka shkuar më shumë se një gjysmë shekulli e asnjë dijetar ska dalë prej tyre.


Ndërsa ne themi mëso! pastaj mbledh, në mënyrë që daveti të fillojë mbi një bazë në të cilën nuk do të kishte përçarje.


Pra, xhematut-tebligi janë sufitë bashkëkohorë, të cilët thërrasin vetëm në çështje morali, ndërsa sa i përket përmirësimit të akides, ata vazhdimisht heshtin, sepse kjo sipas tyre përçanë!


Në mes vëllait tonë, Sa'd el-Husajn, dhe kryetarit të këtij grupi, i cili gjindet në Indi ose në Pakistan, kanë ndodh shumë shkëmbime letrash, të cilat e bëjnë të qartë se ata kërkojnë ndihmë prej tjetërkujt përveç Allahut, dhe gjëra tjera që kanë të bëjnë me këtë çështje, si dhe kërkojnë prej anëtarëve të grupacionit që të betohen në njëren prej tarikateve  sufite - prej tyre edhe në tarikatin Nakshibendi, kështu që çdo teblig duhet të betohet për këtë rrugë.


Ndodh që të pyes dikush se përmes këtij grupacioni shumë njerëz janë kthyer në rrugën e Allahut. Bile ka ndodhur që dikush ta pranojë fenë islame përmes tyre. A nuk mjafton kjo që të dalim me ata dhe të bashkëpunojmë në atë çka ata thërrasin? Ne themi: Këto fjalë i dimë dhe i dëgjojmë shumë shpesh; i kemi dëgjuar prej sufive. Ndodh që ndonjë sheh, akideja e të cilit është e gabuar, nuk di gjë prej sunetit, bile edhe han paratë e njerëzve në mënyrë të palejuar. Mirëpo, shohim shumë njerëz mëkatarë duke u penduar përmes tij, prandaj çdo grupacion që thërret në të mirë, pa tjetër do të ketë edhe pasues. Sidoqoftë, ne shiqojmë në përfundimin e asaj që thërrasin këta, se në çka thërrasin; a thërrasin në Kuran dhe Sunet në akiden e selefit të mirë dhe kundër fanatizmit ndaj medhhebeve? Pra, xhemati teblig nuk kanë menhexh të diturisë, përkundrazi, menhexhi i tyre është sipas vendit në të cilin ata gjinden. Ata maskohen me çfarëdo ngjyra që i përshtaten vendit (të da'vetit)."


(el-Feta ual-Imaratijeh lil-Albani, pyetja nr.73, përgjigje nr.38)




Fjala e shejhut Abdul-Aziz bin Baz - Allahu e mëshiroftë -



Është pyetur shejhu rreth xhematit teblig nga një pyetës, i cili u shpreh:" Po dëgjojmë shumë për xhematut-teblig dhe punën e tyre që bëjnë për dave, a më këshillon që të futem në këtë xhemat? Shpresoj këshillë dhe udhëzim nga ju, Allahu jua shtoftë shpërblimin!


Shejhu u përgjigj duke thënë:"Secili që thërret në rrugën e Allahut është predikues;"Predikoni nga unë edhe nëse është vetëm një ajet." (hadithi). Mirëpo, xhemati teblig, i ardhur nga India, është një xhemat që kanë shumë devijime, bidate dhe lloje shirku, andaj nuk lejohet dalja me ata, përveç nëse njeriu ka dituri dhe del me ta për ti kundërshtuar dhe për t'i mësuar ata. Ndërsa, nëse del për t'i shoqëruar ata, atëherë nuk i lejohet atij të dalë. Kjo sepse ata kanë devijime dhe gabime, kanë mangësi në dituri. Mirëpo sikur të kishte qenë me xhemat teblig edhe dikush tjetër perveç tyre, të cilët kanë dituri, atëherë bën të dilet për davet në rrugën e Allahut. Ose, sikur të kishte pasur ndonjë person të diturisë, i cili shkon me ta që ti ndriçojë dhe ti udhëzojë ata, ti udhëzojë në të mirë në mënyrë që ta lënë medhhebin e tyre të pavlefshëm (batil) si dhe ta përqafojnë medhhebin e ehli sunetit (atëherë kjo bën)."


(Kjo audiokasetë është incizuar me titullin "Fetva Semahatish-Shejh Abdul-Aziz bin Baz ala Xhematit-Tebligi," e publikuar nga shejhu në Taif përafërsisht dy vite para vdekjes se shejhut (bin Bazi) Allahu e mëshiroftë).


Poashtu është pyetur shejh bin Bazi:"Allahu ju ruajt. A futet xhematut-tebligi me gjithë ato shirke dhe bidate që kanë, si dhe xhemati ihuanul-muslimin me fanatazimin partiak që kanë dhe kundërshtimin e udhëheqësve, si dhe mos dëgjimin dhe respektimin e tyre, a futen këto dy xhemate në hadithin e thënë nga i Dërguari:"Do të ndahet umeti im në shtatëdhjetë e tri grupe përveç njëres." (hadithi)


Përgjigje:"Po, hyjnë në shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet. Ai që e kundërshton akiden e ehli-sunetit futet në shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet. I Dërguari, sal-lAllahu alejhi ves-sel-lem, ka thënë "Umeti im," d.m.th. ata që i janë përgjigjur thirrjes dhe e kanë shpallur pasimin e tyre ndaj atij, sal-lAllau alejhi ves-sel-lem; të gjithë këta janë shtatëdhjetë e tri grupet. Grupi i shpëtuar janë ata që e kanë pasuar dhe i janë përmbajtur fesë së tij, ndërsa në mesin e shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve gjejmë kafira, mëkatarë, bidatçinj, e lloje tjera.


Pyetësi i tha (bin Bazit):"Do të thotë që këto dy grupacione janë nga shtatëdhjetë e dy grupet - e humburua -?


Shejhu u përgjigj:"Po, në mesin e shatëtdhjetë e dy grupeve, bashkë me Murxhiet dhe Havarixhët. Disa nga dijetarët kanë mendimin se Havarixhët janë kafira, mirëpo ata i fusin në mesin e këtyre shtatëdhjetë e dy grupeve."


(Kjo fetva gjindet në audiokasetën e incizuar në komentimin e librit "el-Munteka" në Taif, e incizuar dy vite ose më pak para vdekjes së tij -Allahu e mëshiroftë -)




Fjala e shejhut Abdurr-Rrezak Afifi - Allahu e mëshiroftë -


Është pyetur shejhu - Allahu e mëshiroftë - rreth xhematut-teblig, të cilët dalin ti kujtojnë njerëzit në madhërinë e Allahut?


Përgjigje:"Realiteti dëshmon se ata janë bidatçinj, pasues të tarikateve kaderij etj. Dalja e tyre nuk është për hir të Allahut, por është për hir të Iljasit. Ata nuk thërrasin në Kuran dhe Sunet, por thërrasin në Iljasin, shehun e tyre në Bangladesh. Unë i njoh tebligët që moti, ata janë bidatçinj kudo të që të jenë, si në Egjipt, Izrael, Amerikë, A.Saudite, ku do që të jenë ata janë të lidhur me shejhun e tyre, Iljasin."


(Fetava ve Resailu Semahatish-Shejhi Abdi-Rrezak Afifi (1/174))




Fjala e shejhut Salih bin Fevzan el-Fevzan - Allahu e ruajt -


Është pyetur shejh Salih bin Fevzan el-Fevzan:"Cili është mendimi i juaj për ata që dalin jashtë A.Saudite për të thirrur në rrugën e Allahut, kurse nuk kanë fare dituri. Ata nxisin në këtë çështje dhe përdorin shprehje të çuditshme. Thonë se ai që del në rrugë të Allahut, Allahu do ta frymëzojë atë, dhe thonë se dituria nuk është kusht themelor. Ju e dini fare mirë se ai që del jashtë A.Saudite, do të ndeshet me medh'hebe dhe fe të ndryshme dhe do të ketë pyetje të ndryshme, të cilat i drejtohen atij thirrësi. A nuk mendoni, shejh i nderuar, se ai që del jasht A.Saudite duhet patjetër që të jetë i pajisur me armë - me dituri - në mënyrë që të ballafaqohet me njerëzit, e sidomos në Azinë lindore, ku shumë e luftojnë ringjallërimn e davetit - në Kuran dhe Sunet, si shejh Muhamed bin Abdul-Vehab - Allahu e mëshiroftë -? Shpresoj t'i përgjigjeni pyetjes sime në menyrë që të kenë dobi edhe tjerët.


Përgjigje:"Dalja në rrugë të Allahut nuk është dalja të cilën ata sot e kanë për qëllim. Dalja në rrugë të Allahut është dalja për luftë - në rrugë të Allahut -, ndërsa kjo që sot e quajn dalje, është bidat i cili nuk transmetohet nga selefi. Dalja e njeriut për të thirrur në rrugën e Allahut nuk duhet të jetë e kufizuar në ditë të caktuara, por njeriu duhet të thërrasë në rrugën e Allahut aq sa ka mundësi dhe fuqi, pa u lidhur me ndonjë xhemat të caktuar apo pa caktuar ditë, si p.sh. katërdhjetë ditë apo më shumë apo më pak, siç veprojnë xhematu-teblig. Poashtu, ajo që është detyrim për atë që thërret në rugë të Allahut, është se ai duhet të posedojë dituri, prandaj nuk lejohet që njeriu të thërrasë në rrugën e Allauht duke qenë xhahil (injorant). Thotë Allahu:"Thuaj: kjo është rruga ime, thërras në të me dituri." Kjo sepse ai që thërret, patjetër duhet ta di se në çka po thërret nga vaxhibet, mustehabet, haramet, mekruhet; patjetër duhet ta di se çka është shirku, mëkati, kufri; patjetër duhet ta di se si të ndalojë nga e keqja dhe ta di masën e të keqes. Dalja e cila pengon nga kërkimi i diturisë është çështje e pavlefshme, sepse kërkimi i diturisë është farz, e dituria nuk arrihet përveç se me të mësuar, e jo me frymëzim. Kjo - se dituria arrihet me frymëzim - është nga gjërat e shpikura të sufive të devijuar, sepse puna pa dituri është devijim. Mendimi se dituria arrihet pa mësuar është iluzion."


(Nga libri "Thelathu Muhadaratin fil-Ilmi ved-Daveti)


Vijon



Përktheu: Ebu Muadh el-Ensari
Më 07.02.1425H, Medine

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

PYETJE: Shkëlqesia juaj, po dëgjojmë për xhemat et-teblig dhe atë çka thirrja e tyre nënkupton. Pra, a më këshilloni ju që ti bashkangjitem këtij xhemati. E pres udhëzimin dhe këshillën tuaj, dhe Allahu të shpërbleftë pa masë.




PËRGJIGJE: Kushdo që thërret në Allahun, atëherë ai është mubellig (ai që bart porosinë (e Islamit)), (siç përmendet në hadith):


Transmetoni prej meje qoftë edhe një ajet të vetëm


Sidoqoftë, xhemat et-teblig nga India kanë shumë devijime. Ata i kanë disa aspekte të bidatit (risisë) dhe shirkut, kështu që sështë e lejuar që të dilet me ta, përpos për personin i cili ka dituri dhe del me ta për ta kundërshtuar atë në çka janë ata dhe për tua mësuar atyre të vërtetën. Sidoqoftë, nëse ai del për ti pasuar ata dhe tu ngjitet atyre, atëherë jo.


Kjo për atë se ata kanë devijime, gabime dhe mangësi në dituri. Dhe, sikur të ishte një xhemat tjetër përveç tyre që thërret, nga njerëzit e diturisë, atëherë (është e lejuar) që të dilet me ta për qëllime të daues.


Sikur të kishte pasur ndonjë person të diturisë, i cili shkon me ta që ti ndriçojë dhe ti udhëzojë ata, krahas me të mësuarit ata që ta lënë të pavërtetën e tyre dhe të përqafojnë rrugën e Ehlus-Sune uel-Xhemat (atëherë kjo është mirë).


Kjo fetva qe nxjerrur nga kaseta: Fetua Semahetush-Shejh Abdul Aziz ibn Baz në lidhje me Xhemat et-Teblig, e cila qe botuar në Taif diku dy vite para vdekjes së Shejhut. Kaseta përgenjështron maskimin e xhemat et-teblig, dhe deklaratën e vjetër të Shejhut e cila qe botuar para se realitetit dhe menhexhi i tyre ti jetë qartësuar atij.

----------


## ocean

Me falni por shkrimet e llojit te tille (egocentrike) nuk i sjellin dobi aspak komunitetit musliman, veqse percarje. Veshtire do te kete unitet ndermjet muslimaneve ndonjehere nese vazhdohet keshtu.  Nuk paski lene kend pa akuzu!

Allahu A'lim

----------


## altin55

ej o sufistobektashi nuk dum bashkim ne pervec se ne kuran dhe suna , kur te largoheni nga shirku,  bidatet, dhe ti nenshtroheni fes te Allahut, ashtu si ja ka zebritur pejgamberit Tij, pasimi i sahebeve, tabiinve, dhe dijetaret e hakut, ateher jeni te mirepritur ne bashkim, per ndryshe kurr nuk ka bashkim, e verteta me te koten, kur nuk jane  bashke. am kupton.

Abdurrahman Allahu te shperblefte vella!

----------


## albprofiler

> Me falni por shkrimet e llojit te tille (egocentrike) nuk i sjellin dobi aspak komunitetit musliman, veqse percarje. Veshtire do te kete unitet ndermjet muslimaneve ndonjehere nese vazhdohet keshtu.  Nuk paski lene kend pa akuzu!
> 
> Allahu A'lim


Jo bre ocean kta kane lene dikend pa akuzuar ne qofte se i lexon drejteperdrejti.
Kta nuk i akuzojn vehabistat ,ata qe rrenojn gjithçka nga islami , ata qe vrasin civile gra e femije.

Vehabistat i sjellin shkrimet e tyre ose nga buroja net ose nga forumi (anti)islamik por nuk e dijn se po e kundershtojn vetveten e tyre.

Kta as vete nuk i lexojn se çka po sjellin , se me kend jane dhe si jane ,Kta 
 jane te programuar te bejn copy paste dhe asgje tjeter nuk dijn.

Per ti dokumentuar dredhite vehabiste , kontraditat ne (qarshafat) copy pastat vetem duhet ti lexoni pak me kujdes dhe i kupton te gjitha.

Ne ato vebsajtat e tyre te gjithe jane te kenaqur me veprimet e talibancve dhe al kaides kurse kendej sjellin shkrime kinse albani , bin bazi e disa tjere jane kunder tyre.

Edhe kta jane bere njeqind mije grupe por nuk kuptojn , bin bazi me sauditet e tjere jane pro amerikes , bin ladeni  eshte kinse kunder amerikes , familja e bin ladenit jane pro amerikes , albani e ythejmini nganjeher behen kinse jane ne krah te "xihadistave" e nganjeher jane ne krahun e saudve pro amerikan.

Kush me ju marr vesh keshtu o vehabista , al kaida vret femije te vegjel neper irak nen akuzen se po bashkepunojn me ameriken kurse vete familja e bin ladenit ka bashkepunu dhe bashkepunon me bushin me miliarda.

Vehabisti i mburojes net ose forumit (anti)islamik brohorit kur bombardohen femijet ne irak e gjetiu se mendon se ata po bashkepunojn me amerik e ne tjetren ane nuk i sheh dreqnit e medhaj kryetaret qe i kane

Ngutuni ju disa vehabista te programuar beni verejtje tek moderatori per postimin tim se jau prisha pak qejfin

----------


## mesia4ever

Une para nja 3 dite kom pas debat me nje mysliman palestinez, ai thoshte se Bibla eshte Fjale e Zotit por edhe Kurani eshte Fjale e Zotit. I thashe pse bjen pra Kurani ne kontradikte me Biblen, ai thoshte se Bibla eshte ndryshu (kete e dita qe do te ma thoshte edhe para se ta pyes se kete krejt myslimanet ta thojne kete). Ja ofrova disa argumente se Kurani sipas Bibles eshte krejt genjeshter dhe nuk mund te jete Fjale e Zotit (nese Bibla eshte Fjale e Zotit), bijke ne dyshim kur i thosha se sipas Kuranit Fjala e Zotit nuk mund te ndryshohet, sdinte cfare te me thoshte. Me thoshte se Jezusi (Isa a.s.) do te vije ne fundin e botes dhe te krishteret do te konvertohen ne Islam, une i thashe se sipas Bibles kur te vije Jezusi ata njerez qe do te jetojne ne toke do te shkojne ose ne ferr ose ne parajse dhe se nuk do te kete konvertime, por do te ndodhe dita e gjykimit. Gjithashtu i ofrova prova nga Bibla se ne te vertete Jezusi nuk kishte pretendu se ishte profet por se kishte pretendu se ishte Perendia vet dhe se ai kishte Mbreterine e Tij ne boten tjeter duke i cituar vargje nga Bibla por edhe se kryqezimi i Jezusit ne te vertete ka ndodhur dhe eshte realitet.

...Ne fund pas 2-3 ore debat te nxete kishte dyshime te medha por edhe ofronte 'argumentet' e tij (mua ska kush te me binde se e di se Muhamedi ka qene pedo. dhe nje person qe ka aso prirjesh nuk eshte njeri normal se le me Profet i Perendise), por me tha se ai kishte vendosur te besonte islamin si fene e vertete te tij dhe se do ta ndiqte kete fe deri ne fund te jetes se tij


Ju pershendes

----------

